# Rhinestone Car Decals: show samples, discuss cutters, template material, application methods, etc



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Forum, I thought it would be pretty cool to get everyone to post samples of Rhinestone car decals that they are producing for customers. I think it would be nice to bounce ideas back and forth and see that amazing designs that everyone is producing. I know we are just cracking the surface with these things and can't wait to see all the awesome stuff everyone is doing!


----------



## apparelprincess

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## CocoVee

This looks great!!! Great idea on the new thread. Still no cutter yet but trying to be patient. Keep them coming.


----------



## tla1217

Nice Decal! Me too, no cutter yet. I saw a video somewhere that said they got their cutter for $200. For the life of me, can't remember which video it was and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Leg cramps

that was one of matts videoshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjhhVkUFPVU&feature=channel


----------



## tla1217

Thanks! That's what I thought but when I re-watched most of them, he was using the GCC Jaguar I believe. Appreciate that you sent the link.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, That was my video. It is a mh365 from US cutter. $225. Let me know if you have any questions on it. Nothing special but does the job.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

You do not need a cutter. You can use scissors. Here is a video I did with scissors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1-NTB-olM4


----------



## CocoVee

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, That was my video. It is a mh365 from US cutter. $225. Let me know if you have any questions on it. Nothing special but does the job.


Hi Matt,

As we see, all is well with you. That is great. I think my toiling back an forth on a cutter has been getting one that does contour cuts or not. I guess it depends on the focus of my business. Of course I would like to do it all but that's not realistic starting out. But I would like to do regular vinyl decals. 

Would the mh365 be sufficient for decals? Also I believe it is 12 inches wide. What would be the limitations, other than the obvious?

Thanks to you. You are always so helpful.

Sharon


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hi Sharon, We have 5 of these cutters. We use them for our on-site events and have over 1,000 custom sports decal designs that we have built up over the years that we produce onsite with these exact cutters. (Rodney if this is considered self promotion feel free to remove it just trying to show what these cutters can do) I promise I have no affiliation with US cutter. You can get these on there site or Ebay. If you go to my Decal world site and car decals look at the single color decals. Everyone of those White vinyl decals are produced with the $225 cutter. One of these cutters will pay for it self in a few hours at a good event. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That is correct, you do not NEED a vinyl cutter to make these. However, if you purchase the $225 cutter and do multi-decorations with vinyl you will triple your business if done correct. We were at an even 2 weeks again with this $225 cutter and sold $625.00 in rhinestone Decals. Guess what, $475 of that was multi-dec. using this vinyl cutter to customize. So quick review- $150 in rhinestone decal sales if I used scissors without cutter, and $475 in sales using the cutter. Guess what that cutter just paid for itself plus $250. 

Don't get me wrong, We have been teaching many of our customers the past month how to do the scissors method and it works great. But, everyone has or is going to by the cutter or a cutter once they have the money. Great for getting started though.


----------



## CocoVee

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sharon, We have 5 of these cutters. We use them for our on-site events and have over 1,000 custom sports decal designs that we have built up over the years that we produce onsite with these exact cutters. (Rodney if this is considered self promotion feel free to remove it just trying to show what these cutters can do) I promise I have no affiliation with US cutter. You can get these on there site or Ebay. If you go to my Decal world site and car decals look at the single color decals. Everyone of those White vinyl decals are produced with the $225 cutter. One of these cutters will pay for it self in a few hours at a good event. Hope this helps.


Thank You so much Matt. That really helps me in making a decision on a cutter. For me it hasn't been an issue of to buy a cutter or not to buy. It has been which will work for someone just starting out and on a very low budget.

Thanks again.


----------



## lizziemaxine

RhinestoneFetish said:


> You do not need a cutter. You can use scissors. Here is a video I did with scissors
> 
> YouTube - How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal


That is very good info. Thanks for making and posting the video.


----------



## tla1217

Thank you Matt! I really want a cutter and feel that I NEED one for making rhinestone templates. My hand hurts from making transfers by hand. Nice to know there's a cutter to fit my budget. Sorry to get this thread off topic! Can't wait to see what you do to your wife's car. Thanks everyone...


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hi Matt, I was going back looking at some different post I want a cutter so bad, but don't know anything about them. I see this post where you talked about the us cutter for $225.00 that is in my budget, but could you tell me what software I would have to get to go with it?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hi Sharon, I am in the same boat you are in I need a cutter but don't know what kind to buy I saw this post and I am glad that it was here, I don't have anything as far as for doing rhinestone except my press and doing hem by hand.
Thanks for this post. Ruby


----------



## tla1217

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That cutter comes with a software called sign blazer. Nothing special but does the job.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

So if I purchased that cutter it will allow me to make my own templates like the ones I purchased from you?


----------



## CyberSultan

Signblazer will cut directly to your cutter, but does not have any rhinestone design features included in the software. You can manually place circles within Signblazer to form your rhinestone designs. However, a software that includes rhinestone design features can really make the design process much simpler and faster.


----------



## newbydm

So cool!! You are right. It is awesome!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

What software would you suggest to a person on a low budget or should I say no budget?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Donna, what program do you use?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I was doing some research and found that WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 is a rhinestone software that wll cut directly to the US cutter machines. I have never used it as I have the Jaguar IV that we use to cut our templates. But this may be a option for some of you. If anyone else knows some more info on this chime in, or if there are any other software that could cut directly to the mh365. Just trying to help out everyone on a budget out there. I know I had a looooow budget when I first started and have just been building it up one machine at a time.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Matt, I want you to know I love using my templates you made they make things so much easier, I am about to get out and pound the pavement and get me some orders I have some people that have all ready placed their order and have not even seen them yet. Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ruby MHarvey said:


> So if I purchased that cutter it will allow me to make my own templates like the ones I purchased from you?


If you purchase that cutter you will be able to cut the decal material no problem and vinyl decals no problem. We I get a few spare minutes sometime in the next year! Lol I am going to play with some setting onit to try and cut out actual templates. It has 400g of downforce with is not the issue at all. It is just a matter of it is a $225 machine and not he cleanest cuts in the world. I have actually cut an emergency template with it before and it somewhat worked. Nothing like the cut you will get from one of the nicer cutters, but if I didn't have a any money and i was just starting I would find a way to make it work until I can make enough to afford the nicer cutter. Here was my steps from day one. MH365 the a 2nd 
Mh365 for events, then a 3rd for 2 at events, then a $450 24" us cutter, then a Roland Gx24' then another GX24 for events, then a heat press, then a 2nd heat press, then the 4th and 5th mh365 for the 2nd mobile unit, then the big dog Roland vp300i versacamm, then the GCC jag IV. We never used one credit card, just waited until me made enough with each machine to buy the new one cash. Next on the list DTG baby! Hope this helps, you just need to set a plan and it will build up quickly! Now that you know my whole life I will quick typing! Lol have a great day and hope this helps.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks Matt, I want you to know I love using my templates you made they make things so much easier, I am about to get out and pound the pavement and get me some orders I have some people that have all ready placed their order and have not even seen them yet. Thanks for being so helpful.


You're welcome ruby! Keep at it you'll do great. We have so many past customers from vinyl car decals it was almost to easy for me with the bling decals. I just sent out the email to my email list of a few thousand past customers and they know the quality of my products and saw the rhinestone decals and jumped all over it. Once you build up a little customer base they won't stop coming back if you take care of them.


----------



## CocoVee

Matt, Thanks again. I must apologize also because I know that you wanted to share decal designs in this thread. Those of us that don't have a vinyl cutter and so anxious to get started have lots of questions. When we find someone that can answer our questions and give us details we are all in. I too don't want to go into debt with cc or loans to get goin in this business. I'd rather pay cash.

Thanks so much and with this last post, you have made my decision much, much easier.

Hopefully some of the other "Rhinestone Decal Designers" will post their projects soon.

Sharon


----------



## CocoVee

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Hi Sharon, I am in the same boat you are in I need a cutter but don't know what kind to buy I saw this post and I am glad that it was here, I don't have anything as far as for doing rhinestone except my press and doing hem by hand.
> Thanks for this post. Ruby


Ruby,

I know...... I have gone back and forth for months on which vinyl cutter. Matt has been so helpful. I haven't done them by hand but I have a small order for next month and was considering that very thing.

Good Luck

Sharon


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks so much Matt, you are awesome, yes I want to pay cash don't want to use credit cards, I want everything to pay for itself, right now I probably could spend up to one grandbut that would need to get me the template material also not just the machine, and I don't know what else I would need beside the foam board to put templates on. So I have to start out small and build up. I eventually would like to do shows and festival in the area and different places, like the little league parks.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

CocoVee said:


> Matt, Thanks again. I must apologize also because I know that you wanted to share decal designs in this thread. Those of us that don't have a vinyl cutter and so anxious to get started have lots of questions. When we find someone that can answer our questions and give us details we are all in. I too don't want to go into debt with cc or loans to get goin in this business. I'd rather pay cash.
> 
> Sharon


No problem Sharon, Once we get you all started making them, that will just be more people that can post some new images of what they are doing. There's million of customers out there, no need for me to hoard them all. LOL. You better get on it though or I am going to steal them all. LOL. J/K let me know if you have any other questions or need help with anything.


----------



## tla1217

Thanks for all the info Matt! Now that the President has signed the unemployment extension, I'm good for a few months and can really kick it in gear to make it happen. Yikes! Totally under pressure here! Can't wait to get that darn cutter as this could really help to grow my little biz. Not to keep us off topic but I'm wondering if the Funtime software will be compatible with the mh365. I'll ask them a US Cutter and let everyone know.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I will be attending a NNEP show in Houston August 6th and 7th and they will have people there with rhinestone machines, I can't wait to see what I can afford to come home with. I just hope they have something in my price range, if not I will continue to depend on Matt to make my templates until I can afford to get what I need.


----------



## vgary

Hi all - you guys keep jumpin' around, I'm havin' a hard time findin' ya, LOL! I'm into it now! 

Just posted on the original thread that I sold my first 20 bling shirts to a long time restaurant customer. 

I'm spending my free time designing. I've set a goal of two school designs per day till I build up my files. I work a "regular" job during the day so this is job two. 

Anyways...here's a photo of an earlier completed decal...


----------



## vgary

By the way, I just noticed this site: Car Window Rhinestone Decals - on a side-bar Google Ad on the forums here. When I checked it out, this site is selling the decals for $15 apiece!?! I hate it that some will go low and not keep the value up.


----------



## tla1217

Very pretty decal Vida! I am doing the same thing. I'm making local School letters to show and then I'll hit the bricks and get some orders and I'll post them on my site.


----------



## Leg cramps

vgary, I understand what you mean,but this is america.Not to many doing this application so based on supply and demand I would think they could raise their price and make more profits but hey to each thier own.I like the web site,I think the only comment I have is the decals are mocked onto the car and the scale does not look right to me.they look more like 6x10 decals not 3x8.congrads to whoevers site it is and good luck!


----------



## ashamutt

vgary said:


> By the way, I just noticed this site: Car Window Rhinestone Decals - on a side-bar Google Ad on the forums here. When I checked it out, this site is selling the decals for $15 apiece!?! I hate it that some will go low and not keep the value up.


 
Here is her other website... Rhinestone Car Decals
...and they are even cheaper on there.

She is ccourtenay here on the forum http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/ccourtenay.html
I so wish that she would post some of her tips & instructions! I really like her decals! 


Good ole' America! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## tla1217

Oh No! $5.00 for Football Mom????


----------



## vgary

tla1217 said:


> Oh No! $5.00 for Football Mom????


I'm really, really hoping this is a typo!?

If a lot of sites start cheaping out, that will mean I'm workin' for nothing basically.

I better get out there and make mine while the stones still bling!


----------



## DTFuqua

Sometimes, waiting can be a smart thing to do. The custom ones are still going to be premium.


----------



## Leg cramps

whos gonna sell em for $1.99? LOL...Im starting "The Rhinestone Conglomerate" and I say set them at $20 for now.supply and demand people.Im just thinking...that web site selling the basketball mom for $5...how much profit you think they are making?Theyd have to sell 6 of them to make the profit for one at $20.Capitalism 101!To join the "The Rhinestone Conglomerate"pm me to find out where to send your dues.LOL


----------



## BlingItOn

DTFuqua said:


> Sometimes, waiting can be a smart thing to do. The custom ones are still going to be premium.


I have to agree with that. I do way more custom rhinestone transfers than I do my stock designs.



> Easy to apply all that is needed is a drop or two of liquid soap, water, and alcohol sprayed onto the back of the decal and VOILA, a one of a kind decal that will grab everybodies attention!!
> 
> This is a 6" decal that can also be placed on a tshirt as well.


The above information was taken from her listing. Can anyone tell me how it's possible for this decal can be applied to a window as well as a t-shirt? Also looks like she is having her customer's mix up their own application solution. I personally don't think that is a very good idea because if they don't mix it correctly you may not have a happy customer.


----------



## tla1217

I agree that the custom designs will be the huge market. Just remember that you are all selling a top quality product and no corners have been cut. 

I'm not trying to be rude to the seller but I can't imagine how you would put a car decal on a shirt since the design has been pressed onto vinyl if done correctly.


----------



## tla1217

Here are my first two designs before being pressed onto the vinyl. Done by hand so, still making adjustments to the designs. Can't wait to get my vinyl, bottles and spray! Then the cutter and software will soon follow.


----------



## lifestar

Here is our first go at it... we created a Swarovski design (to show what we can do) along with some vinyl lettering underneath for some easy marketing. WOW.... we LOVE it.... the sparkle in the FL sun is HOT!

Who can provide some TSF links to info about how to create the quality vinyl lettering? Would love to offer the client a combo- like we have done in these photos (we outsourced the vinyl).

Thanks TSF pals!

http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal_edit.jpg

http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal2_edit.jpg


----------



## Leg cramps

AWESOME!keep up the good work!


----------



## DTFuqua

lifestar said:


> Here is our first go at it... we created a Swarovski design (to show what we can do) along with some vinyl lettering underneath for some easy marketing. WOW.... we LOVE it.... the sparkle in the FL sun is HOT!
> 
> Who can provide some TSF links to info about how to create the quality vinyl lettering? Would love to offer the client a combo- like we have done in these photos (we outsourced the vinyl).
> 
> Thanks TSF pals!
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal_edit.jpg
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal2_edit.jpg


 I don't have any links but all I do is use a graphics program,(Corel Draw) and choose a font and type it out and arrainge it to suit my liking and send it to the cutter. You might try looking on youtube for some videos.


----------



## vgary

Wow, Terry, very nice!!


And lifestar...all I can say is, good golly Miss Molly, that is one cute bug!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Life! Great job! Those look awesome. Looks like they turned out pretty good for you. The vinyl part is the easy part. Let me know if you have any questions and I can help you out.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Here is a custom team logo we just completed. Team order of shirts and car decals. All the same template. 

[media]







[/media]

[media]







[/media]


----------



## CocoVee

tla1217 said:


> Here are my first two designs before being pressed onto the vinyl. Done by hand so, still making adjustments to the designs. Can't wait to get my vinyl, bottles and spray! Then the cutter and software will soon follow.


Great Job Terry!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> Here are my first two designs before being pressed onto the vinyl. Done by hand so, still making adjustments to the designs. Can't wait to get my vinyl, bottles and spray! Then the cutter and software will soon follow.


Terry, Those are sweet!! But what do you mean done by hand? Tell me you are not hand placing those one by one? Oh, but your cutter is on the way? That is some damn good stone placing if you did that by hand! Great job! How long did each of those take to make?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> I agree that the custom designs will be the huge market. Just remember that you are all selling a top quality product and no corners have been cut.


Yes Terry! The custom designs are huge! We are in the process of designs new logos for every high and middle school in the area. Don't forget about businesses as well. Your business being the first! Make a sweet shirt of your business logo and wear it! Men out their have your wives wear it! It is GREAT advertising! My wife gets me business all the time from the shirts I make her. I just quoted a local business on and order of 30 shirts for all the employees with the business logo. Got that lead from just eating dinner at the restaurant and the owner asked my wife about her shirt with the business logo on it. Just remember, every person you see everyday is a potential customer.


----------



## Boomerbabe

tla1217 said:


> I agree that the custom designs will be the huge market. Just remember that you are all selling a top quality product and no corners have been cut.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude to the seller but I can't imagine how you would put a car decal on a shirt since the design has been pressed onto vinyl if done correctly.


Once the rhinestone design has been lifted from the template, you can apply it to a shirt or if you want it as a decal then press it to the decal material. You don't press it to the decal material and then to a shirt. It's an either/ or thing.


----------



## vgary

Man, oh, man...you guys are getting good! Matt, awesome job!!

I'm having one of those nights where everything I try to do is taking me three times as long. I wanted to make copies, the toner is out and I've never changed it before. Then, I finished some decals, packaged them up and wanted to take a photo...the battery is dead and the fresh one is in another building. Oh, well, tomorrow is another day, LOL!

And Matt, I don't know how you manage to go out to eat with the way you've been going!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL, It's rare. I normally leave to go to the post office each day.


----------



## Leg cramps

matt,mabey you should think about having fed x or ups stop by the house each day,plus you get free envelops and boxes.I di this when I was selling off ebay it was great!


----------



## tla1217

Thanks all for the compliments! Yes, each and every stone was placed by hand. It takes forever, Ha! I lost my job at a casino where I worked for 10 years so, I've been on a strict budget. I will get my cutter with my next large order. That's how I got my heat press. In the mean time, you'll find me sitting and placing stones one by one! Gotta do what ya gotta do to make things happen. It's all good, and I know I'll be successful at this if I just keep plugging away at it. 

I just finished doing 10 custom shirts for a Country Club that I picked up. I know that doesn't seem like a lot but every little bit helps. I figure that I'll have everything that I need in about 3 months or so. I Have to get that cutter soon because I'm really getting fat from all this sitting. Ha!


----------



## tla1217

Boomerbabe said:


> Once the rhinestone design has been lifted from the template, you can apply it to a shirt or if you want it as a decal then press it to the decal material. You don't press it to the decal material and then to a shirt. It's an either/ or thing.


 
Thanks, that's what I was trying to say. I guess she would have to ask each customer their intention for the transfer - car or shirt?


----------



## tla1217

Awesome designs lifestar and Matt! This is way too much fun...


----------



## lizziemaxine

lifestar said:


> Here is our first go at it... we created a Swarovski design (to show what we can do) along with some vinyl lettering underneath for some easy marketing. WOW.... we LOVE it.... the sparkle in the FL sun is HOT!
> 
> Who can provide some TSF links to info about how to create the quality vinyl lettering? Would love to offer the client a combo- like we have done in these photos (we outsourced the vinyl).
> 
> Thanks TSF pals!
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal_edit.jpg
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal2_edit.jpg


Just saw the decal on your FB posting. Wow!!! This is great.


----------



## lizziemaxine

I'm having some issues with my cutter and the decal material so for the time being I am trimming by hand and not doing as good a job as I would like. This actually is my second decal. I did a star yesterday but my trim job isn't good and I don't want you to see that one. I had trouble getting a shot of it on my truck without my reflection being in the picture so I shot this one at an angle. I didn't get much sparkle taking the picture at an angle but better no sparkle than the reflection of me in my jammies.


----------



## Leg cramps

That looks great!nice job!


----------



## tla1217

Jane, I think it looks great and you really can't tell that it was trimmed with scissors unless you look real close.


----------



## DTFuqua

Heres an idea for hand-trimming these decals. Print out the design on paper and tape that to the material and trim with exacto knife before placing stones. I can do some pretty good trimming with my little exacto when I have to. Although I haven't sold hardly any shirts, I have made quite a few and have never done the contour cut of printed image on my graphtec yet.


----------



## lizziemaxine

DTFuqua said:


> Heres an idea for hand-trimming these decals. Print out the design on paper and tape that to the mateerial and trim with exacto knife before placing stones. I can do some pretty good trimming with my little exacto when I have to. Although I haven't sold hardly any shirts, I have made quite a few and have never done the contour cut of printed image on my graphtec yet.


Great idea. I will try that on the next one.


----------



## lifestar

lizziemaxine said:


> I'm having some issues with my cutter and the decal material so for the time being I am trimming by hand and not doing as good a job as I would like. This actually is my second decal. I did a star yesterday but my trim job isn't good and I don't want you to see that one. I had trouble getting a shot of it on my truck without my reflection being in the picture so I shot this one at an angle. I didn't get much sparkle taking the picture at an angle but better no sparkle than the reflection of me in my jammies.


Looks good Jane! The outline is barely visible! We also had the same issue in trimming with scissors... someone is going to clean it up with a razor blade because there were some bubbly parts around the edges. But we love DTFuqua's idea of using the exacto- will try that next time!


----------



## RockRebel

Everyone's pictures look great! I love what you did with the bug lights Lifestar! Very cute.


----------



## vgary

Here's my first completed wholesale for retail job. I work at our family owned resort and made our turtle logo for sale in our store. I've packaged it up under my new website store and each package contains instructions (2 sided) and a little spray bottle of application fluid. Our store will retail these at $24.95.

A job putting these first ones together. I can see now that assembly line style is needed even if it is just me putting them together.


----------



## lifestar

RockRebel said:


> Everyone's pictures look great! I love what you did with the bug lights Lifestar! Very cute.


YAY! Thanks- it means alot coming from our TSF peers!


----------



## RockRebel

Great job Vida!


----------



## lifestar

Vida- Awesome! Love the packaging concept. How was that done?


----------



## discoqueen

Vida way to go!
I only have one small suggestion on your packaging - hope you don't mind?

I think the packaging would look better if you could see all of the turtle's head through the clear part. Don't know if you would have to get bigger clear baggies, or make the turtle just a bit smaller. 

These do look fantastic though! I don't think the resort will have ANY problem getting $25 a piece for those!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Nice packaging. All looks really good. Did you get the bags from Uline or someplace else?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Vida, very nice packaging. I like it a lot.


----------



## dan-ann

wow Vida those look awesome


----------



## vgary

lifestar said:


> Vida- Awesome! Love the packaging concept. How was that done?


I took Matt's suggestion and peeled the transfer tape off the top of the design. I also peeled the turtle "sticker" off the carrier and re-placed just to make sure the customer won't have any problems removing it. That stuff reminds me of fruit roll-ups.

I created the interior sheet with Corel, and just flipped the top so when it folds over, it's facing the correct way.

I purchased the bags from www.clearbags.com in just two sizes. I think I will buy some other sizes this week to accommodate other designs.

I purchased a slew of small 2ml plastic bottles with sprayers and a cap from 2ml Natural Spray Pump with Cap
and filled them about 3/4 full. When I tested out a package with a friend, he said he had enough to put the decal on and plenty left over.

And violia!


----------



## vgary

discoqueen said:


> Vida way to go!
> I only have one small suggestion on your packaging - hope you don't mind?
> 
> I think the packaging would look better if you could see all of the turtle's head through the clear part. Don't know if you would have to get bigger clear baggies, or make the turtle just a bit smaller.
> 
> These do look fantastic though! I don't think the resort will have ANY problem getting $25 a piece for those!


You are very correct, they would definately look better with the turtle head showing. I just bought two sizes of bags to begin with, but I'm going to purchase some other sizes this week so I have a variety. I was anxious to get some of these on the shelf this week because I don't want to lose the momentum (or the summer season), many have been asking for them since they've seen my two "test" ones out there. And I need to start making some moola!


----------



## tla1217

Very nice packaging Vida!


----------



## dan-ann

what did you put on your insert other then the application instructions -


----------



## tla1217

Thanks for the link to the bottles. That's only 18 cents each!


----------



## vgary

dan-ann said:


> what did you put on your insert other then the application instructions -


I made an insert sheet in Corel longer than the bag. I "flipped" the text on the top so that when I folded it over in the bag it would look correct.


----------



## BlingItOn

Very nice packaging and I love the turtle design. Obviously you did not purchase a zip top poly bag if the insert sticks out of the top of the packaging. What kind of bag did you purchase and how do you keep it closed? Also do you tape the decal to some sort of backer material to keep if from getting bent when the package gets handled?


----------



## vgary

BlingItOn said:


> Very nice packaging and I love the turtle design. Obviously you did not purchase a zip top poly bag if the insert sticks out of the top of the packaging. What kind of bag did you purchase and how do you keep it closed? Also do you tape the decal to some sort of backer material to keep if from getting bent when the package gets handled?


Bags are bought at www.clearbags.com , they have an adhesvie strip to close them and a nice notch at the top for hanging. The decal is already stuck to the heavy paper that the decal material comes on, so no, I don't add any additional material.


----------



## CyberSultan

Great links on the packaging and bottles! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Leg cramps

18 cents each for the bottles but there is a 50 dollar minimum.so youd have to order to sets which would wind up giving you 480 bottles.I saw this site before I found my supplier.
http://www.chemistrystore.com/2ml_Mini_Fine_Mist_Spray-100_2ml_Mini_Fine_Mist_Sprayers.html


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome Vida! Keep up the great work! Your rollin now!


----------



## RockRebel

I put my rhinestone decal on without using the liquid. Does the liquid help with the adhesion to the window or is it just to make it easier to position?


----------



## CyberSultan

It helps with the positioning.


----------



## RockRebel

Thank you Scott! That is what I thought. I didn't have any problem putting on my decal without the liquid.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Exactly! The fluid just makes the decal easier to apply for customers. Not needed at all.


----------



## sjidohair

lifestar said:


> Here is our first go at it... we created a Swarovski design (to show what we can do) along with some vinyl lettering underneath for some easy marketing. WOW.... we LOVE it.... the sparkle in the FL sun is HOT!
> 
> Who can provide some TSF links to info about how to create the quality vinyl lettering? Would love to offer the client a combo- like we have done in these photos (we outsourced the vinyl).
> 
> Thanks TSF pals!
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal_edit.jpg
> 
> http://www.regaliarags.com/images/RegaliaCarDecal2_edit.jpg


 Great job,


----------



## sjidohair

lizziemaxine said:


> I'm having some issues with my cutter and the decal material so for the time being I am trimming by hand and not doing as good a job as I would like. This actually is my second decal. I did a star yesterday but my trim job isn't good and I don't want you to see that one. I had trouble getting a shot of it on my truck without my reflection being in the picture so I shot this one at an angle. I didn't get much sparkle taking the picture at an angle but better no sparkle than the reflection of me in my jammies.


Jane you are doing great,, hang in there,, each one will be better than the last,,,, 
It looks great,,


----------



## sjidohair

lifestar said:


> YAY! Thanks- it means alot coming from our TSF peers!


LIfestar i love the lights too, but what if you took the vinyl off and put black rhinestone decal dots, now,, woohoooo..


----------



## RockRebel

I am wondering if the liquid is even necessary to use with the rhinestone decals. I am curious what others think about it.


----------



## lifestar

sjidohair said:


> LIfestar i love the lights too, but what if you took the vinyl off and put black rhinestone decal dots, now,, woohoooo..


Thanks SandyJo! Hahah... we have actually had several people say that to us.... we know that the vinyl, as is, does not create any problems with violating any laws in our state regarding taillamps. But we are definately looking in to a "What if" we used rhinestones on the lights!!!


----------



## tla1217

RockRebel said:


> I am wondering if the liquid is even necessary to use with the rhinestone decals. I am curious what others think about it.


I am curious about this too.


----------



## CyberSultan

Although the application fluid is not required for application of rhinestone decals...I think because of what people will be paying for each rhinestone decal, you might decide to provide the application fluid as a safety precaution so that the customer has some repositioning flexibility during application.


----------



## DTFuqua

tla1217 said:


> I am curious about this too.


If you guys/gals would just read a little further back in this thread you'll find the answer. Just to be nice, I'll put my $.02 worth in. No, its not necessary. What it does do is allow some re-positioning of the decal while applying it in case someone were to get a wrinkle or fold or something that would mess up the decal's appearance necessitating pulling it up which could damage the decal permantly. It will also allow for easier removal for a short time after application
in case they decided it should go on the other side or maybe in the middle. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## odil1372

What exactly is the clear decal material the rhinestones attach to? Is it just a clear vinyl?


----------



## ccourtenay

Hello..my name is Cindy and I am the one that owns the website that all of you, except for one, tore apart. First off...I discovered the paint protection film months and months ago and never did anything with it. I then saw Matt getting his stuff and selling the heck out of it, so I contacted him and that sort of pushed me into getting my stuff off the ground. My prices reflect the prices that I can get around where I live (TN). There is no way people will pay $20-30 for a decal or t-shirt. So in order to sell and make a little bit of my money back on my original investment, I have used this pricing structure.

Yes the designs are digitally put on the cars, but it gives the buyer a little idea of what it will look like and the actual sizes are listed as well. 

I am happy that you guys are doing so well with your designs and sales..I am just one little person trying to make a living out of the small things I am capable of doing. I do lurk alot, don't post alot, because I see how people can get bashed if they say the wrong thing...don't need that..and don't say its constructive criticism because some of it is not. Really Matt has posted alot of good info here and, unless something miraculous happens, I don't see where there can be huge differences in the making of these rhinestones decals. I do have to say that I do not like the rhinestuds, they fade..so I am totally not going to use them. I am also looking for a cheaper manufacturer of the protection film. And you don't need any special formula to install the decals to anything..just make sure the area is clean and stick..the solution is only for people who need more time to reposition the decal..and this is told to them in their instructions by me.

Now that I have written my one novel for this board, I appreciate the comments made and thank whoever found the mistake for the $5.00 mom decal..that was a mistake and is being fixed now. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Thank you

Cindy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Cindy is perfectly correct on this. It all depend on where you live and the demand for these. Here in Florida they LOVE them and will pay top dollar for a good design. However in some states it may be different. You just need to know your market and sell to that market. Just because I am selling them for $20-$25 doesn't mean that YOUR customers in your are are going to pay that price. Believe me, once you make alot of these you will start knocking them out QUICK. You will start making larger template with 3-4 of the design to complete 3-4 at one time. They do take a little time to make but just know your market and what is going to sell for you. I have people at events say that they would pay $30-$35 for the MOM designs. Just because they are so unique and cool! But that is different, it is with a live customer on-site and they will receive the custom item right then. BIG difference then online sales. Everyone keep up the great work!


----------



## sjidohair

ccourtenay said:


> Hello..my name is Cindy and I am the one that owns the website that all of you, except for one, tore apart. First off...I discovered the paint protection film months and months ago and never did anything with it. I then saw Matt getting his stuff and selling the heck out of it, so I contacted him and that sort of pushed me into getting my stuff off the ground. My prices reflect the prices that I can get around where I live (TN). There is no way people will pay $20-30 for a decal or t-shirt. So in order to sell and make a little bit of my money back on my original investment, I have used this pricing structure.
> 
> Yes the designs are digitally put on the cars, but it gives the buyer a little idea of what it will look like and the actual sizes are listed as well.
> 
> I am happy that you guys are doing so well with your designs and sales..I am just one little person trying to make a living out of the small things I am capable of doing. I do lurk alot, don't post alot, because I see how people can get bashed if they say the wrong thing...don't need that..and don't say its constructive criticism because some of it is not. Really Matt has posted alot of good info here and, unless something miraculous happens, I don't see where there can be huge differences in the making of these rhinestones decals. I do have to say that I do not like the rhinestuds, they fade..so I am totally not going to use them. I am also looking for a cheaper manufacturer of the protection film. And you don't need any special formula to install the decals to anything..just make sure the area is clean and stick..the solution is only for people who need more time to reposition the decal..and this is told to them in their instructions by me.
> 
> Now that I have written my one novel for this board, I appreciate the comments made and thank whoever found the mistake for the $5.00 mom decal..that was a mistake and is being fixed now. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Cindy


Cindy,
It will be amazing to have you here, with us with all the decals and rhinestone stuff.. 
Thanks for posting
MMM


----------



## tla1217

ccourtenay said:


> Hello..my name is Cindy and I am the one that owns the website that all of you, except for one, tore apart. First off...I discovered the paint protection film months and months ago and never did anything with it. I then saw Matt getting his stuff and selling the heck out of it, so I contacted him and that sort of pushed me into getting my stuff off the ground. My prices reflect the prices that I can get around where I live (TN). There is no way people will pay $20-30 for a decal or t-shirt. So in order to sell and make a little bit of my money back on my original investment, I have used this pricing structure.
> 
> Yes the designs are digitally put on the cars, but it gives the buyer a little idea of what it will look like and the actual sizes are listed as well.
> 
> I am happy that you guys are doing so well with your designs and sales..I am just one little person trying to make a living out of the small things I am capable of doing. I do lurk alot, don't post alot, because I see how people can get bashed if they say the wrong thing...don't need that..and don't say its constructive criticism because some of it is not. Really Matt has posted alot of good info here and, unless something miraculous happens, I don't see where there can be huge differences in the making of these rhinestones decals. I do have to say that I do not like the rhinestuds, they fade..so I am totally not going to use them. I am also looking for a cheaper manufacturer of the protection film. And you don't need any special formula to install the decals to anything..just make sure the area is clean and stick..the solution is only for people who need more time to reposition the decal..and this is told to them in their instructions by me.
> 
> Now that I have written my one novel for this board, I appreciate the comments made and thank whoever found the mistake for the $5.00 mom decal..that was a mistake and is being fixed now. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy, 

I sincerely apologize if anything that I said was taken as bashing. I would never intentionally do that to anyone, ever. 

I completely agree with you about different areas and understand that what Matt might get in Florida, you might not get in TN. Thanks for reminding me because it's very true. 

I wish you the very best with your sales and I'm happy to see you here.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Those look great, how in the world did you do them by hand. I am having to do some by hand and it takes me a long time. I need to do some for two different schools right now and don't know where to begin. I need one to say SHS, & one to say BHS.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Too cute Terry, are you doing them all by hand what progam are you using?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

It looks good Jane keep up the good work.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Vida, that is great the turtles are so cute.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Awesome job, I love it.


----------



## sjidohair

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Those look great, how in the world did you do them by hand. I am having to do some by hand and it takes me a long time. I need to do some for two different schools right now and don't know where to begin. I need one to say SHS, & one to say BHS.


Here is the BHS Ruby


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That looks great I need it for shirts, I have a niece that is a varsity cheerleader and she wants some bling. How in the world would I do that by hand?


----------



## tla1217

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Too cute Terry, are you doing them all by hand what progam are you using?


Thanks so much Ruby! I am just using print shop right now but will be ordering the Funtime software in a couple of days. I kind of just eye the stones in place trying to space them all the same. 

If I need more than one of the same design, after I get the first one done, I scan it and then use that as a completed pattern for hand placing.


----------



## sjidohair

Doing it by hand would be very easy,, i will be happy to share that file with you free
I can send it to you ,, you print it out,, mirrored
and then follow my instructions for handsetting rhinestone Transfers,
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-new-post.html


----------



## sjidohair

well i guess that link didnt work lol
hang on, i will go and get again,


----------



## Boomerbabe

Sjidohair posted these instructions on this forum
Go to this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html
I have done it this way when doing a one off or two.
Great instructions.


----------



## sjidohair

thanks boomer,, it was not working for me at all,, lol


----------



## tla1217

sjidohair said:


> Doing it by hand would be very easy,, i will be happy to share that file with you free
> I can send it to you ,, you print it out,, mirrored
> and then follow my instructions for handsetting rhinestone Transfers,
> Rhinestone Car Decals TSF Member Samples - Page 8 - T-Shirt Forums


Ruby, Sandy Jo's instructions are great! That is how I learned to do transfers by hand.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Terry,
That is how I learned too,, lol


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You are doing a great job, I did one for my niece that said I love cheerleading the I was surrounded by a red heart and the font was script I did it by hand and she loved it. That take a lot of time doing them by hand. I am on vacation right now, but one I go back to work it is going to be hard for me to get anything done.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Yes, I am using Sandy Jo's instructions, I print out what I need in mirrow image on the computer and using the different fonts makes it fun, I sometimes have to play with the stones and remove some and slant different and all that good stuff, but I love the finish products.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks that would be great my niece would love it she is at camp right now and will be there all week I would love to surprise her with a new blinging shirt.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks,Yes, this is the one I use I have it in my favorite window.


----------



## vgary

ccourtenay said:


> Hello..my name is Cindy and I am the one that owns the website that all of you, except for one, tore apart.
> 
> Cindy


 
Hi Cindy - So sorry to sound as if I was bashing, that was certainly not my intent. Being very new to this myself I was concerned when I saw your site and wondering if I would be able to make any money at this after all. While you may not be able to garner as high a dollar in your area, your website will certainly come up should anyone in any state do a Google search. Thus, they will be able to compare and the low price made me wonder about my own thoughts regarding pricing.

I am really glad the $5 was a typo, LOL! Just curious, but why do you think that the higher price won't fly where you live? I live just up the road in Kentucky and when I tell people that the decals are $25 they are not batting an eye. I'm talking about folks that make very modest wages. I think it's all a matter of perceived value, possibly, and if they value it worthy, they will buy the product.

Of course, we all do what we need to do to get the product sold and money back in our pockets. Please don't take my comments as criticism, just discussion, I'm learning too.  Oops, now I've written a novel!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, Testing out a few new template materials now to compare with the DAS black material. Just cut my first with the Hartco and I think that may already be the winner. It is nice to not have to worry about the glue on the bottom and your stones. Some people have mentioned weeding and close stone issues. I did the first cut, but then I used the same method I use with the DAS material and run 2 rotations and that stuff comes off like butter compared to the DAS. Now I do have about 3 more material to try, but this one may be hard to beat. Once I get done with all of these orders I have piling up this week I plan to start up all of the videos I have been promising all of you. Sorry, been crazy busy, but I will get them done soon. If you do have any question post and I will answer to help everyone I can. (PS The custom stone decals are blowing up right now! I just had 6 teams/Businesses email today for custom logo quotes on anywhere from 20-75 decals. Also, just sent out a quote return and samples for a 1,200 shirt and decal combo order. LOL if I land this can I get everyone on the forum to fly down to FLA and help me place some stones and press.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

By the way, what happened to this being the SAMPLES thread. LOL We just jump around everywhere. LOL


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

LOL, Great, I would love to come down and help out I have a few weeks left of vacation time.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DTFuqua

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ok, Testing out a few new template materials now to compare with the DAS black material. Just cut my first with the Hartco and I think that may already be the winner. It is nice to not have to worry about the glue on the bottom and your stones. Some people have mentioned weeding and close stone issues. I did the first cut, but then I used the same method I use with the DAS material and run 2 rotations and that stuff comes off like butter compared to the DAS. Now I do have about 3 more material to try, but this one may be hard to beat. Once I get done with all of these orders I have piling up this week I plan to start up all of the videos I have been promising all of you. Sorry, been crazy busy, but I will get them done soon. If you do have any question post and I will answer to help everyone I can. (PS The custom stone decals are blowing up right now! I just had 6 teams/Businesses email today for custom logo quotes on anywhere from 20-75 decals. Also, just sent out a quote return and samples for a 1,200 shirt and decal combo order. LOL if I land this can I get everyone on the forum to fly down to FLA and help me place some stones and press.


But you forgot to say which Hartco your reffering to. the 425 or the 930.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL my bad Terry. It is top secret and I won't tell! Umm Hartoc 593.8. LOL 

No, It's the green 425. sorry about the lack of info in the post.


----------



## apparelprincess

Matt,
Do you think the 12" US Cutter will cut the template material?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I will of course try. Just need to get all of these templates made for customers and want it to be nice clean cuts for those. But I will try, that will be big at events if MH's do cut it nice.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, I am in the middle of making some new videos for the site, but wanted to see if this is the results everyone is getting from the Hartco 425? Much easier for me than the DAS Black which is all I had used before. Let me know your results on this same material if you have used it. 

YouTube - Rhinestone Template Material Weeding Process


----------



## Boomerbabe

I'll have to get some of that, I struggle with the weeding of the DAS stuff. Thanks.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I know Boom. I was amazed. It was like butter. I was like DAMN! I still have a few other to test out, but this was so nice I had to post it as it may help some people if they are struggling. The best part is it is not crazy sticky on the back at all! You also don't need any baking soda! I will update when I test the others I have as well.


----------



## DTFuqua

OK, I have used the Hartco 425 and yes it does real good. Beware that it is still best to powder the template because there is sometines residual glue trying to hang up your rhinestones. It cuts easy but is a little rubbery and I am not sure how close you can put the cuts for the stones. I guess I'll have to depend on someone else/ya'll to see just how close they can cut without tearing through to the next hole. I'm sorry but I have all my time devoted to a sick family member, I just check in here when I get a few minutes.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Oh no Terry. I hope they get Better. Our prayers are with you. As for the 425 people were saying that you could not cut the holes close at all. I'm not sure how much closer you want to get than the baseball mom design I did in that video? As you can see they pulled perfect and not even close to ripping. The baking soda could be needed at some point, but the normal DAS material I use backing soda is needed every time. Even right after a make a new template. I just made 10 decals of that baseball mom design last night with no powder and every stone pulled off perfect on all 10. It was nice.


----------



## tla1217

Thanks for more great info Matt! 

Terry, my prayers are with you and I hope your family member recovers quickly.


----------



## DTFuqua

I went back and watched the video of the green hartco and that is nice. I never got any of mine to weed like that. Very few of my dots ever stayed with the backer material. And those look close, but, I like to use the smaller 2mm stones a lot and with the smaller stones, what would be close on 3mm stones wouldn't look quite as tightly spaced. Those 2mm stones make a better looking small printed word or name than the larger ones. Just my opinion realy.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Makes since Terry. I have not tried to 2mm yet as we just got it to test. Now, when I did a single rotation it didn't weed like that at all it was a pain. When I used my 2 rotation technique it came off like butter just like in the video. You may want to try that with yours and it may make a big difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## DTFuqua

I have thought of cutting twice and intended to try it when I cut again. I know to just make two of the design, one directly on top of the other and it will cut twice. There isn't a cut twice option in the Graphtec cutting plug-in for Corel Draw. I have bought a "clean-cut" blade for my cutter so maybe that will make a difference. Maybe just leave a small portion of a design to cut once by deleting a few dots from the second copy that will get laid on top of the first. I used to hate when downloaded art would have multiple layers on top of each other but now I see where that can be a good thing sometimes.


----------



## RockRebel

I use the Hartco 425 from signwarehouse.com and really like it. I haven't tried the other products out there for cutting the stone stencils, so I don't have anything to compare it too. But I can say it works well for me.


----------



## sjidohair

DTFuqua said:


> I have thought of cutting twice and intended to try it when I cut again. I know to just make two of the design, one directly on top of the other and it will cut twice. There isn't a cut twice option in the Graphtec cutting plug-in for Corel Draw. I have bought a "clean-cut" blade for my cutter so maybe that will make a difference. Maybe just leave a small portion of a design to cut once by deleting a few dots from the second copy that will get laid on top of the first. I used to hate when downloaded art would have multiple layers on top of each other but now I see where that can be a good thing sometimes.


Terry, My prayers are with you and your family,
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> Oh no Terry. I hope they get Better. Our prayers are with you. As for the 425 people were saying that you could not cut the holes close at all. I'm not sure how much closer you want to get than the baseball mom design I did in that video? As you can see they pulled perfect and not even close to ripping. The baking soda could be needed at some point, but the normal DAS material I use backing soda is needed every time. Even right after a make a new template. I just made 10 decals of that baseball mom design last night with no powder and every stone pulled off perfect on all 10. It was nice.


 Matt,
For the Hartco, 425 Green Rubber product, you can get pretty darn close, with your holes,, as long as you leave a lil hairline membrane you are good,, 
The only time You would need more membrane between holes is if you put it, on a counter and rip it to weed..
This is where anyone that needs the Hartco 425 can purchase it.
Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers


----------



## odil1372

I've cut stencil material for the 2mm in the Hartco 425. Make sure if you are following a path that you remove the path. LOL

I've not dedicated much time to playing with the rhinestone stencils, but the Hartco can be a pain to weed, esp. when you don't cut twice. I can't get my Roland to cut completely through the material with a single pass. THe last stencil I made, I adjusted the blade and it cut completely through the 425 AND the sheet, so I had to weed by hand. haha

Rhinestone stencil horror stories! I gave up and made my husband finish the stencil.


----------



## diana13t

These are two designs I created and have been selling. I just don't have any of them made up right now to show.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> These are two designs I created and have been selling. I just don't have any of them made up right now to show.


Man that is one GOOD looking football mom design you have there!  Hope they are working good for you!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> These are two designs I created and have been selling. I just don't have any of them made up right now to show.


Di, The custom number option on them is great isn't it. You are charging more if they want the custom number inside right? The baseball/Softball one works great for that too.


----------



## sjidohair

diana13t said:


> These are two designs I created and have been selling. I just don't have any of them made up right now to show.


Diana those are beautiful,,,,
you did a great job designing those,,,,


----------



## diana13t

Thanks, it took me a whole day to create the football one with all the interruptions from the kids. Plus the first time I made it I put the circles too close together and the whole think punched out wrong....that was a nightmare!!! (Lesson to all...don't put the circles too close together  )I'm almost done with the volleyball one too. Just a few more sections to fill in. 

And yes, I do charge a little extra to put the numbers in.

Di


----------



## diana13t

sjidohair said:


> Diana those are beautiful,,,,
> you did a great job designing those,,,,


Thank you!!!
Di


----------



## CyberSultan

Great job Di!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

New Custom Dance Logo for a team order of shirts and car decals. Had to get a little creative with this one. Have to apply this one a different way and might have found a new little trick. I am going to play around with it a little more and will let you know. Can't apply a decal like this with the sticker method. LOL


----------



## tla1217

Nice design! I'm curious though, why can't you use the sticker method Matt? I have to make a decal from someone's logo and it's kind of fancy so I'm going to be watching with interest! I'll scan the design tomorrow to show you what I mean.


----------



## tla1217

Very nice Di!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> Nice design! I'm curious though, why can't you use the sticker method Matt? I have to make a decal from someone's logo and it's kind of fancy so I'm going to be watching with interest! I'll scan the design tomorrow to show you what I mean.


I tried it first with the sticker method and because the wording is so thin and contoured around it is very hard to handle. I was able to do it very carefully, but I have handled 500 of these things. There is NO WAY a customer would be able to and they would screw it up 90% of the time guaranteed. The other problem is as you all know that have created a decal the hot fix tape gets so stuck to the decals you can also not apply it like a regular vinyl decal because it would stick to the surface it the bond is stronger on the Hot fix tape. This is why everyone is including myself is doing dense designs. Single line fonts are difficult to apply. But, I have some stuff coming in this week I think may work? Who knows. I hope so. I just sent out a few samples to Victoria Secret yesterday. A rep contacted me about some stuff they want in their stores. If it works, ALL of their stores! LOL


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, new project in the works right now and I THINK it is going to work!!! Uh oh heads up Rhinestone world. I am going to call this process a "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" LOL. Will post a video and image in a few once the process is complete. About to make our current rhinestone decal designs look like a 80's look. Of course the sample I am using I can't sell but thought it would be a good tester. Boy if I only had licensing this would have insane sales! Imagine this process with regular high school, team, or business logos. I know quit talking and show me a "Rhinestone Decal on STEROIDS" lol


----------



## Girlzndollz

TheDecalWorld said:


> Will post a video and image in a few once the process is complete. About to make our current rhinestone decal designs look like a 80's look. *Of course the sample I am using I can't sell *but thought it would be a good tester. Boy* if I only had licensing *this would have insane sales! Imagine this process with regular high school, team, or business logos. I know quit talking and show me a "Rhinestone Decal on STEROIDS" lol


Sorry, Matt. According to TSF rules and guidelines, if you do not have the copyright to the image, or permission from the copyright owner, which you just said you do not, you are not permitted to post said image here on TSF.

Please see:


No Copyrighted Material

Information copyrighted or owned by any individual or entity other than the member should not be posted on the discussion forums or used as an avatar without the consent of the owner. If such an event occurs, the individual posting the information shall be held solely responsible. The T-Shirt Forums shall not be held responsible for member-posted information that may violate copyright law.

Please follow this link for more information:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t4.html



If you would like to create a video with a design you do own the copyright to, please, with thanks, share on TSF.

Thank you for your cooperation. Good luck with the new product.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ohhh no. Dang. I just finished it up too. Sorry forum, I am not allowed to post the "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" Man, I just wasted an hour of my life creating this.


----------



## Girlzndollz

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ohhh no. Dang. I just finished it up too. Sorry forum, I am not allowed to post the "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" Man, I just wasted an hour of my life creating this.


Gotta read the rules, Matt. First important step when joining a forum. And no need to apologize, most of the members are very aware of the guidelines. 

Thanks for the great posts from you, and everyone else, in this thread. 



But must always be careful to stay within the guidelines of the Forum. We all agreed to them when we signed on, and the major majority of members do adhere to them, so as a courtesy to each other, we all carry the same torch. 

For everyone here as something to sell, something to promote, and at TSF, we also respect the law of copyright and trademark. 

All of it is actually what makes the special blended flavor that is the forum we all know, love and appreciate.

Thanks, again, Matt.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I have read the thread through and as a courtesy to all the authors and future readers, have updated the title to more reflect the direction the thread has taken. Great info, please keep up the good work and best wishes to you each in your business/learning endeavors. Hi to some familiar faces in here. Best wishes to you and Cathy, Terry.


----------



## tla1217

Here is my niece's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?

Also, this is not my design, my neice is an artist and designed it herself. I'm just making it into a decal.


----------



## tla1217

QUOTE] I just sent out a few samples to Victoria Secret yesterday. A rep contacted me about some stuff they want in their stores. If it works, ALL of their stores! LOL [/QUOTE] [/quote]

Matt, you may have landed Victoria Secret? Congratulations on that. I hope it works out for you. Totally impressed!


----------



## veedub3

tla1217 said:


> Here is my neice's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?
> 
> Also, this is not my design, my neice is an artist and designed it herself. I'm just making it into a decal.



Really, Really nice Terry.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Terry, Thanks! FAR FAR from landed though. We were just contacted by someone to send samples of the product of what they want to see if they like it and if it will work for the project they are doing. Fingers are crossed and we will see. I think what I sent exactly what they want and I think it will work.


----------



## BlingItOn

tla1217 said:


> Here is my neice's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?


Great design Terry! 

It looks like you used a couple of different size rhinestones in the designs? Are they 3mm and 2mm or 4mm and 3mm? I believe Matt posted somewhere a while back the 2mm rhinestones don't adhere well to the decal material and will come loose. 

If this design doesn't work as a car decal it would look awesome on a t-shirt or hoodie. Nice work!


----------



## CocoVee

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Terry, Thanks! FAR FAR from landed though. We were just contacted by someone to send samples of the product of what they want to see if they like it and if it will work for the project they are doing. Fingers are crossed and we will see. I think what I sent exactly what they want and I think it will work.


Congrats Matt!! They have obviously seen your work and like it enough to have *"contacted you". *I think this is great and I love to hear this type of story. It is very encouraging, especially since you have explained how you started. I know it does take hard work and dedication. My fingers are crossed with you. You deserve it.

Sharon


----------



## DTFuqua

BlingItOn said:


> Great design Terry!
> 
> It looks like you used a couple of different size rhinestones in the designs? Are they 3mm and 2mm or 4mm and 3mm? I believe Matt posted somewhere a while back the 2mm rhinestones don't adhere well to the decal material and will come loose.
> 
> If this design doesn't work as a car decal it would look awesome on a t-shirt or hoodie. Nice work!


The different sized stones might work if someone were to press the smaller stones first and then the larger ones? Maybe someone with time on their hands could try it with a small decal to see?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Terry. We are tested this last week and it seems like it is working. Just a little tricky with the time and stuff with making sure the stones are secure without over pressing the decal material.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Girlzndollz said:


> Gotta read the rules, Matt. First important step when joining a forum. And no need to apologize, most of the members are very aware of the guidelines.


No worries. I don't want to break any rules and I was unaware of that. Glad you got me before I posted it. Sorry for getting your hopes up TSF it was my fault for not knowing the rules. I wanted to make a sample of this design as thought it would look cool and am going to present it to a company with Licensing to see if they want to add it to their current inventory. That Licensing is way to expensive and I need to find someone that I can work under. If anyone would happen to know a company, please share.


----------



## tla1217

BlingItOn said:


> Great design Terry!
> 
> It looks like you used a couple of different size rhinestones in the designs? Are they 3mm and 2mm or 4mm and 3mm?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Matt posted somewhere a while back the 2mm rhinestones don't adhere well to the decal material and will come loose.
> 
> 
> 
> If this design doesn't work as a car decal it would look awesome on a t-shirt or hoodie. Nice work!
Click to expand...

UGH! Thanks, I must have missed that one somehow. They are 3mm and 2mm stones. Hmmm....

They are already using this design on hoodies and t-shirts and are pretty excited for car decals. Hope I can make it work! It's not my design, I'm just making it into a decal for them.


----------



## Leg cramps

Matt I didnt know this either,I figured you can make any thing you want for yourself as long as your not selling it,especially if it is used just as an example.Ho hum.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> UGH! Thanks, I must have missed that one somehow. They are 3mm and 2mm stones. Hmmm....
> 
> They are already using this design on hoodies and t-shirts and are pretty excited for car decals. Hope I can make it work! It's not my design, I'm just making it into a decal for them.


Terry, That is not a very detailed design. If I were you I would just re-create it in all ss10 or 3mm and you will be GOLDEN! That will look great as a car decal and they will love it just as much as all one size stone. All your doing is creating more work for yourself when you use multiple size stones. Keep it simple and it will increase your production time which in turn increases your profits!!!


----------



## tla1217

Oh for Pete's sake! Why didn't I just think of that. There aren't that many 2mm stones on there. I'll just pull them off and replace with 3mm. Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair

tla1217 said:


> Here is my neice's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?
> 
> Also, this is not my design, my neice is an artist and designed it herself. I'm just making it into a decal.


Great design,,, and I think that will work,, 

What I want you to do is peel the top sheet off after pressing, like we do

and what I have found for decals like this,, or seperate letter decals, like my kids rocks,, 

Put that piece of transfer tape back on, the image,, 
Peel off the back to losen it, put it back on,, and send it,, 
tell her when she applies, to peel the back,, off
leaving the top carrier sheet,, to help apply,
she will do fine..
If you have any questions,, let me know
MMM


----------



## tla1217

Thanks bunches Sandy Jo!


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> No worries. I don't want to break any rules and I was unaware of that. Glad you got me before I posted it. Sorry for getting your hopes up TSF it was my fault for not knowing the rules. I wanted to make a sample of this design as thought it would look cool and am going to present it to a company with Licensing to see if they want to add it to their current inventory. That Licensing is way to expensive and I need to find someone that I can work under. If anyone would happen to know a company, please share.


Matt , 
That is exactly what I do,, when i have a logo that i think would look great blinged out,,, 

I contact the company before i do anything,, if they show interest I get permission to use there logo for a proof,, for them,,only.. 

Design it,, and send it to them ,,, 

Dont think of using their logo,, think of working for that company,,,, with a one time use permit,,,, with that design,.

That way you dont have to buy anything,,, you are working for them..... under there license,,

but dont touch the logo untill they say go......

I was looking forward to your decal on steroids,,,  video


----------



## sjidohair

BlingItOn said:


> Great design Terry!
> 
> It looks like you used a couple of different size rhinestones in the designs? Are they 3mm and 2mm or 4mm and 3mm? I believe Matt posted somewhere a while back the 2mm rhinestones don't adhere well to the decal material and will come loose.
> 
> If this design doesn't work as a car decal it would look awesome on a t-shirt or hoodie. Nice work!


I have to say,, I have made a ton of 2mm stone decals,,, that have been awesome,, and all the stones have the lil cups under them just fine,,,
I think everyone should expierment on their own,,,, 
the 2mm bling like crazy,, the cheer mom i posted was a 2mm -6ss stone.
Maybe the pressure needs to be a lil more with the 2mm to make the cup,,, 
If someone else tries them let us know,, as they are doing great for me ,,,and this cannot be a climate thing,,lol

mixing the sizes of stones again could be a problem with the pressure thing,,,,,possible,,


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Sandy is correct. What we are doing now if using our vinyl transfer tape for this process. The hot fix tape just gets a little dented and doesn't look quite as good for the customers. (But works) That is how I was able to apply that K Monique design I posted. Very easy that way. Just like applying a vinyl decal. I have a video from few months ago applying it like that posted on here somewhere. May have been the original posting for the decal stuff.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> I have to say,, I have made a ton of 2mm stone decals,,, that have been awesome,, and all the stones have the lil cups under them just fine,,,
> 
> mixing the sizes of stones again could be a problem with the pressure thing,,,,,possible,,


Yes, Sandy the 2mm stones look awesome in the designs. They work perfect every time if you use all 2mm. We have used 6's 10's 16 and 20's all perfect. The one post I was just pertaining to mix stone size decals. Because the 3mm are higher than the 2mm and the pressure doesnt get all the way down to the 2mm. Hope it didnt confuse anyone. If you have a detailed design use 2mm and it will work perfect. If all the stone are the same size you will have no issues.


----------



## diana13t

tla1217 said:


> Here is my neice's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?
> 
> Also, this is not my design, my neice is an artist and designed it herself. I'm just making it into a decal.


That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! 

I have been applying the decals the way DAS suggests: peeling the backing off, spray design, press and peel topping. I usually wait a few minutes before peeling the top and it all depends on how much you spray (the more you spray the longer it takes to dry). But I have not had one problem with it yet. After I peel the transfer film off, I press with the paper towel again.

So if you use this method with that design, I think it would be just fine. 

Di


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You and your family member are in our prayer.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Diana those look great!


----------



## vgary

We must all be busy...it's kinda quiet on these boards lately, LOL!

I don't know if this is appropriate, but I wondered if anyone has already set up a skull and crossbones design yet and if so would consider selling or trading?

I'm in need of one to do a custom decal ASAP and I'm just overloaded right now. So I thought I would see if anyone has already done the work and save a step or two.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Diana those are beautiful! It's great that everyone has become so talented. It's amazing what you can do with a bunch of circles!! When I was at bling camp they were showing how to do the whole MOM thing replacing the middle letter with different emblems, so it's a great concept that many are now using. Obviously the list is endless with what you can substitute that letter with. I've been to several sites now where they are offering that same layout, so good job, yours is great! 

Kathy


----------



## vgary

Wow, Terry that design is way cool! Great art work. Thanks everyone for the super ideas and tips. Many of you are so lucky to get to do this stuff all day. I'm just working it all in when I can and on weekends. I delivered my first order of bling shirts to my restaurant customer, they will have their VIP opening party tonight. They were very excited about the shirts and before I could get back to my desk, ordered more!


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> Wow, Terry that design is way cool! Great art work. Thanks everyone for the super ideas and tips. Many of you are so lucky to get to do this stuff all day. I'm just working it all in when I can and on weekends. I delivered my first order of bling shirts to my restaurant customer, they will have their VIP opening party tonight. They were very excited about the shirts and before I could get back to my desk, ordered more!


 
Awesome,,,,,
It feel so good when someone loves your designs,,, 
I also think you will find alot of us also have other jobs as well...
we might work this 40 hours a week or more,, but we also work else where,, 
I own and run a salon/spa,, a T-shirt shop, I am a landlord,,, 
I think most of us put in more than 80 hours or more a week, easily,, and I know that I am not the only one that when a huge rush order comes in,, that stays up all night to get it done.
It is simple, 
do what you love,, and you will love doing it,, ( no matter what time of day or night)


----------



## allhamps

Vida, I have a skull & cross bones set up. It's about 5x5. PM me if you still need it and let me know how you want the file, or if you need an actual template.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Multi decoration has gone to a whole new level. Ok, The new creation has past copyright inspection and can now be released. My fault for the delay and not knowing the forum rules. Thanks for the heads up Kelly. We call this one the "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" lol. Just a regular rhinestone decal with some extra JUICE! This way the logo will not lose any of its detail or quality and can be as detailed as they want!! But, It will BLING out of this world! It almost look 3D on the car. You should see this thing outside. This right here is some BLING CHA CHING! for cheer and dance teams.


----------



## lizziemaxine

tla1217 said:


> Here is my niece's logo that she wants as a decal. It's quite large at 9" tall. She is a horse trainer in Utah so, I won't be able to help her apply it. Do you think this will be a problem during application to the truck?
> 
> Also, this is not my design, my neice is an artist and designed it herself. I'm just making it into a decal.


Very, very nice.


----------



## lizziemaxine

TheDecalWorld said:


> Multi decoration has gone to a whole new level. Ok, The new creation has past copyright inspection and can now be released. My fault for the delay and not knowing the forum rules. Thanks for the heads up Kelly. We call this one the "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" lol. Just a regular rhinestone decal with some extra JUICE! This way the logo will not lose any of its detail or quality and can be as detailed as they want!! But, It will BLING out of this world! It almost look 3D on the car. You should see this thing outside. This right here is some BLING CHA CHING! for cheer and dance teams.


Excellent.


----------



## allhamps

Nice work!! Now how would you package that for a customer? Would you do it in two steps (send them two separate pieces for a two-step application) or would you piece it together so that it was a single piece for the customer to apply? I worry about some of my customers having to do a two-step application, even though I think you get more bang from the multi-designs


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That looks great!, Now that is bling...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I would be 2 steps. I am creating a video that will walk all of my customer through the application process. Going GREEN and save a few trees.  Directions for this would be a pain. I send them a link with the video tutorial and they can watch it over and over and learn how to do it correct. Added bonus, they have to go visit your site again.


----------



## vgary

Really nice Matt! Is this done with your VersaCamm and rhinestones? How in the world do you get the stones to stick?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> Really nice Matt! Is this done with your VersaCamm and rhinestones? How in the world do you get the stones to stick?


Yes this was with the versacamm. To stick, it is a secret formula. 1 part alcohol, 10 parts water, 1 part urathane, 3 parts oil, and 100 parts BS. lol

J/K it is a print/cut decal placed first, then the rhinestone decal placed over it with a contour of the decal. It is sweet because the PPF acts as a laminate for the decal underneath to protect it from the weather. I so smart. LOL It is pretty cool huh. I have a few new ideas I am going to test this week as well.


----------



## vgary

sjidohair said:


> Awesome,,,,,
> It is simple, do what you love,, and you will love doing it,, ( no matter what time of day or night)


I can relate to the late nights and 80+ hours a week. I just wish I could spend the ENTIRE 80 on creating designs and bling! Unfortunately I have to spend 40-60 of them at the resort, LOL! And then there is that family thing...laundry...meals...spouse.

Quick fun poll: How many of you work out of a shop/store and how many of you work from home (a room, a garage, a basement)?

Me, I live and work on the resort property but have a separate shop space that is all mine here on the property. I sometimes think it would be easier if it was attached to my house.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> It is sweet because the PPF acts as a laminate for the decal underneath to protect it from the weather.


What is PPF? The Xpel? Also, are those clear stones? They really look clear in the photo, I mean even more so than usual.


----------



## allhamps

I work out of my house (basement, back porch, living room, kitchen, where ever I can find space at the time). My husband has vowed to put one of those large storage sheds or a trailer type thingy out back so I can have a dedicated space and he can have his house back without falling over shirts/templates, etc. This morning he told me he found a couple of those template "boogers" stuck to the milk carton in the refrigerator. Boy do I need my own space!!!


----------



## vgary

allhamps said:


> This morning he told me he found a couple of those template "boogers" stuck to the milk carton in the refrigerator. Boy do I need my own space!!!


Ha, ha, ha...that's funny!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> What is PPF? The Xpel? Also, are those clear stones? They really look clear in the photo, I mean even more so than usual.


Yes, Vida the PPF Is paint protection film. They are clear stones in the design. It is just the white in the background that make them jump out more.


----------



## Leg cramps

Matt,looks great!keep up the good work!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I started out in my bedroom and then we added another master bedroom and I got that. I had so much stuff my husband told me I had to get out. I came home from work one day to find a portable building in the yard, so I am blessed to have my own space.


----------



## allhamps

Ruby, that is EXACTLY what he intends to ge me. I've been doing some price comparisons and trying to figure out what size, but I'm not REALLY sure where to start. I just don't want my husband and the boys to get me out back in that portable building and forget about me


----------



## BlingItOn

I work in my basement...although as many rhinestones as I find all over my house you would think that I work in every room.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

He put mine in the front on the side next to the driveway, I am between the house and the road so when people come they don't have to go in the back yard, and it is close enough to the house that if I need him he can get to me quick, I work at night sometime.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I was blessed we got a repo that still looked new My husband ran the wire to the building for my lights and ac. he put up the sheetrock and the shelves, it is nice to have a place I had to wait two years before it happened but if finally came. try to get you one large enough that you want out grow it. I have two sewing machines, two sergers, a home embroidery machine a commerical embroidery machine and my press in mine. besides all the plastic bins and my tables that everything is own. I use the top part of the building for storage. Hope you gets yours soon.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

LOL even though I have a building when my daughter comes over to help me we use the kitchen table and the bar, I don't like my grandkids in my shop to much for them to get into. I to have stones everywhere.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I had used our 2nd bedroom for years for my art stuff, but then we started the business, I packed up everything into totes (and I mean lots of totes, big ones) which now reside in my dining room including the enormous work table. I have yet to find a place for my sewing machines and serger which is still in that bedroom. Best thing about working in the house is that there is no spare bedroom for relatives that want to visit me in the winter in FL


----------



## Boomerbabe

Oh yeah, and I have 3 weaving looms in my living room


----------



## sjidohair

I have a retail brick and morter shop, for the retail sales, shipping and pickups,, and taking orders,,

Then i have a Basement in my home which houses all the vinyl cutters,, presses, computers, screenprinting goodies, as well as sewing machines and sergers,, 
One room alone is stocked with Rhinestones and Rhinestuds, templates and Template material , transfer tape and Transfers for Retail and ready for shipping.

The Basement of my building under my shop downtown, stores my 
Sign vinyl , heat press vinyl, and large rolls of Transfer tape, as well as huge rolls of 3m vinyl and others,,,
all the big bulk items stay there,, mask, and clear tapes as well as all the shipping boxes and packng materials,, I only keep about 10 yards of stuff at home,, at a time,, 
And 2 rolls of template material, of different sizes at home.

I think I want to take over the Garage and turn it into a shop,, and have my hubby build another,, for him,, a bigger one,, 
and bring everything together,,, 
And with making signs and banners we have to have huge tables,, or huge metal walls,, for sticking the signs,
those i have in the basement of my building,, so each night I pack up what I need from my building and cart it home,, each morning i cart all the shipping boxes to the post office on my way to work,, I not only have template boogers everywhere but i feel like a pack camel,,,lol


----------



## diana13t

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Diana those look great!


Thanks Ruby. The first time I created the design, I put the circles too close together so the entire design "punched out"...not good. And that was after taking almost a whole day to space out the circles. So then the next day I wised up and put them a little further apart. 

One thing I started doing for the fill is using the Raster instead of the Hatch (if you have the DAS system). Then if I'm working with a letter or shape that can mirror half of itself I space out one side, copy the whole design or letter (in case of mess ups), delete the bad side, copy the good side, mirror the copy and line up both sides. Then of course you still have to make a few adjustments, but it works real well for some things. Of course I'm a little freakish about the whole spacing thing and things looking "even"  My husband makes fun of me all the time about this. He looks at a design and says it's fine....but then I have to still go move some stones around to appease my OCD...ha ha ha.

Di


----------



## diana13t

DTFuqua said:


> I have thought of cutting twice and intended to try it when I cut again. I know to just make two of the design, one directly on top of the other and it will cut twice. There isn't a cut twice option in the Graphtec cutting plug-in for Corel Draw. I have bought a "clean-cut" blade for my cutter so maybe that will make a difference. Maybe just leave a small portion of a design to cut once by deleting a few dots from the second copy that will get laid on top of the first. I used to hate when downloaded art would have multiple layers on top of each other but now I see where that can be a good thing sometimes.


I have a GCC Jaguar IV cutter and have my over cut set to .45. My circles never come off when I first pull the design up. But I flip the backing for the SS material over and lay the template on the back side, rub my fingers over the circles and about 99-100% of them come out. I did try the double cut method and it totally screwed up my design. It was at the very end of a 2,000+ rhinestone design and stopped because of an error. The circles started popping out and jammed up the cutter and I had to re-cut the whole design. So I'm sticking with the one cut and making sure my over cut is set correctly.

Of course I do realize not all cutters have the over cut feature and maybe this does work better for others. Just be careful with that method.

Di


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

LOL I know that is the good thing about working in the extra room.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Oh my, you need lots and lots of space, I have a hard time keeping up with my little supply of just getting started how in the world do you manage?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I really like the look of the 2mm stones, I will be so glad when I get my cutter, although reading all the different post it makes me wonder if I am going to be able to do this when I get my cutter. I am hoping to find one next week when I go to the NNEP show in Houston.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Leg cramps said:


> Matt I didnt know this either,I figured you can make any thing you want for yourself as long as your not selling it,especially if it is used just as an example.Ho hum.



U.S. Copyright Office and www.trademark.gov have great answers to clear that misconception up. Actually, if you do not hold the C or TM, you do not have the right to re-create it, even if not for sale, but, that is a discussion for another thread. One that has been created many times over on the forum already. 

But the rule this is sited is not regarding copyright or trademark according to the law. It is a TSF guideline that was sited, because at TSF, breaking C or TM is not with the spirit of the forum. Many folks on here design, and can appreciate the respect extended to holder of the C and TM's. 

I hope you can as well.

It is just as easy for Matt to create a video for the products he wants to demonstrate using a design he holds C to. 

The point of the lesson is not the design, but the process.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Di
I'm with you on the getting the spacing correct. I know most people wouldn't even see if a stone was slightly out of line. I've become very good friends with the alignment tool in SCP


----------



## Girlzndollz

TheDecalWorld said:


> Multi decoration has gone to a whole new level. Ok, The new creation has past copyright inspection and can now be released. My fault for the delay and not knowing the forum rules. Thanks for the heads up Kelly. We call this one the "Rhinestone Decal on Steroids" lol. Just a regular rhinestone decal with some extra JUICE! This way the logo will not lose any of its detail or quality and can be as detailed as they want!! But, It will BLING out of this world! It almost look 3D on the car. You should see this thing outside. This right here is some BLING CHA CHING! for cheer and dance teams.


Thank you, Matt!!! Way to be Great Forum Member on many levels all at once!! Nice job, and thanks for sharing in a way that does not risk crossing lines or getting anyone in trouble. 

Copyright holders have come here before and looked for their designs, not in a friendly way. It's best all around the way you just did it. Great job and Thx!


----------



## ashamutt

....and a breath of fresh air seeing you here again.


----------



## Girlzndollz

vgary said:


> We must all be busy...it's kinda quiet on these boards lately, LOL!
> 
> I don't know if this is appropriate, but I wondered if anyone has already set up a skull and crossbones design yet and if so would consider selling or trading?
> 
> I'm in need of one to do a custom decal ASAP and I'm just overloaded right now. So I thought I would see if anyone has already done the work and save a step or two.





allhamps said:


> Vida, I have a skull & cross bones set up. It's about 5x5. PM me if you still need it and let me know how you want the file, or if you need an actual template.


Rodney has made a request that files not be requested nor offered on the boards. Sorry to be the bearer of what might be considered bad news, folks, but his board, his rules. 

Here is the link to the rules on filing requestion/sharing. Please look:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t93361.html#post547755


It says:

We Do Not Allow File Sharing at TshirtForums:
T-ShirtForums is a friendly discussion forum for the t-shirt industry. 

Our members love to share helpful information and sometimes may not realize that sharing digital files that they didn't create could violate copyright and licensing agreements for those files.

Digital artwork (like clipart, vector files, etc) are considered intellectual property, and although you may own the right to use a set that you own, it often violates the licensing agreement when you share those digital files with people who did not purchase the digital files from the copyright owner.

Please do not use T-ShirtForums to ask for digital files to be sent to you.

Please do not offer to send someone a digital file that you did not create.

You can ask where you can buy a particular vector file or piece of clipart, but you can't ask someone to send you the files or to contact you via PM so they can send you the files.

*Please help us out by pointing people to the places where they can legitimately buy the digital files they need *
__________________


Thread Note:
I am dropping this information right into this thread because I see alot of new names here. Now everyone is more aware of the rules and how things work.


----------



## allhamps

Wow, some of you have a lot of stuff!! Maybe if I get hubby to read about how much stuff you all have and how much space/spaces you need, maybe I can get that little building a whole lot quicker. I was waiting for my middle son to go away to college, he just graduated, but he announced that he was going to a local school and HE DOESN'T WANT TO STAY ON CAMPUS. So much for moving into the top floor of the house


----------



## Girlzndollz

allhamps said:


> Wow, some of you have a lot of stuff!! Maybe if I get hubby to read about how much stuff you all have and how much space/spaces you need, maybe I can get that little building a whole lot quicker. I was waiting for my middle son to go away to college, he just graduated, but he announced that he was going to a local school and HE DOESN'T WANT TO STAY ON CAMPUS. So much for moving into the top floor of the house


Hi Slick, did you see the post above yours? There's info in there you need to be aware of, thanks.


----------



## vgary

Oops! I made a forum boo-boo, so sorry Kelly and all. I totally understand the meaning behind the rule and will be happy to abide in the future.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well I finaly made the file for a basketball template so I could actualy participate and needed something to keep my mind busy too. Doesn't look right though


----------



## sjidohair

A basket ball is a hard one,, as the lines curve,, 
you did great,, 
each one you do will be better,,, 
just remember to curve your lines with the designs that need them. 
MMM


----------



## TheDecalWorld

DTFuqua said:


> Well I finaly made the file for a basketball template so I could actualy participate and needed something to keep my mind busy too. Doesn't look right though


Great start Terry. Just go in an play around with the circles a little in the open areas. You have to do this on most designs. I little adjustment and you will be good to go.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I'm with Matt, Terry! Great start!! Really great! I was happy to see it! Especially after watching and reading some many of these rhinestone posts from how far back did we start reading them Terry? And God bless you, diving in. I still feel like I am waiting for the right thing... which I think has arrived. What you are using. It seems to fit the bill. One of these new programs. And get a different cutter. I can't be bothered with my old Graphtec. Too much to do to get it all set up bc of that driver. Can be done... but by someone with more drive/energy than me to do it. 

If you tweek this design, will you weigh in on how hard it was or wasn't to manipulate? Thanks alot, Terry. As always a pleasure. I love your posts. I always smile when I read them lol.


----------



## CyberSultan

Way to go Terry!


----------



## allhamps

Sorry, Kelly, I was rushing and not thinking. I will be more attentive to the TSF rules in the future. This rhinestone decal thing just has me soooo excited. My apologies to all on TSF


----------



## allhamps

sjidohair said:


> A basket ball is a hard one,, as the lines curve,,
> you did great,,
> each one you do will be better,,,
> just remember to curve your lines with the designs that need them.
> MMM


Ok, MMM now you have my brain in a twist. How do you "curve" your lines of rhinestone placements


----------



## DTFuqua

Actualy, that was with a whole lot of tweaking. I just used Corel Draw and the contour function and Luis's macro, FDO2P. I wish I could get the DAS system but Santa Claus don't come to my house anymore. Does the DAS need a whole lot of tweaking when doing fills? I have funtime and will figure out how to get some images into it and try again sometime when Cathys resting easy again. Thanks for the encouragment and the well wishes. Ya'll are pretty great to have on my side.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Terry. There is still alot of tweaking the the DAS software as well. For a design like that it is never just going to fill perfect. It gets much quicker the more you do it though.


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, MMM now you have my brain in a twist. How do you "curve" your lines of rhinestone placements


Slick,,
You are to funny,,,,
ok this is what i meant,,with terrys basketball if he leaves all lines straight,, he will end up with the unfilled areas, in the design,,, 

so at some point you just need to get into that design and start to take some of those lines and start to place the dots so they form a curve,,, to fill in the blank areas,, 
Most likely this will be done by hand moving the dots around untill you are comfortable with the spacing,,,,

All of the lines should flow,, and not make your eye stop,, on the design anywhere,, 
When you look at it, you should see the basketball,,, then the outline, then the inside contour lines, and then the ball itself,,,,

When you are done and can stand back and see your design in that way,, you are done..


----------



## diana13t

DTFuqua said:


> Actualy, that was with a whole lot of tweaking. I just used Corel Draw and the contour function and Luis's macro, FDO2P. I wish I could get the DAS system but Santa Claus don't come to my house anymore. Does the DAS need a whole lot of tweaking when doing fills? I have funtime and will figure out how to get some images into it and try again sometime when Cathys resting easy again. Thanks for the encouragment and the well wishes. Ya'll are pretty great to have on my side.


Terry,
This is a volleyball I'm working on right now. You might be able to see the vector outline in the background. I first did the outline including the lines to define the inside of the volleyball. Then I did a Raster fill just to have stones on there but I have moved every single one so far to put it where I want to. With rounded and arched designs, I tend to start on the outside and work with the curve as much as possible then work my way into the inside. Then when you get to a point where you can't do that, kind of scatter or space the stones so that there isn't a major gap in space.


----------



## allhamps

Darn MMM. I was hoping you had pulled out that magic wand of yours and had figured out how to tweek the fill parameters in DAS or some other system so that it would do that for me. You know, DAS needs to give a seminar on playing with the various "functions" in those 3 fill types (random, hatch, island). I heard Craig mention in another webinar that they had "done some cool things with the fill patterns", but for the life of me, all I get are straight lines.

Oh well, on to the next design


----------



## SewMuchMore

What you need to do if you are using the smartcut pro, is when you use the placing tool, choose "user". This will bring up a second window. This is where you can make a lot more changes witht the fill and outline features. Unfortunately the users guide doesn't do a great job explaining this section, and as far as I know there are no webinars available. I'm going to be on vacation next week and I'm hoping to be able to write up some instructions/ tutorials using this feature. If you create a simple circle outline and then just start playing with the different settings you will see what I mean. It is confusing though. I will let everyone know when I have something ready.

Kathy


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Darn MMM. I was hoping you had pulled out that magic wand of yours and had figured out how to tweek the fill parameters in DAS or some other system so that it would do that for me. You know, DAS needs to give a seminar on playing with the various "functions" in those 3 fill types (random, hatch, island). I heard Craig mention in another webinar that they had "done some cool things with the fill patterns", but for the life of me, all I get are straight lines.
> 
> Oh well, on to the next design


 
oh I wish i had a magic wand, 
I did post another post over at the Decal area,,, on this as well,, check it out,, 
It is a lil hint to make it alot easier,, I forgot that some might not know it,,,,
Hope it helps slick,,, and anyone else..
Just make sure your image is vectorized and ungrouped to use it,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair

SewMuchMore said:


> What you need to do if you are using the smartcut pro, is when you use the placing tool, choose "user". This will bring up a second window. This is where you can make a lot more changes witht the fill and outline features. Unfortunately the users guide doesn't do a great job explaining this section, and as far as I know there are no webinars available. I'm going to be on vacation next week and I'm hoping to be able to write up some instructions/ tutorials using this feature. If you create a simple circle outline and then just start playing with the different settings you will see what I mean. It is confusing though. I will let everyone know when I have something ready.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy,, that would help alot ,,, 
But remember your Vacation is a time to relax and recharge as well....
Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine

SewMuchMore said:


> What you need to do if you are using the smartcut pro, is when you use the placing tool, choose "user". This will bring up a second window. This is where you can make a lot more changes witht the fill and outline features. Unfortunately the users guide doesn't do a great job explaining this section, and as far as I know there are no webinars available. I'm going to be on vacation next week and I'm hoping to be able to write up some instructions/ tutorials using this feature. If you create a simple circle outline and then just start playing with the different settings you will see what I mean. It is confusing though. I will let everyone know when I have something ready.
> 
> Kathy


I'm going to the NNEP Embroidery Mart South show here in Houston next Friday. DAS will be there. I'll ask them to demonstrate the fill feature and I'll post the info.
Any other questions you would like me to ask them?


----------



## sjidohair

lizziemaxine said:


> I'm going to the NNEP Embroidery Mart South show here in Houston next Friday. DAS will be there. I'll ask them to demonstrate the fill feature and I'll post the info.
> Any other questions you would like me to ask them?


I love your new avatar,,
MMM Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> I love your new avatar,,
> MMM Sandy jo


Thanks. I am particular about my swans and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## sjidohair

lizziemaxine said:


> Thanks. I am particular about my swans and this is one of my favorites.


That my friend would make a great Rhinestone pattern.

Sandy jo MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

As far as tweaking the lines, you need to break apart some of them to move without dragging along the parts you don't want to move. I have learned a lot about the shaqpe tool (I think that is what the node editing tool is called) I guess I have to quit looking for an easy out for everything and just knuckle down to some good old fashioned work.


----------



## vgary

I have a school mascot to do, a tiger and was wondering...for rhinestone decals...

Would you find a vector tiger head? Or maybe just use the word Tigers and a paw? Or just the paw, or just the word Tigers? I'm having a heck of a time finding a good vector for rhinestoning a tiger head. Most have way too many lines and I think it needs to be really simple and no more than two colors, probably black and orange, with the exception of maybe using some clears on just two fang teeth.

I've over analyzed this thing and now I have too many options and not enough opinions, LOL! What do you think would be the simpliest of these and which do you think both high school boys and girls would put on their vehicles? I'm inclined to go with the words TIGERS for one decal and a second option would be a black and orange paw with claws. If I did the paw I could add the school in vinyl letters....hummmm?


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> That my friend would make a great Rhinestone pattern.
> 
> Sandy jo MMM


Done and have the tee shirt to prove it.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Very very nice, Jane.


----------



## Leg cramps

cool.like the logo! it fits you .lol


----------



## sjidohair

lizziemaxine said:


> Done and have the tee shirt to prove it.


 
Great Jane,,,,,I love it
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Leg cramps

heres a good one for ya


----------



## allhamps

Hey Vida, I saw a nice design that was the tiger paw with the word TIGERS laid across it. Very nice and effective. I also did some tiger work and just did a paw print and filled in the rhinestones in a black & orange stripe pattern. See pic attached


----------



## dan-ann

It is gorgeous


----------



## lizziemaxine

Leg cramps said:


> heres a good one for ya


Nice. I like it.


----------



## diana13t

Wow, it looks like everyones been working hard and creating some really nice work!!!
Di


----------



## sjidohair

diana13t said:


> Wow, it looks like everyones been working hard and creating some really nice work!!!
> Di


 
Di 
what you will find is, that you will be inspired by others work, and they will be inspired by yours, it is a wonderful circle,,, and a nurturing one as well...for growth for all of us.

We all started with a design,, I still have my orig design, I applied with a wand years ago,,, I look back and see how much i have learned,, and will keep learning,, 

so all you have to do is start,,,,, we will be there to help you.....


----------



## vgary

allhamps said:


> Hey Vida, I saw a nice design that was the tiger paw with the word TIGERS laid across it. Very nice and effective. I also did some tiger work and just did a paw print and filled in the rhinestones in a black & orange stripe pattern. See pic attached


 
That's very cool, how did you do the stripes, individually by hand?


----------



## vgary

lizziemaxine said:


> Done and have the tee shirt to prove it.


Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## vgary

Here's my turtle logo, I finally got a picture the other day. He's not perfect, but I love him! I've gotten a little better with my alignment so the next ones were definately better.


----------



## allhamps

vgary said:


> That's very cool, how did you do the stripes, individually by hand?


Actually, I filled the entire paw print, then I just drew some line segments and placed them on the design as guides for the stripes. I just selected the circles inbetween each line and re-colored them to get the stripe effect. A little manual manipulation of any circles stradling the line to finish it off.


----------



## allhamps

Love the turtle and the swan


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Vida, our school mascot is tigers also and many of the ladies wear shirt with just the word 
tigers on it and some like to get the paw. This is for shirts, this is just a suggestion do a paw with the word tigers going throuh it it looks good on a shirt, so I am sure it would look good on a decal as well. Like I said just a suggestion. 

Ruby


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That is very neat I like it also, bling it!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Too cute Jane


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Love your paws they look good


----------



## vgary

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Vida, our school mascot is tigers also and many of the ladies wear shirt with just the word
> tigers on it and some like to get the paw. This is for shirts, this is just a suggestion do a paw with the word tigers going throuh it it looks good on a shirt, so I am sure it would look good on a decal as well. Like I said just a suggestion.
> 
> Ruby


 
Ruby - This is a GREAT idea! I love it and I'm gonna use it too!


----------



## calynd

Hello - I hope you don't mind me butting in but can I ask a question. I am from the UK and new to rhinestones - just getting into tshirts but these car decals look very interesting

My question is - if the person wants to change the decal after a while are they easy to get off? especially without ruining the paintwork? Don't want someone coming after me!


----------



## Leg cramps

it will come off if you take a heat gun to it


----------



## Boomerbabe

But most likely, the decal will not be reusable.


----------



## sjidohair

calynd said:


> Hello - I hope you don't mind me butting in but can I ask a question. I am from the UK and new to rhinestones - just getting into tshirts but these car decals look very interesting
> 
> My question is - if the person wants to change the decal after a while are they easy to get off? especially without ruining the paintwork? Don't want someone coming after me!


Hi
Welcome and come on in, to the coversation,

I have found that i sell the decals, as temp,,,, 
once on do not expect them to come off in one piece, 
However, if they do,, which i have had, with the das material,, in colder weather,, it is a added bonus,, 

To get them to come off when you want to change them just put your fingernail under the material and lift up they will come off nicely but not untill you have broken that seal,, 

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## calynd

Thanks for your warm welcome and replies - I thought it might have been a silly question!

I didn't think about the decal being re-used - I was more worried about the paint coming off when removing the decal - I have heard this has happened when removing car vinyl (the type they use to put signs on cars and for wrapping the cars - sorry not sure if it has the same name in the US) - maybe the adhesive on these vinyls are stronger

Thanks again everyone - I have lurked for a while but must say I really enjoy this forum especially the rhinestone part!


----------



## sjidohair

calynd said:


> Thanks for your warm welcome and replies - I thought it might have been a silly question!
> 
> I didn't think about the decal being re-used - I was more worried about the paint coming off when removing the decal - I have heard this has happened when removing car vinyl (the type they use to put signs on cars and for wrapping the cars - sorry not sure if it has the same name in the US) - maybe the adhesive on these vinyls are stronger
> 
> Thanks again everyone - I have lurked for a while but must say I really enjoy this forum especially the rhinestone part!


I also only suggest putting these on windows,, because of the paint issue at this time,,


----------



## miamirhinestone

I just made this up for my back window advertising What serious Pain in the A$$ this was to install


----------



## discoqueen

I bet it will be totally worth it though! it looks amazing!!!


----------



## diana13t

Alex, that looks sweet!!!!
Di


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

awesome Alex, get ready to be busy busy busy!


----------



## vgary

miamirhinestone said:


> I just made this up for my back window advertising What serious Pain in the A$$ this was to install


Swwweeettt! 

Why was it a pain?


----------



## miamirhinestone

Thanks I really appreciate your coments


----------



## vgary

Finally got some Tiger stuff done. I decided to do the words only on the front and the paw only on the back yoke. I think the girls are gunna love this one.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Vida those look amazing and I'm sure they are going to absolutely love them. Great job!!!!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Alex, your phone will be ringing off the hook. It looks great. Be sure and have tons of business cards in your car for those that will be stopping you on the street


----------



## diana13t

Vida, those look terrific...very nice job!!! The colors look really good like that too.


----------



## sjidohair

miamirhinestone said:


> I just made this up for my back window advertising What serious Pain in the A$$ this was to install


 
Alex,,, that is amaazingly awesome,,,, 
you rock,,,,,, YOu did a great job,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> Finally got some Tiger stuff done. I decided to do the words only on the front and the paw only on the back yoke. I think the girls are gunna love this one.


Vida,,,, 
Great Job,,,,,, they look great,,, 
Everyone is doing a amazing job,,,,,,,


----------



## allhamps

Alex that is great. I hope mine turns out as well, especially after I had the boys clean the truck inside and out


----------



## miamirhinestone

Great color combination


----------



## lizziemaxine

miamirhinestone said:


> I just made this up for my back window advertising What serious Pain in the A$$ this was to install


Alex, this is absolutely amazing. Great job. And, I'm sure it was a pain to install. This should bring you lots of business.


----------



## lizziemaxine

vgary said:


> Finally got some Tiger stuff done. I decided to do the words only on the front and the paw only on the back yoke. I think the girls are gunna love this one.


Vida, great job. These looks terrific.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Alex, those are great pictures!!! Curious though, how did you take the pictures and not get your reflection in it?????

Kathy


----------



## dan-ann

I wondered that also. Great designs but even greater pictures with no reflection


----------



## SewMuchMore

Also Alex, are those just rhinestones?? Can't tell if maybe the Miami part is maybe something else. They look a lot bigger than ss10! Also you might want to pick up one of those plastic business card holders that apply to the outside of your vehicle, that way people can see your car parked and pick up your business card.

Kathy


----------



## miamirhinestone

If you look carefully under the Pirate sticker you can see me

I used AB ss 20 stones for Miami and clear ss 16 for the rhinestone.com


----------



## discoqueen

Alex, I'm just curious..... did you make a template for that? Or did you handset all those?


----------



## miamirhinestone

Both actually I have a Mini Motif maker not a vinyl cutter it makes me the same style template but no brushing of stones needed or weeding


----------



## vgary

miamirhinestone said:


> Both actually I have a Mini Motif maker not a vinyl cutter it makes me the same style template but no brushing of stones needed or weeding


Huh? How does this work? Same style template but no brushing or weeding?


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> Huh? How does this work? Same style template but no brushing or weeding?


 
go to Alex webisite he has some videos on there, of how it works, it looks pretty slick,,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Vida that is awesome! I love it


----------



## vgary

sjidohair said:


> go to Alex webisite he has some videos on there, of how it works, it looks pretty slick,,


Ohhhh...an engraver. I've seen these at the tradeshows, pretty neat.

I think I like the cutter better though because of the versatility of being able to cut vinyl decals and lettering too. Oh, and if I can ever get it working, the contour cutting will be a big help with heat transfers.

Anyone embellishing their own heat transfer designs with rhinestones too? I've sublimated and heat transfered some of my own designs with some pretty awesome results.I was thinking that I might be able to produce more than just one-off with this process by making templates for the rhinestone placement on the finished items.


----------



## discoqueen

vida, 
I've done heat transfer plus handset rhinestones. Love the look, not thrilled with handsetting stones though. 
If these particular designs take off, I might consider making templates for them.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Vida, what font is that you used?


----------



## vgary

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Vida, what font is that you used?


On the "Tigers"? It's College Black with an arched envelope.


----------



## vgary

discoqueen said:


> vida,
> I've done heat transfer plus handset rhinestones. Love the look, not thrilled with handsetting stones though.
> If these particular designs take off, I might consider making templates for them.


Oooo, these are NICE and are perfect for stones. Don't you think we could set up a template for things like this too? Just drop your design, make the circles where you want and cut?


----------



## sjidohair

you can for sure do a template for those,,


----------



## discoqueen

vgary said:


> Oooo, these are NICE and are perfect for stones. Don't you think we could set up a template for things like this too? Just drop your design, make the circles where you want and cut?


Oh I certainly think that would work, and I have some other designs in mind that I plan on doing exactly that with!

Here's a pic of the whole shirt I previously posted. As you can see, it would take two different templates, since there are two separate areas with heat pressed vinyl. But like I said, if this design should take off, I'll make a template for the stones. Handsetting these took a while even though there aren't that many on there.


----------



## vgary

Did you do the design with screen printing or heat transfer? Or maybe DTG?


----------



## discoqueen

I'm using heat transfer vinyl. I would like to get into screen printing at some point, but I don't have the time or the patience right now - plus, the vinyl allows me to do one-offs quicker and cheaper. 
Problem is, I have so many ideas, I wonder if I'll ever get them all produced. LOL


----------



## Leg cramps

That shirt looks great disco,now add a lil blingaling to it and wow it will really be sharp!


----------



## sjidohair

discoqueen said:


> Oh I certainly think that would work, and I have some other designs in mind that I plan on doing exactly that with!
> 
> Here's a pic of the whole shirt I previously posted. As you can see, it would take two different templates, since there are two separate areas with heat pressed vinyl. But like I said, if this design should take off, I'll make a template for the stones. Handsetting these took a while even though there aren't that many on there.


Great looking shirt,, 
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## discoqueen

Leg cramps said:


> That shirt looks great disco,now add a lil blingaling to it and wow it will really be sharp!


It has about 3 dozen hand set stones on it already, and I didn't want to overdo it. I love the design though, so I'll definitely be making another one for me - maybe I'll add more bling to that one!


----------



## jnpgram

I have been reading the board and love all the tips, etc. I have trouble getting the transfer tape to peel off of the decal material. I am using silicone transfer tape -- is that what everybody else is using? Here's a copy of a car decal I designed. This one came out okay, but it is "hit and miss" for me.


----------



## miamirhinestone

discoqueen said:


> It has about 3 dozen hand set stones on it already, and I didn't want to overdo it. I love the design though, so I'll definitely be making another one for me - maybe I'll add more bling to that one!


 
I am having the same issues when I do skinny single lines but on filled in parts it works great I am also using the silicone paper any other suggestions???


----------



## SickPuppy

I am using the Roland GX24

Can the decal be trimed with a cutter or just by hand. It looks like the stones would create a problem with the cutter.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That is what I want to do is stones for shirts.


----------



## DTFuqua

SickPuppy said:


> I am using the Roland GX24
> 
> Can the decal be trimed with a cutter or just by hand. It looks like the stones would create a problem with the cutter.


 What you do is cut and weed the vinyl before you apply the rhinestones and then you have it done nice


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> What you do is cut and weed the vinyl before you apply the rhinestones and then you have it done nice


But can you contour cut a vehicle decal is the question?


----------



## sjidohair

jnpgram said:


> I have been reading the board and love all the tips, etc. I have trouble getting the transfer tape to peel off of the decal material. I am using silicone transfer tape -- is that what everybody else is using? Here's a copy of a car decal I designed. This one came out okay, but it is "hit and miss" for me.


Tricia,, 
I peel the top transfer tape off while just cool,, 
then after it is cool,, like 5 min later reapply it, or with a new sheet.

then i peel the back from the backer paper,,, 
then reapply it,, now you have broken your seals,, 

when you apply it on the window,
peel the back off, and leave the front on,, 
apply it to the window like a transfer, again watch the decal material so if it sticks to the transfer tape. you can undo the seal,, 
apply. 

when it is on the window, after pressing out the air,, 
go ahead and pull the clear transfer tape off.


----------



## sjidohair

SickPuppy said:


> I am using the Roland GX24
> 
> Can the decal be trimed with a cutter or just by hand. It looks like the stones would create a problem with the cutter.


sick 
We cut the outline of decal material, from das, or whatever you are using, (if you do not cut with the cutter, you will want to hand trim, after you press.
with out cutters first,, then apply the rhinestone transfer to the decal material, then heat press,,


----------



## sjidohair

SickPuppy said:


> But can you contour cut a vehicle decal is the question?


See the post above, 

I have not tried to contour cut after the stones have been applied,, and heat pressing has been done, 
If you try it,, let us know.


----------



## vgary

The decal material is cut BEFORE adding the rhinestones attached to the hot fix/transfer tape. The rhinestones are laid on the decal material then heated to adhere the stones.


----------



## SickPuppy

vgary said:


> The decal material is cut BEFORE adding the rhinestones attached to the hot fix/transfer tape. The rhinestones are laid on the decal material then heated to adhere the stones.


How much overlap do you allow when cutting the decal material


----------



## MDsUnique

SickPuppy said:


> How much overlap do you allow when cutting the decal material


 I don't know what software you are using bu this video by CyberSultan - Scott of RhinestoneDesignz - explains how he does it in Funtime software. Hope it helps.
YouTube - Rhinestone Decal Designs


----------



## DTFuqua

SickPuppy said:


> How much overlap do you allow when cutting the decal material


 That may take some experimenting. I wouldn't start with anything less tham .5mm and that may be to little. You can tell I haven't done one yet. I just don't have the time to dedicate at any given time to see it through right now but I did buy one of Mats "dollar downloads" (gotta see if he's put up another one yet) and it looked to be pretty close.


----------



## vgary

SickPuppy said:


> How much overlap do you allow when cutting the decal material


I'm at work right now, so I'm not sure. I'm using the Smart Cut Pro from DAS. In that program you do an Outline with a couple of extra steps and whammy, there it is, the decal offset from the design, I'm thinking 3mm. But 5 would definately be a good starting place with any program I would think.


----------



## Leg cramps

Hiya i have been contouring my decal material at 1.5 mm.


----------



## allhamps

jnpgram said:


> I have been reading the board and love all the tips, etc. I have trouble getting the transfer tape to peel off of the decal material. I am using silicone transfer tape -- is that what everybody else is using? Here's a copy of a car decal I designed. This one came out okay, but it is "hit and miss" for me.


I have had a HORRIBLE experience with the silicon tape, and just for good measure, I have used silicon tape from at least two different sources. I DON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM WITH MY ACRYLIC TAPE. Maybe because the acrylic tape is thinner, and it doesn't seem to "melt" into the decal material as much, or maybe because it heats quicker with the thinner acrylic tape. I really don't know why, but the acrylic tape works like a charm


----------



## allhamps

I haven't been able to get the DAS instructions to work for doing the outline, and I just haven't had the time to watch the videos that have been recommended, so I'm just trimming my decals with scissors or an exacto knife after pressing. So far so good, but I will make time to do it via the cutter.


----------



## SickPuppy

Ok, I am going to jump into this and go all out.

I already have a Roland GX 24 cutter, can someone provide a good site to get me started. I will need software compatible with my cutter and everything else for Rhinestone transfers. I want to do both shirts and vehicle decals.


----------



## allhamps

I would PM Matt. I'm sure he has all the raw materials you need to get started, and he may have an answer for you for the software that is compatible with your cutter. That way, you can get everything in one place, get started, and then have time later to do shopping around if you choose.


----------



## discoqueen

allhamps said:


> I would PM Matt. I'm sure he has all the raw materials you need to get started, and he may have an answer for you for the software that is compatible with your cutter. That way, you can get everything in one place, get started, and then have time later to do shopping around if you choose.


He has everything you'd need to get started - except the decal material.  I emailed him yesterday about it since I didn't see it on the website anymore. Not sure if he'll be replacing it with another kind or not..... 

But there is a starter kit listed on his site that would get you going!

ETA: HAD a starter kit.... you should PM him.


----------



## tla1217

He has everything you'd need to get started - except the decal material.[/QUOTE]  

Oh no! Was just about to order more from Matt. Anyone know the next best place to get it? Maybe he won't be out of it for long..


----------



## ashamutt

tla1217 said:


> He has everything you'd need to get started - except the decal material. ..





discoqueen said:


> Oh no! Was just about to order more from Matt. Anyone know the next best place to get it? Maybe he won't be out of it for long..


 
You can get the XPEL from, well...XPEL.

Also...

ccourtenay sells it. 
www.decalsandbling.com

Scott - rhinestonedesignz.com - MAY sell it soon...I need to call him and find out. (will update soon after call)
*Update: I just spoke to Scott and he DOES sell the XPEL rhinestone decal material! *

MANY more will be carrying it soon. stay tuned


----------



## tla1217

Thanks Mrs. Bacon! I have shopped around and found that Matt was the cheapest place. Thanks for the links, I'll check them out.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SickPuppy said:


> Ok, I am going to jump into this and go all out.
> 
> I already have a Roland GX 24 cutter, can someone provide a good site to get me started.


Hi Sick, This GX-24 is going to be tough to make your templates from but I am testing out some new template materials and I have a gx-24. I will test it on that as well for you to see how it works. You will want to double cut for sure, the only problem is the 24 does not have a overcut feature like some of the other plotters do. We bought a jaguar IV for just this reason to cut templates easy and use our gx-24 for all vinyl work now.


----------



## ashamutt

Update to earlier post about "*sellers of rhinestone decal material*".
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-22.html#post736182


----------



## lattemarie

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sick, This GX-24 is going to be tough to make your templates from but I am testing out some new template materials and I have a gx-24. I will test it on that as well for you to see how it works. You will want to double cut for sure, the only problem is the 24 does not have a overcut feature like some of the other plotters do. We bought a jaguar IV for just this reason to cut templates easy and use our gx-24 for all vinyl work now.


To add to Matt's info. about cutting templates with a GX-24, Imprintables Warehouse carries a 54 degree blade which is specifically for cutting rhinestone template material. I own a GX-24 and with this blade have been able to cut templates using the green template material from knkusa.com.


----------



## DTFuqua

ashamutt said:


> Update to earlier post about "*sellers of rhinestone decal material*".
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-22.html#post736182


Hey Mrs B. That link just opens the same post it is in, in another page.


----------



## SickPuppy

lattemarie said:


> To add to Matt's info. about cutting templates with a GX-24, Imprintables Warehouse carries a 54 degree blade which is specifically for cutting rhinestone template material. I own a GX-24 and with this blade have been able to cut templates using the green template material from knkusa.com.


Thanks lattemarie, what software are you using, I have downloaded a demo of the WinPCSign Pro but was wondering if I should use the Roland R Wear.


----------



## lattemarie

Hi Sick Puppy,

I've been using a macro for Corel written by somone here on tshirt forums, Luis Fortun, which ran $30, plus $6 shipping when I purchased it. If you are interested in learning more about it, you can contact him directly via email at [email protected].

I'm not too familiar with the other software and have only seen brief demos of R-Wear and DAS's software and chose to start out with something alot more simple for now. I also just downloaded the WinPCSign software and will be taking a closer look at it here shortly. I know others here have this software and recommend it, and it won't break the bank.


----------



## ashamutt

DTFuqua said:


> Hey Mrs B. That link just opens the same post it is in, in another page.


 
Hey Terry! 

Yes...it is a "permalink" and I used it to update one of my former posts. (the "update" is in red text) 


If I were to go in that same post and just simply "edit" it - which I usually do with less important info - then the people who have subscribed to this thread would not receive a "thread update" and would miss this info.
I made a mistake and gave out wrong info in the former post and I thought it important to correct it and make sure people received the correct info.

(_Plus, I already mentioned Scott's business and there was no need for me to mention it again. I did not want it to appear like I was promoting him, because I was not_.)
So, I just used a permalink too take the ones that have already "moved on" back to the _updated/corrected info_. 
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DTFuqua

Still confused Mrs B. A link that just links back to itself?


----------



## ashamutt

DTFuqua said:


> Still confused Mrs B. A link that just links back to itself?


LOL... I confuse myself sometimes!!! 

The permalink takes you to a post that I had made earlier in this thread. (a page back to be precise) with the "updated/corrected" info that was not in my post before. 
*I did not want to mention a certain business one again* and I needed to make a correction in that post because I made a mistake.
SO, I used a permalink to take people(who had already passed that page) back to the post to read the corrected info which is typed in red.

I have only done this once before concerning a mistake I had made(wrong info) and this was in the "rhinestone decals - materials & instructions" thread.
I had posted originally that my RS-Decal that I got from Matt was made with XPEL, but come to find out later it was not. It was a das-decal.
Since 1000's had already read my post about this and received the WRONG info, I thought it necessary to update in the main post where I made the mistake AND to then - by using a permalink - take people back there to read the update-corrected info. I did not want to post the update twice. (and I did not want to mention Matt's business once again)

Did I explain it better?
If not, call me and I will explain better as this is off topic and I also explain myself better when speaking. (I am a terrible writer!)


----------



## tla1217

I saw Vida's nice packaging for her cute turtle's but I'm wondering what others are doing? I have purchased different sizes of self seal bags but not sure if I should affix the decal with a sticky dot to a back piece of printed cardstock. Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Tell you the truth Terry. We just send all of our decals in an envelope with directions and fluid. We don't get crazy with that stuff. Save some money if you can. They throw the package away anyways. Store front businesses of course you need to make it look good. Hope this helps.


----------



## tla1217

That does help Matt, Thanks!


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> Tell you the truth Terry. We just send all of our decals in an envelope with directions and fluid. We don't get crazy with that stuff. Save some money if you can. They throw the package away anyways. Store front businesses of course you need to make it look good. Hope this helps.


 
Matt is right, if you are not wholesale-ing to a retailer, there probably is no need for really nice packaging. In my case, these items were wholesaled and put into a regular store.

On another topic, here's a new photo of a promo shirt I did last night to try and earn the business of a local pawn shop. I'm a bling kinda girl, so the more, the more varied, the better! I used topaz rhinestones for the "Gold" and I used brilliant silver foil heat transfer for the " n' Guns". I heat transfered the foil for 10 seconds, then laid the stone transfer down in place and heated the whole thing up for 20 more seconds. When everything cooled, I peeled the tapes and re-heated another 5 secs. I love it! Sorry the photo isn't too wonderful, I took it with my iPhone.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That is sweet Vida! Look at you your a pro now!!! All Multi-Dec'd and everything!


----------



## irish

That is AWESOME ! !


----------



## lizziemaxine

Vida, great work. I love it.


----------



## tla1217

Very nice Vida!


----------



## ccourtenay

Hi..I just put some decals on my car and hubby's for promotion and used regular glass cleaner (ie windex) sprayed very lightly on the back of the decal, patted it dry, left it for about an hour, then came back and used a microfiber cloth to firmly push the decal on the car. This would save money so you wouldn't need those bottles.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You go girl!


----------



## discoqueen

Cindy, did the Windex have ammonia in it? I read something just yesterday that window cleaner without ammonia was fine, but that ammonia breaks down the adhesive.

Please keep us updated on how yours holds up!


----------



## SickPuppy

I downloaded the demo for WinPCSign pro 

I was able to import some clip art, convert it to vector, and make it a Rhinestone design all in about 30 min.

I am working on a dragon design that will be vinyl with some rhinestones for texture.


----------



## tla1217

Hey Sick, Good work! Is it a difficult program to learn? I am considering getting the winpcsign.


----------



## BlingItOn

discoqueen said:


> Cindy, did the Windex have ammonia in it? I read something just yesterday that window cleaner without ammonia was fine, but that ammonia breaks down the adhesive.


I have also read the same thing somewhere. I believe I saw it on a website where sign vinyl is sold.


----------



## sjidohair

SickPuppy said:


> I downloaded the demo for WinPCSign pro
> 
> I was able to import some clip art, convert it to vector, and make it a Rhinestone design all in about 30 min.
> 
> I am working on a dragon design that will be vinyl with some rhinestones for texture.


That looks great,, I have the wnpcsign2010, and if I can help you with anything , let me know,, I love my program,, and having a free demo to play with helps alot,.


----------



## sjidohair

tla1217 said:


> Hey Sick, Good work! Is it a difficult program to learn? I am considering getting the winpcsign.


Terry, i dont have wnpcsignpro but i have the other one stated above,, 
The rhinestone part is very easy,, Do you work with eps files now?
That might be the hardest part,, but wnpcsign2010 also has a great vector tool and i think some of the other programs too...
download the demo
and play,,,,


----------



## SickPuppy

tla1217 said:


> Hey Sick, Good work! Is it a difficult program to learn? I am considering getting the winpcsign.


 
All I did was watch a few of the videos.

I don't have any rhinestone material yet so I can't say how well it cuts. The program comes with drivers for almost any type of cutter you can think of.

I don't know if it is a demo limitation, but there are only a few color stones to choose from.


----------



## SickPuppy

sjidohair said:


> That looks great,, I have the wnpcsign2010, and if I can help you with anything , let me know,, I love my program,, and having a free demo to play with helps alot,.


Does the full version offer more stone colors


----------



## sjidohair

sick count how many the demo has and i will go count mine now,,


----------



## SickPuppy

sjidohair said:


> sick count how many the demo has and i will go count mine now,,


It has 4 colors in round stones and then 3 different shapes, Star, Heart, and Diamond


----------



## sjidohair

i have 30, i think i counted,, and that has some shapes and some pearls as well, as AB and colors, 
Here I just did this to show you the stone simulation in this,


----------



## SickPuppy

sjidohair said:


> i have 30, i think i counted,, and that has some shapes and some pearls as well, as AB and colors,
> Here I just did this to show you the stone simulation in this,


Looks good, the Demo must have some limitations but I am still impressed. Easy to learn and easy to use. On top of that is has the drivers for the GX24


----------



## sjidohair

I agree sick,, i agree,,


----------



## SickPuppy

Roland just lost a sale by not having a Demo for their R-Wear Studio. I found WinPCSign Pro 2010 on ebay for $299


----------



## sjidohair

There are places cheaper,, i know 3 members on here that sell it,, cheaper.


----------



## ashamutt

Some places are even as "cost cutting" as 199.99!!
..and some even add a "bundle" to the deal! 

Google it: WinPCSign Pro 2010 
Google


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> Some places are even as "cost cutting" as 199.99!!
> ..and some even add a "bundle" to the deal!
> 
> Google it: WinPCSign Pro 2010
> Google


Just found it for $199 + $5.50 shipping, comes with 10,000 fonts and 60,000 logos


----------



## sjidohair

You will love the program.


----------



## Eview1

Could you give additional information? I am shopping for this vs ACS right now. I would like the demo to practice on, where do I get it? Thanks in advance


Found it all! You have made me a happy girl!!





ashamutt said:


> Some places are even as "cost cutting" as 199.99!!
> ..and some even add a "bundle" to the deal!
> 
> Google it: WinPCSign Pro 2010
> Google


----------



## tla1217

sjidohair said:


> Terry, i dont have wnpcsignpro but i have the other one stated above,,
> The rhinestone part is very easy,, Do you work with eps files now?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sandy Jo, I don't know anything about eps files so, I'll be starting from scratch. Going to download and play today.
Click to expand...


----------



## ccourtenay

BlingItOn said:


> I have also read the same thing somewhere. I believe I saw it on a website where sign vinyl is sold.



You know,, I'm not sure if it did or not..but you can buy the stuff without and that would work perfectly. You can call it "your secret formula"


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> sjidohair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sandy Jo, I don't know anything about eps files so, I'll be starting from scratch. Going to download and play today.
> 
> 
> 
> Terry, It's all easy to learn. If you ever have any questions everyone here is willing to help. Don't be shy. I learned everything I know from TSF, Youtube, and alot of "Damn guess that doesn't work" LOL The way I look at it, everything works until I prove myself wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## tla1217

Thanks Matt! I do mange to fumble through things. I did my web site by myself and I know it could use some work but I did at least get it up. 

I think I'm really in trouble though. I tried to download the demo but nothing happened. Am I supposed to click on open or save? OMG, need to get my son over here!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Order for a cheer team was last nights late nighter. Wasn't to bad 25 car decals and 10 Shirts completed in 3 1/2 hours. Fairly large 3 color design of 915 stones. The 3 color layering for every one slowed the process down. Need to talk them into a 2 color next time. Turned out great though. Everyone hit up your cheer teams in the area. They are a gold mine! They eat the bling up!!


----------



## tla1217

Those look great!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Those are really nice. Do you have a helper to do them that quickly?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> Those are really nice. Do you have a helper to do them that quickly?


No not this round. I just set up 3 big pans with each color. put a good 100-200 gross of stones in each pan to make it easier. Then go down the line and knock em out. Make 35 of the transfers, while doing that the decals material is cutting, weed that out quick which only takes a few minutes, then press away. Would have been much quicker if not a 3 layer design. Each transfer took about 5 min. I always time my jobs to keep a base of how long they take for future orders. This one was exactly 3:43 min. This one was east to time because I started at exactly 12 midnight and ended a 3:43 am.


----------



## SickPuppy

What decal material is everyone using the Xpel is expensive. Any luck with cheaper material.

I ordered my software last night, went with the WinPCSignPro 2010. I will order the 54 degree blade for my GX24, some rhinestones, and other material today.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I am struggling weeding the decal material, but then, stupid me, I have some small interior elements. Lesson learned.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomer, No worries. Just Double cut the decal material too. Works like a charm. I double cut all of my templates and decal material and makes the whole process easier. Just copy and paste it right on top of each other. I think you may have said you use Smart cut pro. Just copy and object replace over it is so. This will fix your issue. Give it a try and let me know.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I have been double cutting my templates, never thought to double cut the decal material too. I'll try that next time. Thanks. And I have my duplicate tool set to 0 offset and it duplicates directly on top, No copy and paste and realign.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Perfect. You are using smart cut right? I always just say copy paste because if I say that people get confused if they have another program. Should help you out though. Let me know.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Yes, using SmartCutPro


----------



## bob emb

*pm*

I did what you said and my xpel samples came today. I have both the value and the standard.
Could you give me heatpress temp, time and pressure. 
They also sent me to pieces of butcher type paper. I am assumeing these would be used if you do not have teflon sheets.

Appreciate the help.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Boomerbabe

Well, I tried copy,paste, align and duplicate on the outline and it closed my program. I just increased the downforce a smidge and that helped considerably. Duplicate worked fine on the circles though. Go figure.


----------



## Leg cramps

bob emb,
I think matt is 330 at 10 seconds.Im 330 for 15.the trick is to get a lil lip of decal material to melt on the edge of the rhinestone.try 10 seconds if you dont see this ring then increase your time.


----------



## sjidohair

but dont get bubbles,, that is to hight of heat and to much pressure,,


----------



## tla1217

Is anyone having issues with stretching the decal by accident when removing the transfer film after pressing? UGH!


----------



## vgary

No troubles stretching the decal, but I did have problems with the Cosmo Black stones. I had to heat the transfer 3 times at 330 for 10-15 sec with pretty stout pressure. They just did not want to stick. That color seems to be made a little differently, or maybe the just "bling" a little differently. No matter, they wouldn't stick when the rest (Siam Red and Citrine Yellow) stuck the first time round.


----------



## tla1217

Thanks Vida, I am using acrylic transfer paper. Maybe that's the problem. Glad you mentioned the black tones too. I am doing one of those tomorrow.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Terry, The acrylic paper is much easier than the silicon for us. Not as sticky.


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> No troubles stretching the decal, but I did have problems with the Cosmo Black stones. I had to heat the transfer 3 times at 330 for 10-15 sec with pretty stout pressure. They just did not want to stick. That color seems to be made a little differently, or maybe the just "bling" a little differently. No matter, they wouldn't stick when the rest (Siam Red and Citrine Yellow) stuck the first time round.


vida,, I would report that to the company you purchased the stones from,, it could be a bad batch of glue,, they will want to know for sure, and I am sure they will send you a new batch.
as the glue should be the same on all the stones,,, in chemical compound.
that just does not seem right,
Also check the back of the stones if you have any Stones left and see if they have a good amount of glue on each one..


----------



## SickPuppy

Has anyone tried to do a combination vinyl and rhinestone decal by cutting the vinyl then placing it on top of the decal material then pressing the rhinestones on. I have a dragon design that I have already converted for vinyl. It is a very detailed design. What I want to do is add the rhinestones as texture. 

I am going to try this as soon as my stones and decal material arrive. I will post a new pic when it is done.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Sick, You can do this but not the way you were saying. What you do is put the vinyl decal on the car first, then put the rhinestone decal over the top of it. You can't get the vinyl on the heat press at all and this will avoid that. I posted a picture of this done on the thread last week with a cheer logo. Take a look at it and let me know if this is what you are talking about.


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> I posted a picture of this done on the thread last week with a cheer logo. Take a look at it and let me know if this is what you are talking about.


Do you recall the thread number I can't seem to find it.

Also have you tried pressing T-Shirt vinyl onto the decal material


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Sick, Here is the image. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The decal has Sapphire, Jet black and Crystal stones on it. The black is hard to see in the image though.


----------



## discoqueen

Hey Matt, is the vinyl portion 3 color as well? Or is the "black" outline actually the window showing through?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The vinyl is a 3 color print cut decal produced with the Versacamm. We also do it with just regular vinyl behind it as well though.


----------



## discoqueen

Cool. Don't know why I didn't think of a printed decal.  
That looks really cool though!


----------



## SickPuppy

Sweet I will try it and post a pic.

The only thing I worry about is using the vinyl under the decal material causing air pockets or not allowing the decal material to lay flat on the vehicle surface.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That would be no issue. The vinyl decal will be fine. The rhinestone decal actually protects the vinyl decal covering it. It is a 2 part application. Apply the vinyl decal first, then apply the rhinestone decal over it.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well I finaly made a file that I will probably cut a template for. Nothing origonal but a first success story possibly for me. The colors aren't right but I just need the colors to be different for seperating and cutting the template in different colors. The "M" I did in Funtime but the ball I did in Corel Draw and I placed each circle/stome by hand. Took a while but, as a template, I can justify the time (4 hours) more easily than doing hand placement for a one off T-shirt like the ones I did for Cathy.
Darn thing is kinda big, 4.5X11?", and no stone count right now.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

This is a good start Terry. I will get faster. You will be doing that design in 15-20 min before you know it. That is pretty big. IF you 3mm stones I bet your looking at about 1,200 or so. Let me know when you get count. Great job though.


----------



## DTFuqua

Yea, I think its too big. Stone count is 1568 or there abouts. And I do figure out shortcuts while I'm working and even after when I'm just thinking about them. Biggest thing I decided was to do the contours till they get too small to place stones on and have it look right and then just do the small areas by hand. I'll have to learn to make different "spaces" in a design into seperate "shapes" and then bring them back together so I can seperate the colors that way. I'm best working in Corel Drae with Luis's macro for shapes but I figure the funtime pays for itself by just doing the letters and/or numbers. Thanks for all the help and ideas so far and thats my tip for now. I hope it will help someone out.
Terry


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Terry, Another Hint for you. If you turn the ball 90 deg. and change around your placement a little you can do custom numbers in the design in stones. Very popular and you can charge an extra $5. Just a hint to think about next time when you start creating.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

New test on Decal material. I had to try and print directly onto the decal material with the Vesacamm to see if I could avoid a step in the full color rhinestone Mulit-Dec decals. Printed on it perfect, but not a long term use. I was able to rub hard onto the corner and scratch with a fingernail and get the eco-sol ink off. You can see it on the bottom of the left M. However still worked perfect when color decal applied separate and stones decal on top. Here was the outcome of the test. Thought it would be cool to have a custom team name and player number under. Still could look very cool with the decal separate though.


----------



## vgary

I like it Matt - Nifty idea to try!

Here are a couple of my finished ones. I am moving as slow as walking thru sand. I was hoping to have a lot more designs but we have been sooooo busy. And my embroidery customers are loading me up too so I'm having to squeeze in the designing, cutting and brushing whenever I get a minute. 

The basketball MOM is on a black tank. The screamin' Cardinal (for our local HS) is on decal material adhered to my car.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Vida... those look great!!! nice work.


----------



## DTFuqua

I have had a failure wit saving my file. will have to re-do AGAIN but thanks for the rotation idea.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Vida, Those are great. Keep up the good work! Creating these thing is addicting! I am in the process of vectorizing my logos for both websites so I can make some full color rhinestone decals for the car for advertising. I am going to print with the versacamm onto a car magnet material then apply the large rhinestone decal over top of it to add the bling! I think this is going to be very cool and will draw much attention to the cars. Even better it can be taken on and off daily with the magnet.


----------



## tla1217

Would love to see that when it's finished!


----------



## tla1217

Very nice Vida!


----------



## sjidohair

Beautiful vida,, 
MMM
Sandy jo


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

those are nice Vida,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hey Terry, that looks good and you used funtime for you M's. Do you like funtime I think I am going to go ahead and get it. Right now I have to crawl before I can walk. Do you like it all right?


----------



## DTFuqua

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Hey Terry, that looks good and you used funtime for you M's. Do you like funtime I think I am going to go ahead and get it. Right now I have to crawl before I can walk. Do you like it all right?


I like Funtime fine. I especialy like that it does the lettering without me having to convert it to lines first and then do the node editing and then add the circles with FDO2P macro. As far as diong images, I have been working with Corel as my design software for many things for a couple of years and it works as good as the Funtime unless theres something I didn't get about it yet. I think someone that doesn't have a preferred design software already, the funtime may be plenty. Even though I use Corel Draw for all images and lettering for anything but rhinestones, I am glad I bought the Funtime just to save a lot of time on the lettering. And I re-did my baseball MOM but it still uses a lot of stones.


----------



## tla1217

I'm so happy to read this Terry! Your baseball mom looks great. My WinPCsign software should be here today and I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## apparelprincess

Hey ya'll!
Quick question...What blade is best for cutting templates? Im usinf a 45 now and it seems to "skip" or mis-shape some circles. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## allhamps

Use a 60 degree blade and make sure you adjust your offset so that you get nice round circles. I use a 0.6 offset on my Puma III. Also, if you have an over cut function, use that to so that you can make sure your circles cut all the way around. I typically use 0.2 overcut.


----------



## apparelprincess

thanks Slick! Im using a UScutter and I have no idea how to set the offset or overcut. Its brand new so Im still learning. Im creating my templates in corel then cutting through signblazer. Nothing fancy for now until I can afford a system. Thanks for the help


----------



## allhamps

I am going to take a guess and say that you may have access to these items through your cutting program SignBlazer. Look for these options when you send your project to the cutter. I am using SmartCut Pro, and when I send things to the cutter, I get a "cutter control" box where certain items can be set. Otherwise, see if your cutter has an LED panel where maybe you can set these items. I'm hoping someone who actually uses this cutting software and/or cutter can pitch in and give you specifics


----------



## sjidohair

you should be able to just import the eps into sign blazer and cut from there,,


----------



## rhinestonelady

Hi All, 
Please excuse me not being "with it". I stopped producing rhinestones about a year and a half ago because I had a baby with complications to tend to. Now, I am back (baby made it through!) and I want to make some rhinestone car decals! I read through the first 5 or 6 pages and can not figure out how on earth you guys are getting these onto the car window! What film are the rhinestones applied to? I tried to view a few of the instructional videos, but they are marked private or removed. My specific questions would be 'what sticks it to the window?', "can I do this with a Roland vinyl cutter my husband uses for signs?". Any help would be appreciated. I am sure these questions have been answered, but I am just not understanding. I am sooo out of the loop and ready to roll!


----------



## ashamutt

rhinestonelady said:


> Hi All,
> Please excuse me not being "with it". I stopped producing rhinestones about a year and a half ago because I had a baby with complications to tend to. Now, I am back (baby made it through!) and I want to make some rhinestone car decals! I read through the first 5 or 6 pages and can not figure out how on earth you guys are getting these onto the car window! What film are the rhinestones applied to? I tried to view a few of the instructional videos, but they are marked private or removed. My specific questions would be 'what sticks it to the window?', "can I do this with a Roland vinyl cutter my husband uses for signs?". Any help would be appreciated. I am sure these questions have been answered, but I am just not understanding. I am sooo out of the loop and ready to roll!


 

The rhinestones are pressed into/onto a PPF film using a heatpress. 
(Paint Protection Film)

Matt at "thedecalworld" uses(and used to sell) the RS-decal material called XPEL.
(it is auto paint protection film)

Most others on here use it too.

You can get it directly from XPEL.
It costs anywhere from 2.88 - 6.95 per sqft. 
XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot
(VALUE version)

Or a few others on here sell it now - w/ more sellers on the way. 

Here is a thread you might want to read...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html

Here is a link to a couple of sellers concerning the RS-Decal material.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-22.html#post736182



CONGRATS on your new little one!


----------



## Leg cramps

rhinestonelady,
the decal material is actually a paint protective film made by xpel.yes you can use a roland to cut your templates.then brush your stones in the template and transfer from template to heat transfer tape.from there you can either apply to a shirt or apply to decal material both via heat press.


----------



## rhinestonelady

You guys are so kind! So, can the special xpel film be cut, too? So that I can just heat press, peel and apply? I am heading over to read the posts mentioned above. Thanks so much!


----------



## ashamutt

rhinestonelady said:


> You guys are so kind! So, can the special xpel film be cut, too? So that I can just heat press, peel and apply? I am heading over to read the posts mentioned above. Thanks so much!


 
Yes, you can cut the XPEL PPF with your cutter BEFORE pressing on the rhinestones and the cutter settings are given in a few posts.

You can also cut using scissors AFTER pressing the rhinestones onto the PPF.

A video was made by "rhinestonefetish" on exactly how to use the "scissor" method...but somehow it _mysteriously_ disappeared too...along with Matt's how to videos.

More “step-by-step how to make a RS-decal” videos are on the way from a few other people on here…..hopefully soon. (hint hint)


----------



## rhinestonelady

Thank you for your time. I am reading all of this like crazy. I am excited to try this. Let just ask a couple more questions before I drive you crazy. Can I just use funtime to import the circles onto my graphics and then cut them with the Roland Cutter? I, believe it or not, was hand placing and spacing. I have an 18 month old and have to do this when he is asleep. It needs to go quicker. I am trying to figure out how to make the car decals as cheap as possible and "buy up" as I go.


----------



## ashamutt

rhinestonelady said:


> ..... Let just ask a couple more questions before I drive you crazy. Can I just use funtime to import the circles onto my graphics and then cut them with the Roland Cutter?


Scott(cybercultan) would be a good one to ask.


----------



## CyberSultan

rhinestonelady said:


> Can I just use funtime to import the circles onto my graphics and then cut them with the Roland Cutter?


Correct me if I misunderstand your question. It sounds like you have a cutting software already for your Roland and you want to know if you can design in Funtime and then import that design into your cutting software. Is that correct? If so, Funtime can definitely be used in this way.  What file formats does your cutting software accept for imports?


----------



## rhinestonelady

Scott, 

We have a Cam-1...Roland. I am looking for compatible software that I can import my graphics into for stone placement. I have been doing it by hand, and I want to advance from that. I will have to ask what file formats.


----------



## CyberSultan

rhinestonelady said:


> Scott,
> 
> We have a Cam-1...Roland. I am looking for compatible software that I can import my graphics into for stone placement. I have been doing it by hand, and I want to advance from that. I will have to ask what file formats.


I see. In that case you could look into WinPCSIGN Pro 2010, if you want a software that is both compatible with your cutter and has the same rhinestone design features as Funtime.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Great job VIDA I am finally on the up and up just opened the new store front shop
Bling Bling time


----------



## sjidohair

Alex,, Congrats, It looks great,,,,,,, 
woohoooooooooooo


----------



## Boomerbabe

Way to go. It looks great! May you have tons of traffic and sales.


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Alex,, Congrats, It looks great,,,,,,,
> woohoooooooooooo


 
Hey Sandy-Jo,

I have a few questions for you if you don't mind. 

I do not want to make a double post so I will just post the thread link... you can answer over there.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-19.html#post739705

Thanks


----------



## mfatty500

miamirhinestone said:


> Great job VIDA I am finally on the up and up just opened the new store front shop
> Bling Bling time


That can't possibly be a workshop, no way, it's far to clean. (just kidding of course)! Good luck , loks good.


----------



## SickPuppy

Quick question can you get rhinestones in shapes. I need some star and heart shaped hot fix rhinestones.


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> Hey Sandy-Jo,
> 
> I have a few questions for you if you don't mind.
> 
> I do not want to make a double post so I will just post the thread link... you can answer over there.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-19.html#post739705
> 
> Thanks


 
I believe that your request to purchase a Rhinestone Decal from me, is against Forum rules,,
Therefore, I will not respond any further as I wish to be compliant to the Rules.


----------



## sjidohair

SickPuppy said:


> Quick question can you get rhinestones in shapes. I need some star and heart shaped hot fix rhinestones.


yes you can


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> I believe that your request to purchase a Rhinestone Decal from me, is against Forum rules,,
> Therefore, I will not respond any further as I wish to be compliant to the Rules.


 
Ok...nix the 3rd question then...sorry. 
...and I did not "request" to buy one from you...I said that I "could" if I wanted to. 
no question involved. 

Here are the other 2 questions that are perfectly in line w/ forum rules. (again, sorry)

*Sandy-Jo:*
I have also read that you use XPEL too. (on another forum)
So I have some questions for you.
1. How do you like it?
2. Where do you get it? (I know you said/wrote that you get yours *"* _from Xpel direct, and local body shops,,_ ...written on July 27, 2010, 08:57:58 AM *"*.( so I am wondering what kind of local body shops carry the XPEL? If they are a chain, maybe some are in my area?)


----------



## SickPuppy

Has anyone tried to use the nailheads on car decals. If so how do they hold up.


----------



## vgary

miamirhinestone said:


> Great job VIDA I am finally on the up and up just opened the new store front shop
> Bling Bling time


Wow! That is great, your own store!!


----------



## Leg cramps

Alex,Thanks for showing us your new store!Looks great ,you must be pumped!Good luck!Eric


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Terry I think I am going to go ahead and purchase funtime and up grade to coral draw later. I was going to purchase coral draw at the NNEP show I went to in Houston and the guy kept trying to sell me the whole package which was the software and three or four dvd and just starting out I know I did not need the whole package so I ended up with nothing I told my husband I will just buy off the enternet when I get ready.


----------



## DTFuqua

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks Terry I think I am going to go ahead and purchase funtime and up grade to coral draw later. I was going to purchase coral draw at the NNEP show I went to in Houston and the guy kept trying to sell me the whole package which was the software and three or four dvd and just starting out I know I did not need the whole package so I ended up with nothing I told my husband I will just buy off the enternet when I get ready.


Good for you. I bought one of the training DVDs that shows the corel draw program and it was good but I found everything it covered and more for free on the internet. There are also enough "how-tos" that come with the software to get you started and well on your way. I was fine with Corel Draw X3 till I found the centerline trace on the X4 version could make great lettering out of bitmap words for rhinestones so I'ld recomend you get the X4 version and don't get either the "OEM" or "student/teacher" versions. You'll need to get the "retaill" version which is still around $100 on the internet. the "non retail versions don't have the VBA run time tools that allows you to use all the marvilous plug-ins available to make things so much easier.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Terry, I will look into it. I knew I didn't need the whole set. I will definately look into getting the ones you suggested. I do have a few designs that I made free hand for the pee wee football league. I took a couple of free shirts to one of the team moms and she will be taking them to the parents today I sent a two page order form that will hold 20 orders per sheet. Say a prayer for me. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Terry, this version Corel Draw Graphics Suite X4 - Multi Language Version is on ebay for 99 dollars and it is in a black box is this the one? There are so many showing, I did see the student/teacher version and I know not to get it. I didn't see anything abou OEM.


----------



## American logoZ

I tried to read through all of this thread -- hope I didn't miss the answer to the questions I'm about to post. If I did miss them, I am very sorry!!

1. Which XPEL products are you having success with ... Stealth, Value, Standard, Premium, &/or Headlamp Protection Film? (Headlight film comes in colors .... cool!)

2. I own an auto parts store and already have a 3M connection -- but I haven't had luck with my supplier finding this specific 3M material. Can anyone share the 3M part number?

3. For those of you doing the testing, THANK YOU! What is your preferred decal material, and why?


----------



## American logoZ

TheDecalWorld said:


> Vida, Those are great. Keep up the good work! Creating these thing is addicting! I am in the process of vectorizing my logos for both websites so I can make some full color rhinestone decals for the car for advertising. I am going to print with the versacamm onto a car magnet material then apply the large rhinestone decal over top of it to add the bling! I think this is going to be very cool and will draw much attention to the cars. Even better it can be taken on and off daily with the magnet.


I am really looking forward to hearing that this works beautifully!


----------



## DTFuqua

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Terry, this version Corel Draw Graphics Suite X4 - Multi Language Version is on ebay for 99 dollars and it is in a black box is this the one? There are so many showing, I did see the student/teacher version and I know not to get it. I didn't see anything abou OEM.


 I can't tell from the information provided. What I did was call the seller and be sure and payed with paypal to have some extra protection if I was lied to. I bought mine through the "buy now" option so it wasn't any problem contacting the seller.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks that is what I will do, any time I purchase off ebay I all ways buy now.


----------



## Leg cramps

american logoz....

"1. Which XPEL products are you having success with ... Stealth, Value, Standard, Premium, &/or Headlamp Protection Film? (Headlight film comes in colors .... cool!)"

I am using the Xpel value.


----------



## allhamps

Congrats Alex, it looks great!! And YES, I am ALWAYS "STONED"


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Ok...nix the 3rd question then...sorry.
> ...and I did not "request" to buy one from you...I said that I "could" if I wanted to.
> no question involved.
> 
> Here are the other 2 questions that are perfectly in line w/ forum rules. (again, sorry)
> 
> *Sandy-Jo:*
> I have also read that you use XPEL too. (on another forum)
> So I have some questions for you.
> 1. How do you like it?
> 2. Where do you get it? (I know you said/wrote that you get yours *"* _from Xpel direct, and local body shops,,_ ...written on July 27, 2010, 08:57:58 AM *"*.( so I am wondering what kind of local body shops carry the XPEL? If they are a chain, maybe some are in my area?)


Yes... I would really like the answer to this, as well. In fact, I'm sure quite a few members here would like to know if there's a specific place they could stop by in their area, to avoid having to call a bunch of places. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eview1

Hello Sandy and everyone,

Go to the expel site, look for the Dealer tab at the top of the page, mouse over it and choose Dealer Program. Look on the left side of the page you will se Locate an Xpel Dealer. Type in your zip code and you will get a list of licensed dealers in that zipcode unless in Canada there is a different link for those of you up there. I hope this will help you all. I found two and one that sells 3m already. making designs and just waiting for a press.. I hope you all will keep the great info flowing.

Evie


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Does anyone make stripes that go on vehicles? My vehicle is in the shop due to it being in an accident and Regency has went out of business and the body shop is looking for someone to make the stripes.


----------



## irish

I thought at one time the Rhinestone Guy made stripes for cars. You might give him a call.


----------



## crcrhinestones

sorry if this has already been answered if so i have overlooked it. i am very interested in getting into rhinestone decals...i already have a cutter, rhinestone software and a heat press...what else do i need?
I have hot fix rhinestone is this the type of rhinestone yall are using then heat pressing to a decal material? If so where do I get this decal material and what is this solution I see some talking about to apply the decal?


----------



## sunnydayz

Here is the site for xpel XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot, they are the ones that selll the paint protective film which alot of people are using. I am pretty sure if you buy in bulk with a resale license that it is much cheaper than what is being shown here on their pricing as there is info on becoming a dealer. 

There is also a dealer search tap, where you put in your zip code and it will give a list of people in your area that sell it. Hope this helps


----------



## cmaine

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Terry, this version Corel Draw Graphics Suite X4 - Multi Language Version is on ebay for 99 dollars and it is in a black box is this the one? There are so many showing, I did see the student/teacher version and I know not to get it. I didn't see anything abou OEM.



So, is this version just $99 on ebay because there is a X5 version now?


----------



## DTFuqua

cmaine said:


> So, is this version just $99 on ebay because there is a X5 version now?


 It's a good chance thats so.


----------



## cmaine

DTFuqua said:


> It's a good chance thats so.


ok, thanks


----------



## DTFuqua

OK,now I have one that is probably like none other. 
The yellow would be claer rhinestones and white background vinyl. It should be made with the rhinestones over the layered vinyl.


----------



## Leg cramps

looks great.I think that more and more people will start doing decals,but I think the ones who can be creative and come up with sweet designs like that will be the succesfull ones for sure.definately set yourself apart from the sameo sameo mom designs!like your thinking keep up the good work.You might not have to use vinyl under it,might be sweet just the same!either way will look good.mabey you can do one with and one without!id love to see both ways!


----------



## SickPuppy

My dragon combo vinyl rhinestone.

I am working on the same dragon as an all rhinestone design


----------



## SickPuppy

A different type of football mom not the sameo sameo but still MOM


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Wow, Come back from vacation and everyone is taking it to a new level. I like it! Decal designs are looking sweet. I am going to have to step up my game. To dang busy right now to play with designs though. Sucks, but it is a good thing. Make sure you all get into the leagues for fundraisers and custom league logos in stones. Football/Cheer Season is the best by far. That is where it is for us. Got 3 fundraiser back in the last 2 days. Total of 76 Rhinestone shirts, 47 Rhinestone Decals, and 265 Vinyl Decals. Helping the local youth leagues and making some money in the process.


----------



## DTFuqua

Ok. Heres the two of them so tell me what to change. I think the easiest way might be to just load all the blue in a single template for that area and then hand pick out the ones where the clears go for the stars and replace them with clears. O do you think I should make the larger clears template carry the ones in the blue field and remove the "stars" (clears) from the blue area?


----------



## sjidohair

Terry,,, 

what a great job,, you have come so far,,,,,,, this looks awesome,,,,,,


----------



## SickPuppy

I have developed a process for creating the Decals in WinPCSign Pro I will make a demo vedio and post it when I get time.

All of the designs I create will be available for download all free of charge.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Terry
One question I would ask myself is if I have an order for 100 or more of these decals would I want to be picking out and replacing the clear "stars" in the blue field for each one? Just a thought.


----------



## ArferMo

Anyone know of another source of Xpel Value in the UK or another product in the UK for clear window sticker material for rhinestones as Paintshield who are the UK agent for Xpel are charging 23.40USD per square foot plus shipping. I told them what to do with it and hung up the robbing [email protected][email protected]£&$.

Or is there some kind forum member in the USA that would post me a couple of feet, I could pay by PayPal.

Regards Arf


----------



## tla1217

SickPuppy said:


> I have developed a process for creating the Decals in WinPCSign Pro I will make a demo vedio and post it when I get time.
> 
> All of the designs I create will be available for download all free of charge.


I can't wait to see your video! I have become somewhat of a video junkie since purchasing my WinPCSIGN 2010 software. Just ask Sandy Jo. I have learned so much. Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## SickPuppy

I am trying to use Demo Creator to make the movie but I keep getting errors. I will keep working on it.


----------



## sjidohair

Well I am with you,, it is the funniest way to learn,,, 
I love making the videos, for support,, so many can learn at once,,,,
MMM


----------



## SickPuppy

ArferMo said:


> Anyone know of another source of Xpel Value in the UK or another product in the UK for clear window sticker material for rhinestones as Paintshield who are the UK agent for Xpel are charging 23.40USD per square foot plus shipping. I told them what to do with it and hung up the robbing [email protected][email protected]£&$.
> 
> Or is there some kind forum member in the USA that would post me a couple of feet, I could pay by PayPal.
> 
> Regards Arf


I can help you. I will see what the postage is to the UK send me your address in a PM


----------



## tla1217

SickPuppy said:


> I am trying to use Demo Creator to make the movie but I keep getting errors. I will keep working on it.


Sandy Jo made a how to make video's demo on the WinPC site. I haven't checked it out yet but maybe that will help.


----------



## DTFuqua

SickPuppy said:


> I have developed a process for creating the Decals in WinPCSign Pro I will make a demo vedio and post it when I get time.
> quote]
> 
> I probably should get to know my Funtime/winpcsign better. Even though I can do pretty much what I want with Corel Draw, I could be missing out on a lot less work, just because I have something that works "good enough". I recon that while I just sit here watching Cathy, I could watch some vides. Looking forward to your's to watch with the rest.


----------



## DTFuqua

Boomerbabe said:


> Terry
> One question I would ask myself is if I have an order for 100 or more of these decals would I want to be picking out and replacing the clear "stars" in the blue field for each one? Just a thought.


Thanks for the thought. Your right of course. I was only thinking small time which it makes sence to make the templates carry the correct color stone for every spot on the decal even for a very short run. It save work and doesn't cost a penny more. They can even be helpfull as alignment guides if I'm carefull.


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> SickPuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have developed a process for creating the Decals in WinPCSign Pro I will make a demo vedio and post it when I get time.
> quote]
> 
> I probably should get to know my Funtime/winpcsign better. Even though I can do pretty much what I want with Corel Draw, I could be missing out on a lot less work, just because I have something that works "good enough". I recon that while I just sit here watching Cathy, I could watch some vides. Looking forward to your's to watch with the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the feature I have found very useful in WinPCSign is the ability to separate the design into colors and send just that color to the cutter. That way you can create different templates based on the color stone.
Click to expand...


----------



## DTFuqua

SickPuppy said:


> DTFuqua said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the feature I have found very useful in WinPCSign is the ability to separate the design into colors and send just that color to the cutter. That way you can create different templates based on the color stone.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used Funtime to cut with or do any designing with besides making a few rhinestone letters. The cutting plug-in for Corel Draw has that ability too.  I will also just seperate the colors by grouping them together by the color and then let the cutter cut all at one time. That tongue template took over half a hour to cut the first set for the vinyl & rhinestone versions.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

These are our new multi decoration designs that are huge sellers at our events. This way the cheerleader or image under the stones still shows up great and has the nice outline and color. This is with Pink vinyl and Crystal AB 3mm stones.


----------



## tla1217

Can you please tell me what type of vinyl that is? I just got a new cutter and need to know what type of vinyl to use for decals and what type for shirts. Thanks!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Terry, We use the intermediate Avery Vinyl for the car decals and have always like the Eco-Film for the shirts.


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> These are our new multi decoration designs that are huge sellers at our events. This way the cheerleader or image under the stones still shows up great and has the nice outline and color. This is with Pink vinyl and Crystal AB 3mm stones.
> [/IMG]


SPECTACULAR, Matt!!! Thanks so much for sharing and congrats on your 800th decal!


----------



## Andy the Logo

I might have missed this but what is the material used as transfer film to hold the decal together and apply it to the window?

cheers
Andy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

HI Andy, For most of our designs we do not use any transfer paper to apply to widows. We just treat it as a sticker. Peel off and apply.


----------



## MARLA

Hey Matt so the rhinestone decal adheres well to the vinyl decal?I see that the rhinestone decal is larger and kind of seels in the vinyl decal, would you trust it if you needed to have the vinyl decal larger for some reason?Looks great and thanks for all the info. you've shared.

Marla


----------



## TheDecalWorld

They are 2 separate applications. The vinyl decal is applied first and then the rhinestone decal is just applied over the vinyl on the window. We have a sample video of the application process on our youth channel. Hope this helps.


----------



## SickPuppy

MARLA said:


> Hey Matt so the rhinestone decal adheres well to the vinyl decal?I see that the rhinestone decal is larger and kind of seels in the vinyl decal, would you trust it if you needed to have the vinyl decal larger for some reason?Looks great and thanks for all the info. you've shared.
> 
> Marla


Marla I have been testing several ways to apply the vinyl and the decal. The decal will adhere to the vinyl. 

I wanted to simplify the application for the do it yourself kits. You can place the decal over the weeded vinyl, when the customer lifts off the decal to apply it to the window it will lift the vinyl off of the carrier sheet. That allows the customer to apply it in one application. 

I lay the vinyl on a table and spray it with windex. Then lay the rhinestone decal on top and work out the air bubbles. The vinyl carrier sheet becomes the carrier for the decal and vinyl.

If I am doing the application for the customer I use the 2 part process that Matt developed and apply the vinyl to the window first then put the rhinestone decal on top of it.

If you have a vinyl design where the interior has been weeded and you want to fill the voids with rhinestones I think it looks better to put the vinyl on top of the decal material. I hit it with a quick shot of Windex that allows me to reposition the vinyl to get it lined up with the rhinestones.

One more thing, if the customer gets carried away with the application fluid it is much easier to get decal material to adhere to the window than the vinyl. A one step application process is what most do it yourself customers will need.


----------



## diana13t

If you have a vinyl design where the interior has been weeded and you want to fill the voids with rhinestones I think it looks better to put the vinyl on top of the decal material.[/QUOTE]

How to you put the vinyl on top of the decal material? Are you using heat press vinyl?

Thanks!


----------



## SickPuppy

diana13t said:


> How to you put the vinyl on top of the decal material? Are you using heat press vinyl?
> 
> Thanks!


YOU CANNOT HEAT PRESS vehicle vinyl, trust me I tried and it just made a mess.

A top application only works when the Interior of the design is weeded and you want to fill the voids with rhinestones.

Press the rhinestones onto the decal material first and allow it to cool, I like to pop them in the freezer for 1 or 2 min, remove the transfer tape, then take a sheet of clear transfer tape and pick up the vinyl. Use an app fluid of your choice and spray it on the back side of the vinyl. Just like doing a wet application of vinyl to glass. Because of the rhinestones you have to work out the air bubbles with your finger don't try to use a squeegee.

If your vinyl design is a solid you have to apply it to the sticky side of the decal. Again press the rhinestones onto the decal material. Cut and weed your vinyl, then remove the decal from the carrier sheet. Spray the back of the decal with app fluid and place it on top of the vinyl design. Allow the app fluid to evaporate and you can then remove the decal and it will pull up the vinyl just like transfer tape.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, Created another quick video for our website and figured I would post it to show how we are creating our transfers with the templates in a few minutes. This is just the brushing and tape process. You can see how easy it is to create up to 60 transfers of 388 stones on 1 hour or 50-60 2 color layered designs with 603 rhinestones in about 2 hours by YOURSELF. Then it is just press to a shirt or decal and your done. 

Enjoy:

YouTube - Speed Brushing (How to make Rhinestone transfers in 1-2 minutes with TRW Templates)


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> OK, Created another quick video for our website and figured I would post it to show how we are creating our transfers with the templates in a few minutes. This is just the brushing and tape process. You can see how easy it is to create up to 60 transfers of 388 stones on 1 hour or 50-60 2 color layered designs with 603 rhinestones in about 2 hours by YOURSELF. Then it is just press to a shirt or decal and your done.
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> YouTube - Speed Brushing (How to make Rhinestone transfers in 1-2 minutes with TRW Templates)


 

Awesome video Matt, thanks so much. 
I see that making 2 templates of the same design makes things go a lot faster!

I do believe that I am going to like the foam board better than my current ultra thick chip board.

Question:
Do you use Acrylic or Silicon hot fix tape?

(I know that you purchased it from ShineArt, but I cannot remember which kind you bought.)


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We use both, but mostly the acrylic tape. This is acrylic in the video.


----------



## miamirhinestone

For shipping do you use acrylic also??? I find that the stones move and get loose with acrylic


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We use silicon for shipping transfers to customers.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Thanks Matt for all your info


----------



## tla1217

Another great video, thanks Matt!


----------



## SickPuppy

I just ordered some blank license plates. I am going to attempt to press the rhinestones directly onto the license plate if that does not work I will use the Xpel to make a decal and stick that to the it. As the blank license plate is plastic I don't know how well it will hold up in the heat press or if the stones will adhere to it. I will post my results soon.


----------



## Serenity10

Hey Sick I saw that on a DAS Video and it looked like it was holding well. I think it was pressed to the actual license plate but I'm not sure.


April


----------



## tla1217

SickPuppy said:


> I just ordered some blank license plates. I am going to attempt to press the rhinestones directly onto the license plate if that does not work I will use the Xpel to make a decal and stick that to the it. As the blank license plate is plastic I don't know how well it will hold up in the heat press or if the stones will adhere to it. I will post my results soon.


 
That's great! I ordered some plastic plates too and can't wait to hear your results. I haven't had time to play with them just yet...


----------



## SickPuppy

Damn and I thought I was the first to come up with this idea. I got the idea from a cell phone cover that had rhinestones on it. I thought if they adhere to a plastic phone cover why not a plastic license plate.

I found a wholesale supplier at www.mycoplasticsonline.com
only $.99 each min order just $25.

You will need a tax ID number


----------



## tla1217

Also, Sign Supplies & Equipment has them - 25 for $15 for plastic and they have aluminum, zebra and a ton of different colors. Or you can get 5 for $3.45. That's what I got, just to test and see.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I know many people glue the stones on the L Plates. I have never tries to press the stones directly on the plate. I have made a few with the rhinestone decals placed on the plate and they have loved them. Let us know on the direct press. I know there are some that can take the heat as you have to press on the heat press to sublimate on the plates. Just not sure how the stones will hold up. By the way the decal material holds up great on bedroom walls! Starting to sell some for wall decor now to local customers.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Matt, I received my template in the mail today needed to fill three orders thought I was going to have to do them by hand, thanks to you I was finished much faster than hand placingthem. Went to deliver them and got another order for two more.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Matt, I received my template in the mail today needed to fill three orders thought I was going to have to do them by hand, thanks to you I was finished much faster than hand placingthem. Went to deliver them and got another order for two more.


That's awesome Ruby. Glad we could help. Congrats on your new orders as well!! That means your making some quality products which is the key. Keep it up!


----------



## Texsource Scott

If you are looking for a cutter, I recommend any of the Graphtec machines. They may be a little more expensive but they sure are worth it in the long run. They track great, cut smooth and precise and they are efficient.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts

Nice video. You must have a steady hand though. When I try to line up like that I mess up every couple transfers from poor aligment. Plus, I have the issue of static pulling the stones out of the template before I get the tape all the way down and that messes up everything. If you don't mind me asking what size do you cut your holes for ss10 to make such great templates. My stones get stuck quite often


----------



## Boomerbabe

Belle
Lightly spray Static Guard or Cling Free onto the non sticky side of the transfer paper or rub it with a dryer sheet and it will cut down on the static.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We never have any issue with static for some reason? Not sure why. We cut ours at 3.3mm for our stones.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Maybe the acrylic has less static than the silicone tape.


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> We never have any issue with static for some reason? Not sure why. We cut ours at 3.3mm for our stones.


 
Maybe because you are in HUMID Florida?
(I have never had a problem w/ this either)


----------



## Boomerbabe

But I'm in Florida and my transfer tape has static. Maybe my A/C is too efficient (yeah, right) and is drying out the air too much


----------



## vgary

I'm like a lightening rod here, sooooo much static and I am about as close to the lake as you can get so you would think there is enough humidity to tone it down, NOT! I'll be trying the dryer sheets tomorrow.

Hey Matt, I'm going to my first fund raising event tomorrow! Taking shirt samples for sizing, some blinged out shirts and a decal and plenty of order sheets. This one is for the elementary girls softball, however, every school in this particular county has the same colors and mascot...swwwweeeettt!! I'm sure there will be some Moms that have kids in several grades throughout the system so the word will spread!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Good for you, Vida and good luck.Hope you get tons of orders.


----------



## American logoZ

For those of you with Roland cutters ....
1. what offset settings do you use, and how do you set this on the GX24?
2. do you double cut? If so, do you double cut both the template and the decal? If so, do you just cut and paste the design, or is there a setting for this?

For those of you using Funtime ...
3. my understanding is that you can't cut from Funtime. Is that correct? Do you simply export as .esp?


Finally, for those of you using Corel ...
4. how do you create the cut line for the decal material? I'm missing a step. When I contour, I get a contour of every object, including every circle!

Thanks for the great thread!
julie


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> Hey Matt, I'm going to my first fund raising event tomorrow! Taking shirt samples for sizing, some blinged out shirts and a decal and plenty of order sheets. This one is for the elementary girls softball, however, every school in this particular county has the same colors and mascot...swwwweeeettt!! I'm sure there will be some Moms that have kids in several grades throughout the system so the word will spread!


Awesome Vida!! Good luck. Hope you get a ton of orders.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Vida, On the Jaguar to adjust the origin just do this. Get it set like you normally do, the push ON/OFF LINE button and use the arrows to move it to any spot you want. Once you have your spot push enter to set your new origin. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## tla1217

Has anyone tried cutting the xpel with a mh365 cutter from USCutter? What settings did you use? Also, if you cut Hartco 425, what settings did you use for that? Thanks!


----------



## ashamutt

Boomerbabe said:


> But I'm in Florida and my transfer tape has static. Maybe my A/C is too efficient (yeah, right) and is drying out the air too much


 
This is strange...the "static" thing.

Maybe another variable concerning this situation is "_what floor surface are you working on_?"

Sorry if I sound silly with this hypothesis, but maybe "carpeting" is what is partly causing this "static effect"?

I remember when I was a little girl, me and my friends would purposely slide across the carpeting just to create "static" so as to create a POP/shock effect when touching each other's arm. LOL
(And in the dark it was especially cool because you could actually SEE the electricity)

My office/workroom is tile & wood floors, so maybe that is why I do not ever experience the "static" effect concerning acrylic _Hot Fix Tape and Rhinestones_??? 
(just a guess)

(Plus, I have my air temp set to 78°)


----------



## Boomerbabe

Julie 
In Corel
Group your circles 
In 1st tab at top of contour dialog box set to outside, offset to desired amount. (I use .05) Steps 1
On next tab (Contour Color) Select a fill color different from the rhinestones. Hit apply
Under Arrange Break Contour group apart
In Object manager delete your group of circles
This will be your decal outline
Now if there are little "holes" within the contour
Select entire image
Under Arrange - Break curve apart
Then Weld
The contour object will now be one solid piece.

It is a little different in Smart Cut Pro
It will contour around each stone when you 1st apply. Stones should be close enough together that the contours around each stone touch. 

Let me know if this helps you or if I need to clarify anything


----------



## ccourtenay

SickPuppy said:


> I just ordered some blank license plates. I am going to attempt to press the rhinestones directly onto the license plate if that does not work I will use the Xpel to make a decal and stick that to the it. As the blank license plate is plastic I don't know how well it will hold up in the heat press or if the stones will adhere to it. I will post my results soon.



I've been there done that..the plastic ones looked and felt really cheap to me..I use the aluminum white or the black mirror.

The first one, I made my own zebra print and used fuschia stone (thanks slick) and then hot pink for the name..the second is plane with the same color stones around the design..I used xpel on both applications.


----------



## SandyMcC

Great job, Cindy!!!


----------



## veedub3

SickPuppy said:


> I just ordered some blank license plates. I am going to attempt to press the rhinestones directly onto the license plate if that does not work I will use the Xpel to make a decal and stick that to the it. As the blank license plate is plastic I don't know how well it will hold up in the heat press or if the stones will adhere to it. I will post my results soon.


I tried that and my outcome was less than perfect. I thought it worked and it looked great until I picked at a few of the stones and they came off rather easily. I have tried two different types of license plates but nothing is working so far. If you have any luck be sure to post it.

Katrina


----------



## tla1217

I agree Cindy, I think when I re-order, I will get the metal ones.


----------



## veedub3

Also I got the film that Matt sells but have yet to try it. How do this film hold up to washing. Like going through car washes. Anyone tried that yet?

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## ashamutt

veedub3 said:


> Also I got the film that Matt sells but have yet to try it. How do this film hold up to washing. Like going through car washes. Anyone tried that yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Katrina


 
Are you talking about the XPEL PPF?

Matt _used to sell_ it and that's when I bought some from him.

He still uses it to my knowledge and it has survived so far - over 800 RS-Decals and counting!
...so I am guessing it works great. 
Maybe he can ask some of his customers what type of car washes they go through and how many times per week they use them. (?)

I hope to be testing it soon through our "octopus" carwash. (this company has the super duper power washing system!)


----------



## SickPuppy

American logoZ said:


> For those of you with Roland cutters ....
> 1. what offset settings do you use, and how do you set this on the GX24?
> 2. do you double cut? If so, do you double cut both the template and the decal? If so, do you just cut and paste the design, or is there a setting for this?
> 
> For those of you using Funtime ...
> 3. my understanding is that you can't cut from Funtime. Is that correct? Do you simply export as .esp?
> 
> 
> Finally, for those of you using Corel ...
> 4. how do you create the cut line for the decal material? I'm missing a step. When I contour, I get a contour of every object, including every circle!
> 
> Thanks for the great thread!
> julie


For the Hartco 425 I use a GX24 with a 60 degree blade and a .5 offset with 210 grams of force. Adjust the blade depth to just a little more than the thickness of a credit card.

DO NOT DOUBLE CUT that will result in cutting all the way through the carrier sheet.

Adjusting the offset is done through the menu options.

I don't know if funtime will allow you to cut. I do know that WinPCsign pro 2010 will and it has the drivers for the GX24. I purchased it from a forum members website for $199.

If some of the circles do not weed when removing the template from the carrier just lay the template down with the sticky side up and use a piece of blue painters tape and pat it down lightly on the back. That will remove the unweeded circles.


----------



## veedub3

ashamutt said:


> Are you talking about the XPEL PPF?
> 
> Matt _used to_ sell it and that's when I bought some from him.
> 
> He still uses it to my knowledge and it has survived over 800 RS-Decals...so I am guessing it works great.
> 
> I hope to be testing it soon through our "octopus" carwash soon. (this company has the super duper power washing system!)


Hey Mrs Bacon,

I honestly don't no what the product is called that Matt sells / used to sell but I purchased it around the time I was trying to reach you. It is still in the shipping envelope. I was curious to no how this stands up to a car wash. In my area we have one on about every other corner and I just no someone is going to run through one then I will get a call about the decal getting messed up. I just wanted to no how they hold up.

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## ashamutt

veedub3 said:


> Hey Mrs Bacon,
> 
> I honestly don't no what the product is called that Matt sells / used to sell but I purchased it around the time I was trying to reach you. It is still in the shipping envelope. I was curious to no how this stands up to a car wash. In my area we have one on about every other corner and I just no someone is going to run through one then I will get a call about the decal getting messed up. I just wanted to no how they hold up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Katrina


 
Then it was XPEL PPF...because that is the only kind he ever sold. 

SandyMcC's XPEL held up in the dishwasher...on a glass not a car ! lol 
And that uses bleach!


I was worried about this too, Katrina.
Getting returns because of "car washes" causing problems.
I guess only time will tell.
I would do the "car wash" test - over and over and over - but the car wash in my area costs 7.00 a pop!

I do hope that Matt chimes in since he is the RS-Decal master.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> SandyMcC's XPEL held up in the dishwasher...on a glass not a car ! lol]


It's now gone through THREE cycles in the upper rack of the dishwasher with sanitizing heat and it's still looking great! I'll try to remind my son (who cleans my kitchen every night after I go to bed) to turn on Tough Scrub tonight and we'll see if that damages the decal.


----------



## American logoZ

Thank you SickPuppy! Sounds like I cut the Hartco correctly, but very, very few circles came out. Since you verified that I shouldn't double cut, I will change over to my "Clean Cut" 60 degree blades. I bet that does the trick.

I'm reading through another thread to try to find how to design the contour cut line for cutting the decal material. I've read these threads several times, but they are so long that it's hard to find the specific info I'm looking for. Oh well ... I'll probably learn something else as I read yet again.


----------



## SickPuppy

American logoZ said:


> I'm reading through another thread to try to find how to design the contour cut line for cutting the decal material.


If you use WinPCSign Pro I have a demo video posted on one way to do it.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey sick, are you having no luck with the double cut? Man that is my lifesaver. Have you seen my hartco weeding video with the double cut? You may have to much pressure I'm guessing. Even if they don't pull off perfect every time i just place it on the table once and pull off. Every single circle comes out perfect on the first try every time. I have never once had to manually pull out a circle with a pick tool since using it.


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey sick, are you having no luck with the double cut? Man that is my lifesaver. Have you seen my hartco weeding video with the double cut? You may have to much pressure I'm guessing. Even if they don't pull off perfect every time i just place it on the table once and pull off. Every single circle comes out perfect on the first try every time. I have never once had to manually pull out a circle with a pick tool since using it.


I absolutely agree! I find that the double cut makes a big difference in how many of the little circles are cleanly cut and clearly separated from the pattern when you pull up the pattern. And it was true with cutting the green Hartco, as well as the black rhinestone rubber.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Julie 
I posted Corel instructions in post #524 today on doing the decal contour. Let me know if I need to explain anything further. Do you use Corel? These instructions were done for X3, but should be the same in later versions (I think)


----------



## SickPuppy

When using a single cut with a 60 degree blade .5 offset and 210 grams of force I get about a 95 percent of the design weeded as I pull it off. The remainder come right off by patting the sticky side of the template down with a piece of painters tape. And it is quicker than doing a double cut.


----------



## Leg cramps

I know the xpel has been tested through the no touch car washes with no problems.Has anyone tried to pluck a stone off the decal with tweezers after it has been pressed correctly?let me tell you they are really stuck!I would bet they would hold up in a regular brush car wash.(not that i would say that to a customer)on my application directions it states we reccomend touch free car washes only.better safe then sorry.


----------



## discoqueen

Leg cramps said:


> I know the xpel has been tested through the no touch car washes with no problems.*Has anyone tried to pluck a stone off the decal with tweezers after it has been pressed correctly?let me tell you they are really stuck!*I would bet they would hold up in a regular brush car wash.(not that i would say that to a customer)on my application directions it states we reccomend touch free car washes only.better safe then sorry.


Yes I have! Just this morning actually! I had just pressed a decal, and after it cooled off, I picked it up to examine it and peel off the transfer tape (that freezer trick is the best, btw! Thanks to whoever posted that!) and I realized that one of the stones was shattered. (Total anomaly, never had one do that before, and I discovered it before it went in the freezer so it wasn't the hot-to-cold transition.)

I also had one stone that did not stick to the PPF, so I thought maybe I could pluck off the broken stone and replace it when I re-pressed the one that didn't stick. 

No way, no how. It wouldn't budge. 

So yeah. They are REALLY stuck if they're pressed for the correct time at the correct heat.


----------



## mfatty500

I've been using 22mil easy weed from " My supply hut", circles come out in one pull every time, I'm using a Graphtec 5000 60 degree blade.


----------



## SickPuppy

A little off topic but I am having trouble getting rhinestones to stick to T-Shirt vinyl. I press the vinyl and cold peel. Then lay the rhinestones on top of the vinyl and repress for 10 to 15 seconds allow it cool and cold peel again. Each time 6 or 8 stones fail to adhere to the shirt vinyl. I have increased pressurs and temp and still no luck.


----------



## sjidohair

Edward some vinyls and stones dont work well together,, a few do,, 
cut holes in the vinyl, and slip the stones in, so the glue can get the fiber, 

MMM

I am up filling orders if you need any more help


----------



## SickPuppy

sjidohair said:


> Edward some vinyls and stones dont work well together,, a few do,,
> cut holes in the vinyl, and slip the stones in, so the glue can get the fiber,
> 
> MMM
> 
> I am up filling orders if you need any more help


I gave it shot. Read some post saying that it works and others saying that it wont. I did get them to stick after three presses. I then turned the shirt inside out and repressed a fourth time. Doing a wash test now I don't trust them enough to sell them that way.

I am also filling orders, will be up all night. Peewee Football starts next week and all the football moms want a T-Shirt. 138 shirts due by thursday. All with last name and numbers on the back and team name on the front


----------



## sjidohair

cut the hole in the vinyl or foil and you will be fine, 
and you wont have to worry about it,, 

Awesome about the orders,, wohoooo


----------



## ArferMo

Hi Guys, I am having problems finding a UK supplier for window film in the UK, does anyone know of one as the shipping cost from the USA is a killer.


----------



## stitchanddazzle

Where do you get the vinyl to adhere the rhinestone design to to make it a decal and what about the spray that you have to put on before you adhere to window...Everyone was talking about from DAS who is that?


----------



## Boomerbabe

Digital Art Solutions. They sell only to their customers that have their rhinestone system, though.


----------



## SickPuppy

stitchanddazzle said:


> Where do you get the vinyl to adhere the rhinestone design to to make it a decal and what about the spray that you have to put on before you adhere to window...Everyone was talking about from DAS who is that?


The decal material is a paint protection film called Xpel. Several forum members sell it or you can buy it in bulk direct form the company. As for the application fluid I use an ammonia free window cleaner.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Hi all, I've been out of the loop for the past 2 weeks with all the schools starting and working 18 hour days :-( Can someone fill me in on the "freezer", I've tried to find the thread but not having any luck, and I'm thinking I just might need to know this..

thanks!!
Kathy Mac


----------



## SickPuppy

SewMuchMore said:


> Hi all, I've been out of the loop for the past 2 weeks with all the schools starting and working 18 hour days :-( Can someone fill me in on the "freezer", I've tried to find the thread but not having any luck, and I'm thinking I just might need to know this..
> 
> thanks!!
> Kathy Mac


Was a little idea that I had, just stick the decal in the freezer for about a min or so it stiffens up the Xpel and makes it easier to remove the transfer tape


----------



## SandyMcC

SickPuppy said:


> Was a little idea that I had, just stick the decal in the freezer for about a min or so it stiffens up the Xpel and makes it easier to remove the transfer tape


Works great! I'm so glad you shared that tidbit with us!


----------



## SewMuchMore

thank you, thank you, thank you! Getting that transfer tape off is not fun, can't wait to try it!

Kathy


----------



## discoqueen

SewMuchMore said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you! Getting that transfer tape off is not fun, can't wait to try it!
> 
> Kathy


It works REALLY well! I would let the decal cool thoroughly (don't go from 300+ degree press to freezer or your stones could fracture - but then again, that might look cool!). 

Such an awesome tip! Works like a charm!


----------



## SickPuppy

Another tip. If you have a two part design and you want to save on the cost of the backer board just stick one part of the design to the front of the backer board and the second part to the back. I started doing this because I got tired of searching through a box of templates trying to match the two pieces.


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> Another tip. If you have a two part design and you want to save on the cost of the backer board just stick one part of the design to the front of the backer board and the second part to the back. I started doing this because I got tired of searching through a box of templates trying to match the two pieces.


 
What a GREAT tip!

(a duh moment for me)


----------



## lizziemaxine

SickPuppy said:


> Another tip. If you have a two part design and you want to save on the cost of the backer board just stick one part of the design to the front of the backer board and the second part to the back. I started doing this because I got tired of searching through a box of templates trying to match the two pieces.


Excellent tip.


----------



## SewMuchMore

ya, that's actually how I keep my multi color/ stone designs together, just use one backer board, front and back. I'm disorganized enough where I was wasting too much time trying to find the matching stencil. I've also started using larger backer boards and making multi of the design, so long as I know it's going to be something that I have to do at least 20 of. If I can fit 5 designs on a backerboard, thats only 4 times I have to spread the stones, not 20!! Huge time saver. Costs a little more in the stencil material, but I save on the transfer tape, not to mention the time. 

Kathy Mac


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks so much for another GREAT tip. 

True time saver!

Do you wrap your foam backer board with clear tape? (like Matt does)


----------



## SewMuchMore

No, why does he do that?????


----------



## ashamutt

SewMuchMore said:


> No, why does he do that?????


 
Here is his post...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-27.html#post754633

It is to protect the backerboard....make it last longer.


----------



## SewMuchMore

hmmmmm, ok, never thought that the backer boards would wear out. Maybe because he is using foam board. I use the cardboard, like I got from DAS, but I get them free from my local framing store, who gives me the scraps.

Kathy


----------



## ccourtenay

ok, I will throw my 2 cents in here. I use boxes from usps. I do alot of shipping for other items..and this particular cardboard kind of "gives" like the foam board..also another plus..no tearing of the paper of the cardboard..so no having to use the tape..


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> Thanks so much for another GREAT tip.
> 
> True time saver!
> 
> Do you wrap your foam backer board with clear tape? (like Matt does)


I don't need the tape because I set WinPCSign to cut a weed border of .35 inch around the template. I stick it to the foam backer board and trim the excess backer board right up to the edge of the template material. That keeps the transfer tape from sticking to the backer board and pulling it apart.


----------



## allhamps

Cindy, those are awesome!! I can't do the license plates in MD, but I am going to try the same process with the magnetic sheets. Hopefully, this will give me an avenue to display a different decal, or set of decals every so often, without having to remove the decal from the vehicle.


----------



## allhamps

SickPuppy said:


> Another tip. If you have a two part design and you want to save on the cost of the backer board just stick one part of the design to the front of the backer board and the second part to the back. I started doing this because I got tired of searching through a box of templates trying to match the two pieces.


You are right Sick. I always "double" use my backer boards. It keeps the parts of the designs together. For those designs with more than 2 colors, I also write on the board "part ? of ?", along with the size of the frame that I use. This saves a lot of guess work when your trying to fill orders for all those Pop Warner football teams. Now my only problem is finding a way to organize all of my templates. Originally, I had the cabinet drawers, labeled by either content or customer, but now I have soooo many templates, that I'm out of space!! I've been thinking about getting some of those large artist's portfolios, putting the templates in those, by some grouping method, and then hanging them on hooks (just like in the store) on the wall. Any other ideas?


----------



## Leg cramps

when you save the file you should write that file name on the template.then put in plastic stackable bins alphabetically like a-e,f-k,l-p,q-z.and if you cant remeber the name of template then all you gotta do is look on the computer and get the name and then go to that bin.also cut some cardboard taller then template and write the name of template with name like you do in a fileling cabinet.this way they are all labeled and seperated and easy to find.


----------



## SickPuppy

Cindy were you able to press the rhinestones onto the license plate or are you using the Xpel and just sticking the decal on it. I tried it with the plastic license plates and it does not work. They deform during the heat press. I am just using the Xpel and making a decal and putting it on the plate.


----------



## SickPuppy

This is what the plastic plate looks like with a decal on it


----------



## Boomerbabe

Have you tried license plates that are for sublimation? They are made to take the high heat required for sublimating. I just watched a video and they were sublimating at 400 degrees for 1min 45 secs. Conde.com carries them. They also have aluminum ones.


----------



## Leg cramps

Sick that looks great.My girlfriend just told me two days ago to make a jesus fish!yours looks sweet!


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> This is what the plastic plate looks like with a decal on it


 
NICE! 

Where did you get the "glitter" LP ?
Do you have a link?


----------



## Serenity10

Awesome Sick, that looks great!


April


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> NICE!
> 
> Where did you get the "glitter" LP ?
> Do you have a link?


I found a wholesale supplier at www.mycoplasticsonline.com
only $.99 each min order just $25.


----------



## ccourtenay

SickPuppy said:


> Cindy were you able to press the rhinestones onto the license plate or are you using the Xpel and just sticking the decal on it. I tried it with the plastic license plates and it does not work. They deform during the heat press. I am just using the Xpel and making a decal and putting it on the plate.



Sorry for delay..was at the ISS show..what a small show this year..hardly worth the 3 hr drive..I used the xpel on it..I was going to experiment with the heat press alone, but I think I read someone tried that and the stones fell off, which makes sense..since the aluminum is slick..so nothing for the glue to "hang" onto.


----------



## crcrhinestones

what is everyone using for gold rhinestones? i have been using gold rhinestuds for my school spirt shirts as they are a true gold and are the school colors but since the studs will fade in the Texas heat on a decal has anyone found a good gold rhinestone to use?


----------



## miamirhinestone

Gold stones would be Topaz or Lt. Topaz


----------



## LEO

gold rhinestones=

I've used Swarovski *Crystal DORADO*

or *Korean Gold Hematite*... depends on the shade of gold you need. Both appear 'metal' not a colored crystal color.

LEO


----------



## crcrhinestones

thanks Alex and Leo...I have not tried the topaz or lt topaz but will. I use the Korean cut stones and have the Gold Hematite but it is too dark more of a brown


----------



## SewMuchMore

Speaking of colored stones, any suggestions for a school that has maroon as their color???

Kathy Mac


----------



## jnpgram

SewMuchMore said:


> Speaking of colored stones, any suggestions for a school that has maroon as their color???
> 
> Kathy Mac


Hi Kathy,

I use the Siam -- it is more maroon than red. For red, I use the light Siam. I've attached an example of a shirt using the Siam as maroon. The KHS inside is "maroon".


----------



## SickPuppy

I am working on a process for creating a combo rhinestone and DTG garment. The issue is alignment. I first have to print the image then measure it and try to position the stones.

I am having some success printing the rhinestone template then checking the alignment by placing the printed template over the garment.

This is one of a line of adult Halloween shirts I am working on now. I will post another pic when I get the rhinestones applied.

Got the after pic posted the alignment worked as you can see.


----------



## veedub3

SickPuppy said:


> I found a wholesale supplier at www.mycoplasticsonline.com
> only $.99 each min order just $25.


That looks great! That is the company where I purchase mine. Great license plates for the price.

Boomerbabe - I have tried to heatpress rhinestones directly to the ones from Conde which are for sublimation as well as the ones above. The one above warped under light pressure with 225 degrees of heat, and the stones wouldn't stick. It did flatten out but you could tell where the plastic began to melt and discolor. The ones for sublimation from Conde looked great but once I took my finger and picked at the stones they fell right off rather easily. 

If I haven't tossed them I will see if I can get a pic.


----------



## vgary

SickPuppy said:


> I am working on a process for creating a combo rhinestone and DTG garment. The issue is alignment. I first have to print the image then measure it and try to position the stones.


I was thinking of doing this with my sublimated designs. I thought I might drop the entire design into my rhinestone program, place the stones according to the design, then only cut the stone placement on the template. Would this work?


----------



## crcrhinestones

Vida, that is what i do...i put my design in smart cut pro then place the stones and only cut the stone placement on the template...here's an example of my logo shirt


----------



## vgary

Kristen, YES! That's what I'm talkin' about! Nice job!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Vida, Just purchased the 7000 today at the show. Time to get into some sublimation. I got the printer, Mug Press, and Hat Press for rhinestone hats. More work with no time to do it!


----------



## vgary

Rhinestone hats, huh! Great idea!


----------



## sjidohair

rhinestone hats are fun and go over very well
MMM


----------



## discoqueen

sjidohair said:


> rhinestone hats are fun and go over very well
> MMM


Sandyjo, talk to me about how you press the stones on these. 
Do you have a hat press? Do you do this with a regular heat press? Or a hand iron?

I have a few hats I've been wanting to bling, but am really having trouble wrapping my brain around how to press the stones on them. 
Any tips?


----------



## sjidohair

yes i use a hat press,, and just move the hat around on the press where you want the images to be,, 

Rhinestones on hats are not just on the front any more,,,, they are all over the hat and on top,,


----------



## discoqueen

Hmmm.......guess I need to work on getting a hat press then. 

I may bite the bullet tomorrow and try pressing one on my regular press with a towel or something crammed inside the hat. 
If I'm brave enough to try it, I'll report back with results.


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> Vida, that is what i do...i put my design in smart cut pro then place the stones and only cut the stone placement on the template...here's an example of my logo shirt


I tried to do that first and I found that during the placement of the garment on the platen and printing there is a little distortion in the size.

What I do now is import the design into WinPCSign, I measure the image on the shirt then adjust the image size to match the actual printed image. I then place the stone cuts where I need them and print out the template on my printer. That will allow you to check the alignment on the printed garment prior to creating the template.


----------



## ashamutt

The doggie is mean & scary! eeek!
But I love the RS-collar! 

And I love the tip that you just gave.
Great tip! Thanks so much.

What is the type of "print" you are pressing?
Screen-printing, DTG, JPSS?


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> The doggie is mean & scary! eeek!
> But I love the RS-collar!
> 
> And I love the tip that you just gave.
> Great tip! Thanks so much.
> 
> What is the type of "print" you are pressing?
> Screen-printing, DTG, JPSS?


I use a T-Jet 2 DTG printer


----------



## SewMuchMore

Anyone have any tricks for using the ss6 stones?? I'm having a terrible time getting them into the stencil, the majority of them seem to flip upside down, then I have to sit there for 10 min. flipping them over one by one with the tweezers... not exactly a money maker!!

Kathy Mac


----------



## Boomerbabe

What size are you cutting your holes? I find 2.4 works for me along with brushing in a wavy motion as opposed to a circular one and a pretty gentle touch.


----------



## SewMuchMore

I'll have to check the size holes..... I never knew that the way you brushed them in could make a difference, so thank you for that hint! I take it that you have success with the ss6"s?

Kathy


----------



## allhamps

Kathy, I would venture a guess that your holes are too big. Get some scrap and start testing your hole size 0.1 at a time. I actually cut my 2mm holes at 2.25. Lately, I've been using the 2mm stones a lot. I used to try and avoid them. Now, since I cut the majority of my "mascot" designs in small, medium and large sizes, the ss06 work best on the small size and allow for more definition in the design. I also use the smaller sized transfers with the 2mm stones as my sample decals. Sometimes I brush in a circular motion, sometimes I'm not sure how I brush them in. If they don't seem to be falling right, sometimes, I will treat the pan and the brush with Static Guard spray. They are the most uncooperative stone, but again, they lend the most detail to designs. The cougar attached is all ss06 and the wording on the other design is all ss06.


----------



## allhamps

Sick, I just LOVE your work. I can't wait until I'm in a position to purchase a DTG printer. The possibilities seem endless!!!


----------



## SewMuchMore

Thanks slick! I will try the different size holes. It's nice to know that you can get them to work, which gives me hope. I will start plugging away in my free time.

Kathy


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Sick, I just LOVE your work. I can't wait until I'm in a position to purchase a DTG printer. The possibilities seem endless!!!


Thanks dude, DTG printing is great but the printers are high maintenance. As long as you use them and clean them everyday they work great.


----------



## SickPuppy

vgary said:


> Rhinestone hats, huh! Great idea!


Yep rhinestone caps great idea. I have been looking for a good used cap press for months now. Was thinking of getting a cheap Chinese one from ebay.


----------



## sjidohair

SewMuchMore said:


> I'll have to check the size holes..... I never knew that the way you brushed them in could make a difference, so thank you for that hint! I take it that you have success with the ss6"s?
> 
> Kathy


The way you brush them in totally makes a difference,
and how you cut your holes, make sure you holes are big enough other wise you will fight with that template everytime you use it,, 
Also the quality of stones you use is important,, 
if you have a grade of stones with alot of extra glue on the flange,, it will not alow the stone to go in and flip over,, 
I have a video on you tube ,on how to use the template called "How to make a Rhinestone Transfer" ,, watch the way i push the stones in,, 
Once you get the hang of it, it is just natural
But check your stone hole sizes and also your stones.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## crcrhinestones

heres some pics of rhinestone hats we've done...my husband is pressing these with a hat press that he aleady has at his fulltime job (screenprint/signs) but we need a different platen that'll work better for these military style hats


----------



## crcrhinestones

sjidohair said:


> Edward some vinyls and stones dont work well together,, a few do,,
> cut holes in the vinyl, and slip the stones in, so the glue can get the fiber,
> 
> MMM
> 
> I am up filling orders if you need any more help


what does this mean to cut holes in the vinyl and how? so far we have only placed the stones around the screenprint / glitz heat applied design but would love to be able to place in the design.


----------



## diana13t

Here's a really stupid question, do people actually put the license plates on their vehicles? I take it, it would be the front plate?? Do I need to check to see if my state allows it? Or do people use them more for room decoration, etc?


----------



## SickPuppy

Has anyone come across this problem yet. 

The glue on some of the Hatrco 425 templates have started to seep out into the rhinestone holes. Only on the templates that are getting heavy usage. This is causing the stones to get stuck in the holes. 

I have found that you can peel the template off of the backer board and stick it to a new piece of board and that fixes the problem. It is like there is too much glue on the hatrco material. I am going to start removing most of the glue by sticking the template onto a cardboard box a few times then mount it on the backer board.


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> what does this mean to cut holes in the vinyl and how? so far we have only placed the stones around the screenprint / glitz heat applied design but would love to be able to place in the design.


I have tried 3 different types of vinyl and the stones will not stick. The stones need to make contact with the cloth.

Something I am working on now is cutting 4mm holes in the vinyl design where I want the 3mm rhinestone to go that gives me a little wiggle room when putting the rhinestone design over the vinyl.

It is going to add weeding time to the vinyl part of the project.


----------



## SickPuppy

diana13t said:


> Here's a really stupid question, do people actually put the license plates on their vehicles? I take it, it would be the front plate?? Do I need to check to see if my state allows it? Or do people use them more for room decoration, etc?


It depends on the State, in Georgia we only have a rear plate so you can have a custom front plate.


----------



## diana13t

SickPuppy said:


> I have tried 3 different types of vinyl and the stones will not stick. The stones need to make contact with the cloth.
> 
> Something I am working on now is cutting 4mm holes in the vinyl design where I want the 3mm rhinestone to go that gives me a little wiggle room when putting the rhinestone design over the vinyl.
> 
> It is going to add weeding time to the vinyl part of the project.


You're right SickPuppy, you can either cut a little bit larger holes for the stones to have some play room and it sometimes give a cool look with the shirt color showing through or you can cut a slightly smaller hole than the stone so the shirt doesn't show through but the glue can still stick to the shirt and not the vinyl.

And yes, it can be a huge pain in the neck to weed all those little circles .


----------



## crcrhinestones

diana13t said:


> Here's a really stupid question, do people actually put the license plates on their vehicles? I take it, it would be the front plate?? Do I need to check to see if my state allows it? Or do people use them more for room decoration, etc?


texas requires a front license plate


----------



## diana13t

crcrhinestones said:


> texas requires a front license plate


Thanks Kristen, that's a bummer!!!


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> texas requires a front license plate


I would move


----------



## crcrhinestones

sick, yes i was having this glue problem with the DAS material in June they made some changes and replaced my material but used the Hartco 425 until the DAS replacement came in (which btw once i finish the DAS material i have Hartco will be all I use/order). i believe the glue seeping is from the heat and have heard of others using baking soda on the template to absorb the glue that seeped out but i have not tried this.
so you are able to remove and reapply a template without destroying the backer board? i've tried to remove a template that was messed up and ended up pulling the top layer of the backer with it


----------



## crcrhinestones

is PVC film the same as acrylic?


----------



## sjidohair

yep any kind of drying agent powder, talc, will stick to the glue and let your stones release,, 
put your product in your template often,, in warm weather,, 

dust it good but make sure and wipe the top of the template off or the powder talc or whatever you use,, will transfer to the shirt when pressing,, 
I run a piece of transfer tape over the template before i use it,, 
Sickpuppy try that, i think you will like the results,

MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Slick what mascot is that a cougar or a jaguar? It is nice!


----------



## allhamps

Hey Sick, the talcum powder trick works perfectly for that oozy glue. The stones pop right out, even the ss06 ones. Thanks again to the original poster of that little trick.

It's actually a cougar, but add a few spots and it becomes a jaguar, or do it in black and it becomes a panther


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Hey Sick, the talcum powder trick works perfectly for that oozy glue. The stones pop right out, even the ss06 ones. Thanks again to the original poster of that little trick.
> 
> It's actually a cougar, but add a few spots and it becomes a jaguar, or do it in black and it becomes a panther


 
Yep, I used some baby powder and it worked great.


----------



## ccourtenay

SewMuchMore said:


> Anyone have any tricks for using the ss6 stones?? I'm having a terrible time getting them into the stencil, the majority of them seem to flip upside down, then I have to sit there for 10 min. flipping them over one by one with the tweezers... not exactly a money maker!!
> 
> Kathy Mac


I was at the ISS show last weekend and they are telling their new customers to use a microfiber sponge...so I tried the stones with he sureline..and I believe made up a few new cuss words using that..then I wrapped a microfiber cloth around it and used that..much better (guess I won't be trade marking my new cuss words...darn!!) You still have to fill some by hand..but much better. Thanks DAS for that info...keep giving out your little secrets..we like the free info.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

it looks great I wish I had that design, Iknow we are not allowed to ask to buy templates, but what about the design allready done one the transfer tape and I just put it on the shirt myself.
If I am breaking a rule for asking please disreguard this post.
Ruby


----------



## TheDecalWorld

crcrhinestones said:


> so you are able to remove and reapply a template without destroying the backer board? i've tried to remove a template that was messed up and ended up pulling the top layer of the backer with it


Hey Kirsten, The way we are taping the backer board before applying the template now allows you to pull it off if you want no problem. So if you do get this glue issue you can change boards. I have not had this yet with the hartco. Fingers crossed.


----------



## crcrhinestones

thanks Matt if yall could see my backer board system yall would die...it is an unorganized mess...i love how yall are cutting the backer board and only putting your one template on it...i have boards that have 5 or more templates on them and most of the templates don't even go together like intials with sports with bridal on one board...blah wish i could start over but plan to do future backerboards like you.
When you tape your board do you just tape the whole thing like wrap the tape all the way around the board?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We do tape a full wrap on board we use templates on the front and back. However, we like it better with each template on it's own backboard so we stopped doing that. So now we just tape the one side, but make it long enough to wrap around to the back side about 2-3 inches. Hope this helps.


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> now we just tape the one side, but make it long enough to wrap around to the back side about 2-3 inches. Hope this helps.


If you set a weed border around the design and then trim the backer board so that it is not exposed you will not need the tape as the transfer tape only makes contact with the template material.


----------



## allhamps

Sick, if you are using foam board, it will still start to separate in time. The template sticks to the paper top lining of the foam board, and that entire piece then separates from the foam portion of the board. That is how I did all of my templates, but I am finding that the ones on foam board, and starting to separate. I am anticipating that taping the foam board first, will eliminate this problem.


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Sick, if you are using foam board, it will still start to separate in time. The template sticks to the paper top lining of the foam board, and that entire piece then separates from the foam portion of the board. That is how I did all of my templates, but I am finding that the ones on foam board, and starting to separate. I am anticipating that taping the foam board first, will eliminate this problem.


Taping the board can't hurt I just have not needed to, not yet anyway. The most I have used a single template so far is about 50 times. I am sure in time they will wear out.


----------



## SickPuppy

I just purchased a Roland Versacam sp300v so I might be selling my GX24. Going to pick it up on Friday. I would like to keep both but I just do not have room.


----------



## SickPuppy

I decided if I am going to go on a spending spree might as well go all out so I ordered the Hotronics auto open cap heat press from Bestblanks.com 

Now I just need to find some room for all the new equipment.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I have that hat press - I love it!!!


----------



## allhamps

Good to see you guys like that press. That's my next move after the CAMS machine


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Good to see you guys like that press. That's my next move after the CAMS machine


Have you looked at the rhinestone press by ioline


----------



## lizziemaxine

SickPuppy said:


> Have you looked at the rhinestone press by ioline


I have. More in my price range but still not in the budget.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

budget what's that lol.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ruby MHarvey said:


> budget what's that lol.


Actually it more like that ad for Capital One credit cards "What's in your wallet?" 
In my case that would be nothing (no cash, and credit cards that I can't use or my hubby will kill me.)


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I can relate I am trying to save up to get that small us m365 cutter and the supplies to go with it. I have made enough for the cutter, but now I need to be able to get supplies.


----------



## tla1217

Ruby that's great! I got my little mh365 a few weeks ago and I just love it. I'm using it with the WinPCSIGN software and you should see all my new templates! Warning: Addictive...


----------



## SickPuppy

Has any one tried putting the Xpel material onto a magnetic sticker. I had a customer ask me if I could do it. Said she needed something she could remove from the vehicle when her husband was driving. Apparently he has an issue with decals on the vehicle. So she needs something she can put on the vehicle when he is deployed.


----------



## SandyMcC

I just removed one I made and had placed on a candle and stuck it on a magnetic sign someone gave me for my car (currently on my fridge! lol). It stuck on there with no problems at all. I think it will work fine. As soon as it dries, I'll put it on my car and drive around for a few days and see how it goes.  (Note: my hubby doesn't like anything on our vehicles, either! This is really a pain since I have the knowledge and tools to create anything I want! lol)


----------



## allhamps

I'm waiting for my magnetic signs to come now, but that is what I plan to do. I want to be able to "switch" up my decals from time to time, and I don't want to have to fight hubby also about all the bling on the vehicle


----------



## sjidohair

SickPuppy said:


> Yep, I used some baby powder and it worked great.


Glad it works sick,,, 

just redust it as needed,,,,, and trust me , you will know when you need it,, lol

MMM


----------



## sjidohair

tla1217 said:


> Ruby that's great! I got my little mh365 a few weeks ago and I just love it. I'm using it with the WinPCSIGN software and you should see all my new templates! Warning: Addictive...


 
Your a fast learner Terry and doing great,,,,
keep up the great work
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Terry, I can't hardly wait I just landed the account with the school I work for this will be my third year doing the band shirts they are embroidery and this year he is adding screen print to his order like 150 shirts Chu ching! I am sure I will be addicted also.


----------



## SandyMcC

Congrats, Ruby!!! : )


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Sandy, can't wait to post some of my pictures, I have some that I have done by hand and some that I used templates with I will be posting those this weekend. This forum has been great! Thanks everybody!!


----------



## SandyMcC

We always love to see pictures!  Looking forward to them.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Terry, I can't hardly wait I just landed the account with the school I work for this will be my third year doing the band shirts they are embroidery and this year he is adding screen print to his order like 150 shirts Chu ching! I am sure I will be addicted also.


Congrats Ruby. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sjidohair

Great job Ruby,,, 

I knew you could do it,, 
Sometimes selling out products is the hardest after we have created them,, 
But it sounds like you have jumped right past that,, 
Congrats,,
MMM


----------



## SickPuppy

The new Hotronics cap press came in today and this is my first cap design


----------



## crcrhinestones

sick the hat looks great!
the alternative destroyed military cap (AH73) is a popular style hat for ladies


----------



## vgary

I'm still here! Just pluggin' along, fitting in designing and creating whenever I can. Just not enough time for a regular job and an embroidery shop and playing with new stuff, LOL! 

I'm trying to get ready for a local fall festival, Hunters Moon in October, and trying to come up with not only generic festival shirts but fall and halloween type things too. So here's my first design, on a Gildan long sleeve black shirt. I hope you can tell what it is!


----------



## ashamutt

vgary said:


> I'm still here! Just pluggin' along, fitting in designing and creating whenever I can. Just not enough time for a regular job and an embroidery shop and playing with new stuff, LOL!
> 
> I'm trying to get ready for a local fall festival, Hunters Moon in October, and trying to come up with not only generic festival shirts but fall and halloween type things too. So here's my first design, on a Gildan long sleeve black shirt. I hope you can tell what it is!


 
YUMMY!!! 

That looks great Vida.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Love it! Looks good enough to eat


----------



## CyberSultan

This question was asked in another thread by Ideaguy



IDEAGUY said:


> Does anyone remove the backer material from the decal and place the decal on new backer
> material (from let's say sticker vinyl backer) prior to selling, so it looks new? Would this work, or would it stick too much?


I wanted to include my response in this thread as well so that the information is easy to find for those not specifically talking about the decal material that DAS sells.

We use the material manufactured by XPEL for our decals and prefer not to keep the XPEL backing on the finished product for a couple reasons. Normally, the XPEL backing gets a little melted and bent-out-of-shape during pressing. The backing is also still a bit aggressive, even after breaking the initial seal between the decal and backing. Plus we prefer not to have the XPEL printing on the back of our final product. 

This is the process we came up with. After pressing the rhinestone design onto the XPEL material, we remove the hotfix tape from the decal. We then place TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack tape over the design (provides great stability to the decal and has the level of tack needed). We then flip the decal over and remove the XPEL backing. Once that is removed, we replace the backing with silcone parchment paper (we use Wilton brand), which provides an easier release backing for the decal. We then trim everything and place the finished decal into a self-sealing clear packaging.

We are currently selling our decals this way and our customers love how easy they are to apply. They look very sharp and professional, IMO.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Where do you get the parchment paper?

thanks,
Kathy Mac


----------



## ashamutt

SewMuchMore said:


> Where do you get the parchment paper?
> 
> thanks,
> Kathy Mac


 
I get mine here:
Bakeware, Cookware, and Cake Decorating Supplies
(thanks to sunnydayz) 

I am sending Scott a sample sheet tomorrow so he can test it.


----------



## CyberSultan

SewMuchMore said:


> Where do you get the parchment paper?
> 
> thanks,
> Kathy Mac


We have been using the Wilton brand and got it from Walmart.

Thanks Mrs. B for sending that!


----------



## Eview1

heres another 
Parchment Paper List | Baking Parchment Paper


----------



## allhamps

Cool candy corn Vida


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> sick the hat looks great!
> the alternative destroyed military cap (AH73) is a popular style hat for ladies


Thanks I will order some


----------



## Imperfect Societ

I tried watching the videos but it says they have all been removed by the owner?


----------



## tla1217

Thanks Sandy Jo, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## tla1217

I'm still getting a strip of glue leaking out onto my bottom teflon sheet when I press the decal. Is this happening to anyone else? Maybe I'm still using too much pressure. Could I just use parchment paper over the pad on the press to protect it?


----------



## tla1217

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Terry, I can't hardly wait I just landed the account with the school I work for this will be my third year doing the band shirts they are embroidery and this year he is adding screen print to his order like 150 shirts Chu ching! I am sure I will be addicted also.


That is awesome Ruby, congrats!


----------



## sjidohair

tla1217 said:


> Thanks Sandy Jo, couldn't have done it without you!



Thanks TLA ,, I will be there to help whenever you need it,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe

Terry
I get glue on my bottom teflon sheet, too, not lots. I just scrape it off with my L'il Chizler. But I think it is a great idea to use a piece of parchment. Should be just fine. I would just use it on top of the teflon.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes Terry, That will happen. Paper does help. Hope everyone is doing well. We are still crazy trying to keep up with orders and get the new store front up and running. Being football and fundraising season it feels like it is never going to happen. 

New way to ship decals. What we now do that looks good and works great. Just take the white backer of the transfer tape you used for the decal and stick it to that. Has a nice stick and makes it easy for the customer to remove the decal. Looks much better than the original material after the press. It is also something you were going to throw away anyways, why not save some money and use it to make the decals look good.


----------



## SickPuppy

tla1217 said:


> I'm still getting a strip of glue leaking out onto my bottom teflon sheet when I press the decal. Is this happening to anyone else? Maybe I'm still using too much pressure. Could I just use parchment paper over the pad on the press to protect it?


 
I put a sheet of parchment paper on the bottom and top to protect the press.


----------



## SickPuppy

When cutting a template with the GX24 it is very important to set the blade at the correct depth. It would seem logical that if you wanted to cut a thicker material you should adjust the blade depth out a little more. Actually this has the opposite effect and can prevent the blade from cutting through the material. 
Use a 60 degree blade with an offset of 0.6mm. Set the blade to the normal depth, about the thickness of a credit card. I have started using 180 grams of force and setting the WinPCSign software to 2 passes. It also helps to slow down the cutter. I have started using a speed of 10. 
Prior to using the 2 pass setting I was getting about 90 percent of the cuts to weed during removal of the template. Using the 2 pass cut I was able to reduce the down force from 210 to 180 and now I get a 99 percent weed during removal.
If you download one of my designs and find that the holes don't seem to be the correct size for a 10ss stone then increase your blade offset. This will increase the diameter of the hole.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I finally got some pictures together I am not a photographer. I can't figure out how to up load my pictures. Can I get some help please?


----------



## discoqueen

Ruby MHarvey said:


> I finally got some pictures together I am not a photographer. I can't figure out how to up load my pictures. Can I get some help please?


When you make a new post, scroll down past the window that you typ in and look for the "Manage Attachments" button. 

See my attached images.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thank you,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Yeah! i did it. I am not a photographer, but here are a few shots.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You can't hardly see some of my words, but the firt picture says tigers rock with clear and black stones, the last one says SILSBEE TIGERS.


----------



## Twanabee

Ruby...what font did you use for the second picture. Thats a good one to fill or not to fill.

Thanks


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Here are a few more photos.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Nice work, Ruby. Isn't it fun!!!!!


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, I have a customer that wants rhinestones on a velor sweatjacket. I'm guessing that it's a no go because the heat press will crush the velor but said I would ask you guys!

thanks,

Kathy Mac


----------



## miamirhinestone

I have done it before it does crush the velour but if you Mist the fabric after it cools the velour comes back. Make sure you try it on a sample first


----------



## Leg cramps

I have press rhinestones on velour,didnt do any damage to sweatshirt.It was from bella.Might want to explain to customer that there is a chance that something could happen to velour just to cover your butt.also make sure you use teflon sheet


----------



## irish

If you have a steam iron (use just the steam, don't press) or a steamer, use that on the velour after heat pressing and it should bring it back.

PS, Love the fire pic.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Chuck I purchased that template from Matt.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Yes PJ, it is after you do one you don't want to stop.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Alex - love the Fire design.


----------



## rhinestonelady

I apolgize in advance if a duplicate post pops up. But I posted (I thought) about 5 minutes ago and it never showed!

Anyway, I have done many rhinestone shirts and was so excited to start offering decals. 

We used Pellosa stones, 325 degrees, 12 seconds. Heat pressed the stones onto Xpel. 

A bunch of the stones started to come up when we peeled back the rhinestone transfer tape. So, we reheated 10 more seconds. Still a few strays. 

Any suggestions on what we could try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DTFuqua

miamirhinestone said:


> I have done it before it does crush the velour but if you Mist the fabric after it cools the velour comes back. Make sure you try it on a sample first


 is that image a template or hand set?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Great job. Nice shirts.


----------



## miamirhinestone

That was done with templates 4 of them to be exact


----------



## Imperfect Societ

One for each color of stone?


----------



## vgary

Just had to post a quick "THANK YOU!" to the person that posted the trick using fabric softner sheets to help rid of the static. My rhinestone-ing life is SO much better now! I am within, oh, 500 ft of the lake in my little shop here on our family resort, you would think it would be humid. Not so. I've been like a rhinestone magnet until I tried the dryer sheets. I rub the finished design, front and back (after it is covered) with the dryer sheet, then before placing on the second color, rub it again after I peel the sheet off. It's like daylight and dark the difference. Thanks again!!


----------



## SickPuppy

vgary said:


> Just had to post a quick "THANK YOU!" to the person that posted the trick using fabric softner sheets to help rid of the static. My rhinestone-ing life is SO much better now! I am within, oh, 500 ft of the lake in my little shop here on our family resort, you would think it would be humid. Not so. I've been like a rhinestone magnet until I tried the dryer sheets. I rub the finished design, front and back (after it is covered) with the dryer sheet, then before placing on the second color, rub it again after I peel the sheet off. It's like daylight and dark the difference. Thanks again!!


I would also like to thank that poster for a great tip. I use the dryer sheets all the time now. I have also had success spraying static guard on my clothing prior to working with the transfer film. It helps keep the static down.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Yeah! i did it. I am not a photographer, but here are a few shots.


Those look great Ruby! Nice job mixing and matching. The clear is hard sometimes to show up in images, but it looks great in the sun. Hope to be back on the forum more soon. Football season has been crazy here. Still working on an order of 120 all custom hoodies along with all the other everyday orders. Sublimation printer has been here 2 weeks and not even out of the box yet. LOL. Soon Soon


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks, great to here you are super busy that means things are going well. I should have my cutter soon not only did I get the band here at school order, but also the power paws which is the six graders here and that will be a mega order of screen print transfers. My cutter is in veiw


----------



## tmates

I found Corel Draw Suite x4 says its a full multi language version for about $60, is it the correct one to make my own templates?
Thanks
Velvet


----------



## 2CCmama

I have spent hours reading all the posts in this thread & have learned so much! I've made a few decals & am getting ready to go into full production mode.
Someone help me here & go look at www.crystalheiress.com (this person may even be on the forum...if so, chime in).
Bought one of these decals this weekend & it looks really good. Back of packaging says Made in China & you can tell that they're not made like the ones we're doing with the templates. 
Also, there is a glittery-type stuff on the clear parts of the vinyl that make the whole thing look really blue or red or whatever color the stones are. I'm sure this is some kind of automated process, but just curious if anyone has seen this and/or has any information on how to do it.
The packaging is great, also. Will try to post a pic later. 
Thanks to everyone for sharing info on making these decals!!
(This is my first time to post here, so please tell me if I am violating forum rules by posting that website.)


----------



## SickPuppy

tmates said:


> I found Corel Draw Suite x4 says its a full multi language version for about $60, is it the correct one to make my own templates?
> Thanks
> Velvet


You can use Corel Draw to make the templates. I have the X4 Suite and I have made one or two templates with it. 

Then I purchased WinPCSign Pro 2010 and I love it. 
I can make templates quicker with WinPCSign and I taught myself how to use it in less than 20 min. Great software and a great price. I purchased it from a forum member's website.


----------



## tmates

can you tell me which member, I do remember seeing it and I have been trying to find it again. He had funtime and winpcsign.
Thanks
Velvet


----------



## Eview1

I got mine from Scott at:
WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 Bundle | Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com





tmates said:


> can you tell me which member, I do remember seeing it and I have been trying to find it again. He had funtime and winpcsign.
> Thanks
> Velvet


----------



## irish

www.rhinestonedesignz.com sells both as well.


----------



## SickPuppy

Eview1 said:


> I got mine from Scott at:
> WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 Bundle | Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com


I think it was Scott that looks like the website. The $199 price is right. It is great software and you can't beat the price.


----------



## SickPuppy

I don't know if anyone has posted this tip yet but I discovered an easy way to align multicolor designs using a picture frame.

Stretch the transfer tape over the frame then lay it over the template and then press it down to pick up the stones. Peal the tape up on one end of the frame remove the template and replace the tape. put the second color under the frame and adjust the position by moving the frame around then press it down to pick up the stones. The frame holds the transfer tape up and allows you to get better alignment.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Sick, but yes, been there done that. That's the concept of the Smart Frame system by DAS. However, when several of my frames broke (long story), or they didn't have a frame the size I needed, I just bought the flat edge poster frames from Wal-Mart and used that. Now I'm in the process of having AC Moore see if they can make me a custom set of "frames"


----------



## DTFuqua

SickPuppy said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this tip yet but I discovered an easy way to align multicolor designs using a picture frame.
> 
> Stretch the transfer tape over the frame then lay it over the template and then press it down to pick up the stones. Peal the tape up on one end of the frame remove the template and replace the tape. put the second color under the frame and adjust the position by moving the frame around then press it down to pick up the stones. The frame holds the transfer tape up and allows you to get better alignment.


OK. Now its time for you to put a video up cause, in my mids eye, I see more problems than sucesses


----------



## tla1217

DTFuqua said:


> OK. Now its time for you to put a video up cause, in my mids eye, I see more problems than sucesses


I would love to see a video too because I don't completely understand. Do you tape the transfer paper to the frame?


----------



## Imperfect Societ

I'd enjoy seeing one as well too.


----------



## SickPuppy

I keep coming up with these ideas a little late but what the hell. 

I will do a quick video this weekend and post it.


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I'm not a great video person, so I've posted some pics to show the following steps:

design your file and place a "weed border" around it - I've accentuated the border in black to make it show. Should be about 1" on all sides
cut each color of your templates. When placing on the backer boards, place the frame on the board first and draw a line around the inside of the frame. This is where you will align the left upper corner of your cut template on the backer board
place a piece of transfer tape over the top of your frame. It only needs to be attached on 3 sides, but should be large enough to cover the template on the backer board completely
fill your first template with stones as usual
place the frame, with transfer tape sticky side down so that the outside corner of the frame is at the outside corner of the backer board and the upper left corner of the template is at the inside upper left corner of the frame
press down to pick up the stones then peel the frame AND the transfer tape off the template
repeat for the next color of your design/2nd template
again, line the frame up over the 2nd template as stated in Step #5. You may need to adjust slightly if your placement was a little off on the backer board, but for the most part it should fit just fine.
press down to pick up the 2nd color/size
leave the frame on the template and peel the transfer tape off the frame if your transfer is complete
Hope this helps


----------



## crcrhinestones

slick, thanks for these instructions they are very clear
where'd you get your frames? my husband is suppose to start working on this for us but the frames we bought are too tall as we didn't completely understand the concept when went shopping for them


----------



## allhamps

I think it was Target or Wal-Mart. (The one in the photo is actually from my DAS set, but I have picture frames for my larger designs). Look for the frames for posters. They tend to be "flat" and not beveled or grooved like the normal picture frames, although they will work also. I'll let you all know if I have success in getting AC Moore to make me flat custom frames.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> I think it was Target or Wal-Mart. (The one in the photo is actually from my DAS set, but I have picture frames for my larger designs). Look for the frames for posters. They tend to be "flat" and not beveled or grooved like the normal picture frames, although they will work also. I'll let you all know if I have success in getting AC Moore to make me flat custom frames.


 
Thanks Slick for all of your help!!!


----------



## ashamutt

tmates said:


> can you tell me which member, I do remember seeing it and I have been trying to find it again. He had funtime and winpcsign.
> Thanks
> Velvet


 
I purchased my funtimedelux2010 from paperthreads.com


I purchased my winpcsign 2010 from Scott at rhinestonedesignz.com


----------



## sjidohair

I purchased my winpcsign2010 from Roger at Winpcsign2010.com

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## tla1217

Hey All, Just wanted to tell you something that I discovered today. I figured out a way to make the decals using all different sizes of stones. 

Just press your transfer face down on the press and it will leave a little ring around each and every stone, even the 2mm. I did this using 4mm, 3mm and 2mm on the same decal. It looks beautiful!

I also used parchment paper on the top and bottom of the decal to protect the press.


----------



## Boomerbabe

So you line everything up, then place the stone side down on the soft rubber side of the lower platen with the back of the decal material towards the upper platen. Don't mean to sound dense, but just want everyone to fully understand your technique. It certainly makes sense to do it that way. How many stone sizes did you do on the decal and is the temp, time and pressure the same as when doing it the other way?
TIA. Great tip.


----------



## tla1217

Boomerbabe said:


> So you line everything up, then place the stone side down on the soft rubber side of the lower platen with the back of the decal material towards the upper platen. Don't mean to sound dense, but just want everyone to fully understand your technique. It certainly makes sense to do it that way. How many stone sizes did you do on the decal and is the temp, time and pressure the same as when doing it the other way?
> TIA. Great tip.


Thanks Boomer, yes,everything is the same but I suggest everyone use parchment paper or something to be sure no glue seeps out onto the platen. 

Press stone side down. This way, it doesn't matter the depth of the stone because you are pressing on the glue side (back side) of the stones. 

I pressed a transfer that had 2mm, 3mm and 4mm stones and it turned out beautifully. I did press it right side up first but then I had the idea to turn it over and press the back side. Worked out great. Every single stone has a little circle around it like it should. 

If anyone is confused, let me know and I'll take a picture to clarify.


----------



## DTFuqua

You know we always want pictures unless we can get a video instead/too.


----------



## jnpgram

tla1217 said:


> Thanks Boomer, yes,everything is the same but I suggest everyone use parchment paper or something to be sure no glue seeps out onto the platen.
> 
> Press stone side down. This way, it doesn't matter the depth of the stone because you are pressing on the glue side (back side) of the stones.
> 
> OMG, that is awesome. I am setting up at a Cheer Competition and I was not going to do rhinestone car decals, because I could not get them to work and I was getting frustrated. My main problem was getting the transfer tape to come off of the Xpel.
> 
> Well, in the last 30 minutes, I have done 4 cheerleaders, 1 Fleur De Lis and 3 megaphones. The transfer tape comes off like a charm.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## sjidohair

tla1217 said:


> Thanks Boomer, yes,everything is the same but I suggest everyone use parchment paper or something to be sure no glue seeps out onto the platen.
> 
> Press stone side down. This way, it doesn't matter the depth of the stone because you are pressing on the glue side (back side) of the stones.
> 
> I pressed a transfer that had 2mm, 3mm and 4mm stones and it turned out beautifully. I did press it right side up first but then I had the idea to turn it over and press the back side. Worked out great. Every single stone has a little circle around it like it should.
> 
> If anyone is confused, let me know and I'll take a picture to clarify.


Great work Terry,, You are doing Great,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

DTFuqua said:


> You know we always want pictures unless we can get a video instead/too.



I'm with you, Terry. A PICTURE says a thousand words!! it's the best way to describe some things - like the visual difference between a rhinestone and a rhinestud!


----------



## tla1217

I took some pictures last night and when I put my camera card into the computer nothing happened. Sheesh, always something. 

I was trying to show how I pressed a motor cycle transfer onto the expel. This transfer even had rhinestud bars so, by pressing the decal facedown with the rhinestone side down and the paper side up by the heat, everything came out beautifully. Every single element of the design had a ring around it and was actually embeded into the expel. I tried to pull some of them off and was not able to. Here's a recap of how to do it. This might help until I get this camera card going....

1. Prepare you decal like you normally would, placing the transfer on the xpel. 
2. Place a piece of parchment or teflon sheet on the press. (I use both).
3. Place your decal rhinestone side down on the parchment paper. If you are using expel, you should be able to see the words expel on the back of the decal. 
4. Cover with another teflon sheet or parchment paper. I use both. 
5. I pressed at 325 for 12 seconds. 
6. You are pressing the glue side of the stones so, I reduced the heat a little bit. 

I'll try to get back on here later with pics....


----------



## DTFuqua

And the video?


----------



## tla1217

DTFuqua said:


> And the video?


Terry, you are cracking me up. I can't even get still pictures to work let alone a video. Need to get my son over here to see what's up...


----------



## tla1217

Ok, let me try to make it more understandable here. 
Before you press your decal, turn it over, then press....that's it. Hope this helps.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Hi all! I've feel I've been out of the loop for the last couple of weeks with all of the sports teams ect, so I'm trying to catch up. Can someone clarify about the dryer sheets? I've been rhinestone the last couple of days and so begins the static cling again. I've tried spraying with the static spray but then the stones tend not to stick. I'm curious how you are using the drying sheets? What exactly are you rubbing??? 

thanks,
Kathy Mac


----------



## Boomerbabe

I rub the back side (non sticky side) of the transfer sheet before I peel from the backing then pick up the stones. This is also the side I spray with the ClingFree. I peel the transfer tape from the backing hold it by one short side about arm's length, letting it hang down, spray it lightly a couple of times, wave it in the air and then pick up my stones. So far it has worked for me. I'm sure if anyone was watching they'd be ROTFL, But this is just my technique.


----------



## SewMuchMore

soooooo you're not spraying the sticky side??? I kind of thought that is where the static is.

Kathy


----------



## Boomerbabe

You can spray the sticky side if there is still too much static but it has to be very very lightly and I would make sure it was dry before picking up the stones. Hence, waving it in the air like a flag.


----------



## crcrhinestones

i have dryer sheets all over the place...i put a few in the corner i keep my transfer film in, i keep some in my trays when not using and i put one on the table next to me when i'm making transfers. i also rub the non sticky side of the transfer film before peeling and find that once i peel if i rub it a few times across my stomach it reduces the static (boomer people would be ROTFL watching me as well )...oh and i also spray my work area once/twice a week with the static spray


----------



## Leg cramps

Im so glad I dont have a static problem.I guess cuase i work in the basement!I have a humidifier going but it must be moist enough to keep from clinging to my tape.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Wow, I sure am glad we don't have the static problem were i am. It sounds like a nightmare. It's funny the way that is. When we layer the designs we can place the first layer right on top and move it around until lined up. Never once had a stone move. We were layering a 5 color design today with no issues.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Figured I would post a few new decals we have done this week. Hope everyone is great!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

1,105 ss6 2mm stones


----------



## TheDecalWorld

25 High School bulk order


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Custom Football decal with players custom number


----------



## allhamps

My stones jump around like they are trying to go back overseas!! I usually use the spray and just spray lightly on the sticky side of the tape after I put it on the frame. Then I put it down and put the stones on my template. This allows it to dry and prevents the "air waving" (I have enough things folks laugh at me about).

This past weekend I was out of spray so I tried the dryer sheets. Didn't quite know what to rub, so I rubed the front of the tape, the back of the tape before I peeled the paper off, AND the template. Worked great and I had the best smelling transfers in town


----------



## SickPuppy

I have About 300 transfers that I am taking to the Military base next week. Hope it works out, I have put a great deal of time and money into this project. I will post some pics next week after I get the display set up


----------



## DTFuqua

TheDecalWorld said:


> Custom Football decal with players custom number


 It may be my vision since the 3MM stones look so large to me but isn't there a lot of space between the stones in the decals? Is that much space necessary for heat-pressing on/into the decal material?


----------



## SewMuchMore

Does anyone know what the new decal material is from DAS? I opened some that I had purchased back in June and it is a nightmare..... excess adhesive everywhere. I had to trim away at least 3/4 of an inch on both sides just in order to get it in the cutter. It's my own fault, I should have opened it way back then but the summer is my slow time and it didnt' even occur to me, and now the rhinestones are picking up. Just curious what the new stuff is and if anyone has tried it. 

Kathy


----------



## jean518

Yes I have the new stencil material from DAS. I has a white paper backing instead of the plastic carrier. NO MESSY GLUE!!! It is great. Weeds wonderfully. Just follow the instructions for settings that come with it.


----------



## SewMuchMore

I talked to DAS and ordered the october special which included the new rhinestone material. I mentioned that I had just got to opening the old material which I had ordered back in June and that I had glue everywhere. They offered to replace both rolls for me 

Kathy


----------



## SickPuppy

Today was my last day at the military base and sales were a little better than last year. The rhinestone T-Shirts and decals did well but sales of the vinyl and DTG items was down.

One great thing, the director of AAFES liked my work so much she offered me a full time shop. The really great thing is all I have to pay AAFES is 20% of the monthly sales. 

If everything works out I should have the shop open by Balck Friday


----------



## Boomerbabe

That's wonderful, Sick. I wish you the very best. Nice deal you have there.


----------



## DCans

Which base Sick?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Great news Sick. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

That is awesome way to go!


----------



## Kim_t2_au

Fantastic news, sick. You gonna take up the offer?

Kim


----------



## SickPuppy

Kim_t2_au said:


> Fantastic news, sick. You gonna take up the offer?
> 
> Kim


I am going to look at the site today. It will depend on location and traffic. The shop is located next to a small convenience store and a Popeye's Chicken.

The building has just been remodeled and AAFES will provide all of the displays and counters.

When the 3 ID is home there are over 11,000 soldiers on Ft Stewart. 

If I take the shop I will of course need to specialize in military pride type of merchandise. 

20% of total sales is not bad considering that if I don't make anything I don't pay anything. The drawback is I will need to hire and train two part time employees. Their wages I have to pay regardless of monthly income. 

It is a big decision to make, going from a one man home based business to a full time shop with employees. Plus this will definitely cut into my fishing time.


----------



## Leg cramps

Sick thats great! Sounds like a good deal Id take it!good luck!


----------



## SickPuppy

The space is 15 by 30 feet, newly remolded. It looks like they are getting ready to hang slat board on the walls.

The location is not bad. It is across the street from the golf club and it is near the bowling alley. It shares an entrance with the Troop Store which is something like a convenience store that sells military necessities.

My biggest rhinestone seller the two weeks I was open at the PX was the Army Wife decal


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That sounds awesome Sick! Congrats! You should do well there with the hats a well. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Just finished designing The Decal World rhinestone design for the store front window. This think is going to BLING. 43" wide across the front store front window with 9,878 ss10 stones in the design. Will post pics once it is installed. Nobody will miss our store now


----------



## TheDecalWorld




----------



## Boomerbabe

Very cool. You are right, that will be hard to miss. Are you open yet?


----------



## DCans

Man Matt that is going to be one sweet Store front window.


----------



## sjidohair

Nice work Matt looks great

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## dan-ann

That is impressive.


----------



## jean518

The design is awesome!!


----------



## Rusty44

Great Job.... You'll attract a lot of attention with that sign. 

Sandra


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> Very cool. You are right, that will be hard to miss. Are you open yet?


The goal is by Jan 1. You know how this time of the year is. To busy with online orders to think about anything else. After Christmas we are going to knock it out and get open local. Been here for 3 1/2 months and no time in the day to do anything else.


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> Just finished designing The Decal World rhinestone design for the store front window. This think is going to BLING. 43" wide across the front store front window with 9,878 ss10 stones in the design. Will post pics once it is installed. Nobody will miss our store now


Best of luck, Matt!!! I LOVE your sign!


----------



## SickPuppy

Nice design Matt, good luck on the new store. I am trying to open a store front myself but my target market is 90% military so I don't think a rhinestone sign in the window is the right approach.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Wow, that is beautiful good job.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

First one is done and went without any issues. It is a 2 man job atleast. Used up alot of template material and the layering was tough, but turn out just the way I wanted. Made a few tweaks on it and the official size is 12" x 45" and 10,765 stones. Making the exact design out of ss6 stones that will be 32" wide for the back widow of the business car. Very cloudy day here today so not much bling, but this is it applied to the store front.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Sorry for the huge image. Made a little smaller.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, Attaching the image is not the way I see here. Here is just a link to view it. Wow that was harder than making the decal. 

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/098fa734.jpg


----------



## CyberSultan

Matt, that turned out great!! That is sure to get people's attention! With the sun shining on it, it has to be spectacular!


----------



## Boomerbabe

To say the least "Awesome" I sure won't have any trouble finding your shop should I come over your way. Will you be selling bulk rhinestones there too?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Thanks. It still has some fluid behind it with bubble that are working there way out. No sun today to bake it in though will post a video when it is at full bling. Also took a video of the install and layering to show how to do it. I will post the video once it is finished this week. The entire thing only took about 1 hour to make which was not to bad for almost 11,000 stones. Yes boomer to all of your questions.


----------



## Kim_t2_au

Wow, that is quite some decal, Matt. Congrats.

Kim


----------



## irish

That is really great! ! Good luck with the storefront


----------



## Leg cramps

Looks awesome matt! good luck on your new store!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I have had many requests to see what the store front decal video looks like. I have attached a link here of the quick one we made for our website. However, we will be making one this week that will have the layering and application process as well to show all of you how to make your own super bling window advertising.


----------



## MDsUnique

TheDecalWorld said:


> Sorry for the huge image. Made a little smaller.


 Here's one word no one has used yet - FANTABULOUS!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, We actually had a sunny day yesterday. Boy that first video did the decal no justice. I am making a new video of the decal with the sun actually hitting it. WOW. should have up soon. Already have 3 stores in our building area wanting one of their logo for the store front.


----------



## DTFuqua

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ok, We actually had a sunny day yesterday. Boy that first video did the decal no justice. I am making a new video of the decal with the sun actually hitting it. WOW. should have up soon. Already have 3 stores in our building area wanting one of their logo for the store front.


Any idea what your gonna charge for the store front sizes?


----------



## SHALO

Hello Everyone,

Is it possible to overlay the Xpel material which already has rhinestones on it ,to a regular decal material.( 3M high Performance ). like when you do regular 2 color vinyl decal?

Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Alex, We have been applying the rhinestone decals on top o regular vinyl for a few months now. It looks great and works great. 

DTF the pricing on the store front decals will vary a ton. Since the sizes and stone counts will be so different. We are estimating between $300-$600. We have had 2 requests already and they said they would pay that price no problem for something that unique. We have a high end shopping center on the beach here that is high traffic for window shoppers and vacationers. A lot of celebrities in the area as well. I am going to introduce it to the stores down there and I think they will be HUGE!!


----------



## tla1217

Matt, that's beautiful!


----------



## osbeckjs

I have been a lurker on this forum and have made and sold alot of rhinestone and rhinestud T's but had to try the car decal rhinestone designs. I finally got the nerve to try it (of course it is now winter here in MN) so hopefully it will stick and stay on my car with all the scraping and snow to be had. I have attached a photo of my first design. I am still hand setting but recently purchased the Fortune Stone software from Louis for my Corel Draw so am excited to try making rhinestone templates to make my life easier. Hope this produces a lot of future sales for my business! I am so excited about this I had to share!


----------



## Eview1

Welcome Sue!

Nice Design, what did you use for your decal backing?


----------



## osbeckjs

Hi and thanks. I used the Xpel Value. It worked really slick. I am itching to try some other designs, now just have to find time!


----------



## Kim_t2_au

osbeckjs said:


> I am so excited about this I had to share!


great work, Sue. I love the design.

Kim


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Another Solution for the Static Problem:

The static problem came up several times in this thread. One solution is to have a sheet of flock on hand. Place the sheet of flock right next to where you are making transfers. All you have to do is lay the transfer tape on top of the sheet of flock and the static disappears. 

The flock absorbs the static and it will last forever : )

Brian


----------



## rcmsellers

We use static guard spray. We spray a little on the transfer tape before applying it to the rhinestones and it has worked fine so far.


----------



## edelweiss1

Like osbeckjs, I've been lurking here awhile as well. We've had our cutter for a year. Started making templates last fall for several shirts. Now I really want to start making the decals - they would work SO great in all of our markets! 

We have SmartCut Pro2 and the DAS Stone Stencil Sytem - am debating whether or not to purchase the DAS Decal System (any input here is welcome ). 

My big question right now is where would be the best place to purchase the Xpel?

Thanks to each of you for sharing your knowledge!!!
P.S. Matt, the store front decal looks AWESOME! Ingenious!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

edelweiss1 said:


> Like osbeckjs, I've been lurking here awhile as well. We've had our cutter for a year. Started making templates last fall for several shirts. Now I really want to start making the decals - they would work SO great in all of our markets!
> 
> We have SmartCut Pro2 and the DAS Stone Stencil Sytem - am debating whether or not to purchase the DAS Decal System (any input here is welcome ).
> 
> My big question right now is where would be the best place to purchase the Xpel?
> 
> Thanks to each of you for sharing your knowledge!!!
> P.S. Matt, the store front decal looks AWESOME! Ingenious!!!


I've been referring my KNK/ACS customers to this site to order XPEL:

DesignsAndBling


----------



## onthespotgraphix

Here is one that I did for a local softball organization. I love these rhienstone car decals. They look so awesome, now I am just hunting for places to find cheaper application fluid and decal material that still works well.


----------



## rcmsellers

Was that for the OC Batbusters.


----------



## Rusty44

onthespotgraphix said:


> Here is one that I did for a local softball organization. I love these rhienstone car decals. They look so awesome, now I am just hunting for places to find cheaper application fluid and decal material that still works well.



Looks great ... what size stones did you use?


----------



## allhamps

Looks great!!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Looks great!


----------



## Donnalit

great design - looks very nice


----------



## My Shirt Connect

osbeckjs said:


> I have been a lurker on this forum and have made and sold alot of rhinestone and rhinestud T's but had to try the car decal rhinestone designs. I finally got the nerve to try it (of course it is now winter here in MN) so hopefully it will stick and stay on my car with all the scraping and snow to be had. I have attached a photo of my first design. I am still hand setting but recently purchased the Fortune Stone software from Louis for my Corel Draw so am excited to try making rhinestone templates to make my life easier. Hope this produces a lot of future sales for my business! I am so excited about this I had to share!


 Nice Job!!!!


----------



## onthespotgraphix

No it was for the Fort Worth Batbusters in Texas, but I'd love to have a contact name to the OC Batbusters if you have one.


----------



## onthespotgraphix

ss06 works best for me for car decals.


----------



## Donnalit

onthespotgraphix said:


> ss06 works best for me for car decals.


Is that pretty much the norm? or does it depend on the design???

Personally, I prefer working with 3MM stones - handling them seems easier...


----------



## onthespotgraphix

Donnalit said:


> Is that pretty much the norm? or does it depend on the design???
> 
> Personally, I prefer working with 3MM stones - handling them seems easier...


yeah, i hate working with the ss06's too. I avoid them whenever possible, but for the car decals since it usually has to be a small design it is a must. I haven't tried anything bigger ona car decal yet, but will be experimenting with it soon. DAS told me i would need to use all ss06's for car decals.


----------



## Donnalit

onthespotgraphix said:


> yeah, i hate working with the ss06's too. I avoid them whenever possible, but for the car decals since it usually has to be a small design it is a must. I haven't tried anything bigger ona car decal yet, but will be experimenting with it soon. DAS told me i would need to use all ss06's for car decals.


thanks! good to know... makes sense I guess... designs are usually smaller for car windows


----------



## Donnalit

I've ordered some additional ss06's to make some comparisons ...hope to be able to show some comparisons with same design in different stone size...

another question - since I'm still working on this transition from garments to glass ... 
can you use the same transfer tape for garments AND car decals?

in other words - can I take 1 design (ie: a school mascot) and make a shirt AND matching car decal using essentially the same materials??? 
sorry if this has been addressed already - i tried to read thru the 54+ pages in this thread to find an answer  thanks!!


----------



## allhamps

Yes, Donna, you can. You simply do your transfer on the transfer paper in the sizes you want, then press to shirt, or press to the decal material. Nothing else is needed.

PS - I found these fantastic clear plastic sheets at Staples that I have begun to use to display my decals. I just forgot the name of them, but I will find it and post. They are sturdy, but flexible, and you can punch holes in them so you can put them in a binder. I've attached a sample sheet, pic is not too good, but you should be able to see.


----------



## Donnalit

allhamps said:


> Yes, Donna, you can. You simply do your transfer on the transfer paper in the sizes you want, then press to shirt, or press to the decal material. Nothing else is needed.
> 
> PS - I found these fantastic clear plastic sheets at Staples that I have begun to use to display my decals. I just forgot the name of them, but I will find it and post. They are sturdy, but flexible, and you can punch holes in them so you can put them in a binder. I've attached a sample sheet, pic is not too good, but you should be able to see.


Great! Thank you  sometimes i get confused by the way different vendors refer to the materials used in making these things... i guess i wanted to make sure that the "transfer tape" and "transfer paper" were basically interchangeable...
i bought a huge role of silicone transfer material for my rhinestone shirts when i first started out - didn't want to have to buy another type if what i have will work.

LOVE your idea of showing off your designs - very clever!!! 
It looks a little like clear pocket notebook sheets... right??


----------



## allhamps

Yes, it's similar to that. I found them in the section with the sheet protectors. However, they are actually hard plastic and not the thin papery type of plastic like the sheet protectors.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We use ss10's on 80% of our car decals. You can use 10's, 6's, 16's which ever you would like. They all work great. It just depends on your design. We have no issues with any of the sizes. We have sold over 2,500 now without major issues.


----------



## Rusty44

allhamps said:


> Yes, Donna, you can. You simply do your transfer on the transfer paper in the sizes you want, then press to shirt, or press to the decal material. Nothing else is needed.
> 
> PS - I found these fantastic clear plastic sheets at Staples that I have begun to use to display my decals. I just forgot the name of them, but I will find it and post. They are sturdy, but flexible, and you can punch holes in them so you can put them in a binder. I've attached a sample sheet, pic is not too good, but you should be able to see.



These look great. I am a beginner of rhinestone designs, and I was wondering on your samples for the school mascot and lettering, did you have to get any type of permission from the school to use this combination (in case the mascot is licensed)? How does that work.


----------



## allhamps

This particular design belongs to the Youth Association, and I am only producing the items for them to sell. Since I am not selling any of this on my own, I did not need any special permission to do the designs. Basically, they contracted me to produce their designs for them only, but they are allowing me to use pictures of the designs I produced on my website and for advertisement.


----------



## Rusty44

allhamps said:


> This particular design belongs to the Youth Association, and I am only producing the items for them to sell. Since I am not selling any of this on my own, I did not need any special permission to do the designs. Basically, they contracted me to produce their designs for them only, but they are allowing me to use pictures of the designs I produced on my website and for advertisement.


So when you're commissioned by a sports league, school or association to make items for them to sell that is your permission to use their mascot/logo. But if you were using their logo/mascot in combination with their name then you would need some paperwork stating you have permission to use it. Got it. Thank you for the explanation, I wondered how that worked. I don't want to cross any lines.


----------



## Donnalit

allhamps said:


> Yes, it's similar to that. I found them in the section with the sheet protectors. However, they are actually hard plastic and not the thin papery type of plastic like the sheet protectors.


If you could find a part # to post I would really appreciate it... I just searched 2 Staples stores and an Office Depot trying to find the item you pictured with no success. Even the store personnel didn't have a suggestion. Most of the sturdier plastic dividers and sheet protectors are "filmy" not crystal clear like the one you show...
Thanks!


----------



## rcmsellers

Here is the Florida State logo:


----------



## rcmsellers

Here are a couple more that I have done. It is UCLA and Softball MOM.


----------



## sjidohair

Beautiful,,,,,,

MMM


----------



## CyberSultan

Great job on the decals!


----------



## rcmsellers

Thanks for the kind words. We are trying to get more of the softball and baseball mom stuff out this year as well, as team names.


----------



## onthespotgraphix

Was it a long process and expensive process to get rights to do college logos?


----------



## rcmsellers

It is long and expensive. You just have to be persistent if you want to do it.


----------



## sjidohair

You can buy licensing from CLC. and the prosess goes pretty fast,

The Collegiate Licensing Company : The Collegiate Licensing Company

you apply for each college or license on its own, so you can have specific schools or Frats,,, ect....

MMM


----------



## onthespotgraphix

are the prices for each school different? can you give me a round about idea of what one school would cost?


----------



## sjidohair

I would contact them and they will tell you all the specifics without a commitment from you at all..

So just have a list of who you are interested in, 
And the prices do differ, and period of time the licenses are for as well..

But doing it this way you are protected,,,,and doing it the right way.


----------



## onthespotgraphix

thanks so much for the info.


----------



## sjidohair

Your very welcome


----------



## allhamps

That FSU shows well. How big is it? I'm still having a hard time settling on a standard size for my decals.


----------



## rcmsellers

I want to say that I made the FSU 5" high by 4" wide.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I normally try to stay around 5"x5" or 4"x4" on the decals. The mom designs we do are about 3"x8". We are doing a ton of custom decals now though for businesses.


----------



## rcmsellers

You guys do great work.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Matt. I've been keeping my decals at around 5x5, no more than 6x6, if possible. Since I haven't done a lot of decals, I take great comfort in knowing I'm in the same size range as the Decal King.


----------



## vickycarol

Hi, I am wanting to do a couple of rhinestone decals for my car. But I don't know what kind of transfer tape to use. Also, is there somewhere that I can buy some of it? Thanks for any information on this. Vicky


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, The first bulk order of Rhinestone Car Decals is done. 200 decals for this Cheer organization that shipped out today. Just got another order in for 160 Bling Decals and 75 shirts today. Long week ahead at The Decal World. Anyone want to come help? ;}

First order of 200 decals.


----------



## sjidohair

Great job ,Matt keep up the good work

Sandy jo


----------



## Eview1

Really Nice Matt, way to GO


----------



## SandyMcC

You are SUCH an inspiration!!!! : )


----------



## lizziemaxine

Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Leg cramps

Matt did you contour cut around stones or is there decal material in between all the letters?its hard to tell in the picture.thats alot of decals!lol great job!glad its going good for you !keep up the great work.I havent talked to you in a while...have you gotten any new equiptment latelty?Are you still doing these with templates or have you moved up to a machine setter yet?Thanks for posting its good to see the old timers once and a while.seems the forum has changed a bit sice I started.


----------



## tla1217

Nice job Matt!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Thanks everyone. Just finished up the order for 150 Mom designs today. 

Eric, We just added another Jaguar IV Cutter because we are cutting so many templates for customers now. Both Jaguars are running all day long with is music to our ears. Do not planning to make the change to the Cam Machine. We fly through these things with the templates. For this order we just grouped 4 at a time then layered a special way to make sure everything lined up perfect for the decal material. It took a little thinking because the colors are separate to layer. 

Hope everyone is doing great! Back to work


----------



## agensop

is ANYONE using a cams to do the decals??? or is everyone using just cutter ? i think all the work everyone doing is frigging awesome  i am excited to get into this soon. i have some absolutely awesome ideas i am going to try.

one question i have though is do you do you leave the application tape on the design and just send instruction to your customers when you send them out? do you send them fluid too? or just tell them how to make it. 

just curious on your end process TO the customer.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Decals are getting bigger and bigger! Just completed and order for 300 declas for a school and an order for 100 for a cheer group here. We sold 39 of them at a small event last weekend at $20.00 each.


----------



## sjidohair

Mat they look great,, good job,,


----------



## Leg cramps

yeah matt I hear ya,I work with a cutter and templates.I agree with you that you an whip them out faster with the templates.I havent had any large enough orders to group yet. 
now on my _larger_ (4-5 color)designs lining it all up is the hard thing. I have used the two holes at the bottom trick(like registration marks) but did not really work well for me.I did find that if I am working with a big peice of tape say 12x12,I would put flat flexible plastic rulers along the top and bottom edges of the tape making it much easier to work with..I find myself just eyeballing it most of the time,even when I heat press.Now if it is a 4x shirt i would fold in half and press a center line to go off of.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Great Job Matt really pushing them decals


----------



## Stitches.Designs

I have the Gcc Jaguar cutter can someone tell me what else I need to make window rhineston decals. Also where can I get the material. Thanks


----------



## diana13t

agensop said:


> is ANYONE using a cams to do the decals??? or is everyone using just cutter ? i think all the work everyone doing is frigging awesome  i am excited to get into this soon. i have some absolutely awesome ideas i am going to try.
> 
> one question i have though is do you do you leave the application tape on the design and just send instruction to your customers when you send them out? do you send them fluid too? or just tell them how to make it.
> 
> just curious on your end process TO the customer.


 
I have a Cams machine but I use DAS's rhinestone software to create the design with the contour cut around it for the decal material. So I'll cut the decal material out of the DAS program then convert my rhinestone design to an .ai file to send to my Cams software to convert to the .yng file it needs to set the rhinestones on the transfer tape. 

I think whether to use the stencil method or a cams machine is better and faster depends on your situation. For those of you who have others to work with, I can totally see how the stencil method in a "production line" basis can be faster. But for those of us who work alone, the cams machine can be a huge time saver. It can run designs while I'm pressing shirts, creating new designs, entering in a/p or a/r invoices, ordering supplies, making lunch or playing with my 4 yr old daughter, etc. And it's like having an employee without having to worry about their dependability, work ethics or skills, lol . So I think both ways are great, just one or the other can work better for you depending on your situation......just my 2 cents .


----------



## sandykay

I can't seem to find info on the actual making of the decals here. Am I overlooking it or do I need to look at a different link? I have a cutter and software for rhinestone cutting. I now make tshirts rhinestone transfers but I want to make the car decals and do not know what to use to do the decals. Can anyone advise me? The vinyl material, the liquid many are speaking of and if the rhinestones are the kind you apply with a heat press or other kind?


----------



## Boomerbabe

Try this thread here on the forum
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, So we just had a big promotional products company call for a quote on 5,000 rhinestone car decals. Sent back the quote and just waiting for a reply now. Cross your fingers this could be the big one. Spoke on the phone 2 times already and hope to close the deal this week.


----------



## Rusty44

WOW Matt ... prayers coming your way for that order to close. Good luck with it. Sandra


----------



## lizziemaxine

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ok, So we just had a big promotional products company call for a quote on 5,000 rhinestone car decals. Sent back the quote and just waiting for a reply now. Cross your fingers this could be the big one. Spoke on the phone 2 times already and hope to close the deal this week.


Wow, that's great. Hope you get it.


----------



## rcmsellers

Send it my way Matt. You don't need anymore business. LOL... Good Luck with the order.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I have been thinking about this process last week and I had to look for supplies.
Finally all are arrived and I will post my way this week with pictures.
Bumper Sticker
1. Make motif (Rhsn or Sequin)
2. Heat apply to fabric (laser cut or sissors) with Hot melt glue film under the layer(This film will hold fabric not to get lose ends)
3. Bottom of Hot melt glue add double side tape. Double side tape( both side have release paper)
Confuse?
As similar as Embroidery patch making.
From the top.
Rhsn or Sequin (motif) +
Fabric +
hotmelt glue film all together Heat press.
Double side tape at end.
It will be interesting task.

Back window glass sticker.
Sequin: 
1. Just turn around roll(reel) then sequin will go on tape upside down.
2. Cut and apply with clear tape. No one can see the tape.
It will be so easy to make back glass decal in production.
Recomend Most sticky brand. Ducksung Co.
Rhsn: 
AA system has shine side up (not glue side up) machine. Develope for Rhsn tattoo maker, www.xoticeyes.com with 100 workers in VA. Same technic use double side glued tape.


----------



## msracefan

Been keeping my fingers crossed for you Matt. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## sjidohair

Good Luck Matt, I hope you get this sale,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BlingItOn

5,000...WOW! That's great Matt!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

So bad news. The 5,000 order did not go though. I could have done it but they wanted them to cheap. Wouldn't have been worth my time to make the money I would of on the deal. 

I do have GOOD news for all of you though. Just thought of a new creative way to get you more local sales if your not in FLA. Best way I could think of to advertise rhinestone shirts. Posted a video for you to see. Had them on for one full day and sold two $65.00 shirts in a parking lot while I was in the mall. LOL

YouTube - Rhinestone Car magnets For Local Advertising The Rhinestone Of Shirts And Apparel World

I'll also start a new thread for people to share advertising techniques. Figure that would be a good thread for everyone. 

Have a great Day! 

Matt


----------



## Boomerbabe

Great idea, but I am in FLA, so I can't use or adapt this idea??


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL Of course you can Boom. Just don't drive around my area all blinged up.


----------



## MDsUnique

TheDecalWorld said:


> So bad news. The 5,000 order did not go though. I could have done it but they wanted them to cheap. Wouldn't have been worth my time to make the money I would of on the deal.
> 
> I do have GOOD news for all of you though. Just thought of a new creative way to get you more local sales if your not in FLA. Best way I could think of to advertise rhinestone shirts. Posted a video for you to see. Had them on for one full day and sold two $65.00 shirts in a parking lot while I was in the mall. LOL
> 
> YouTube - Rhinestone Car magnets For Local Advertising The Rhinestone Of Shirts And Apparel World
> 
> I'll also start a new thread for people to share advertising techniques. Figure that would be a good thread for everyone.
> 
> Have a great Day!
> 
> Matt


 Sorry to hear about the order not going through but thanks for continuing to amaze with your great ideas!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Sorry the order didn't go through. You can be sure there will be others, though.


----------



## Susan Scott

Sorry to hear about your big order Matt. Your Bling magnets look great. You are so great about sharing your ideas and trick and tips with everyone Your one heck of a guy. My hat is off to you.

Thank you 
Susan (Grimsby,Ontario)


----------



## irish

Matt, thanks for the great idea and the info on the codes


----------



## diana13t

Sorry the order didn't happen, but it's not worth doing if you can't make any profits. Thanks for the awesome advertising idea!!!!


----------



## Rusty44

Matt ... it's a great feeling to know that they came to you for an order. Sorry it didn't work out. You're an inspiration to those of us getting in the biz with your knowledge and sharing of ideas ... Sandra


----------



## rubyred

Way to go on the car magnet, Matt. Sorry that sale fell through, but it's ok to pass up a job that just isn't profitable. It helps me remember that this stuff is customized, and that has value.


----------



## Eview1

Boomer, I have it everywhere, Matt doesn't mind...LOL 



Boomerbabe said:


> Great idea, but I am in FLA, so I can't use or adapt this idea??


----------



## biglar

Really nice work! I am just getting started with Rhinestones. What system are you using and where do you purchase the $225 cutters. I have a Roland GX24 but it only has a down pressure of 250 and they recommend 300 or more. Do these lower cost cutters offer the increased downward pressure. What software are you using? What materials are you using for the car transfers? Again, great work on the designs. I hope to get to that point someday. Appreciate your sharing with the fourm. THANKS!


----------



## DTFuqua

figure out how to do a "cut twice" thing with your roland and save yurself some money


----------



## DivineBling

biglar said:


> I have a Roland GX24 but it only has a down pressure of 250 and they recommend 300 or more. Do these lower cost cutters offer the increased downward pressure.


You don't need 300 grams of downforce to cut rhinestone templates. Depending on the material you use, you only need 140-250 grams of downforce. You should be perfectly fine with your GX-24. That's a great cutter!


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> So bad news. The 5,000 order did not go though. I could have done it but they wanted them to cheap. Wouldn't have been worth my time to make the money I would of on the deal.
> 
> I do have GOOD news for all of you though. Just thought of a new creative way to get you more local sales if your not in FLA. Best way I could think of to advertise rhinestone shirts. Posted a video for you to see. Had them on for one full day and sold two $65.00 shirts in a parking lot while I was in the mall. LOL
> 
> YouTube - Rhinestone Car magnets For Local Advertising The Rhinestone Of Shirts And Apparel World
> 
> I'll also start a new thread for people to share advertising techniques. Figure that would be a good thread for everyone.
> 
> Have a great Day!
> 
> Matt


Matt,

Sorry you did not get this sale, but I know you have many more opportunites around the corner for you.

Thanks for the great video,, we were just discusing this the other day, but not with the printed color under it,, Great Job..


----------



## DCans

Loved the video Matt, Thanks.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

You're welcome David! The magnets are getting ALOT of attention. I switch up the QR codes all the time now with different discount or promotions we are running that month. Works out great, easy to switch and they can scan it and see a video of the product we are advertising.


----------



## allhamps

Ok, so I'm FINALLY starting to push out the decals. Here are 2 12x12 ones that I did for my favorite client. 

The first one is her actual logo. The one with the shoes I thought was just right for her. She does an amazing job with Swavorski hand bling on shoes Pascale's House of Bling..The Queen of everything Bling....as seen on NBC.

I've got a few other Mascot decals going, so hopefully I'll post those soon. I'll catch up with you guys eventually


----------



## CyberSultan

Very nice! Great job Slick!


----------



## Boomerbabe

These are great!! I really love the shoes (is that too typically female?)


----------



## allhamps

Scott - Thanks, and by the way, it's your Stick Ons material that I'm using. I hated it when I first got it, it melted like ice cream in August. But I got the hang of it now for my heat press, and I LOVE it!! PM me if you have it in quantities larger than what's posted on your site.

B.Babe - yes those are too typically female, BUT I COULD NEVER WEAR THEM. I'd be falling over like a drunk. Those things have got to have 6-8" heels!!!


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, so I'm FINALLY starting to push out the decals. Here are 2 12x12 ones that I did for my favorite client.
> 
> The first one is her actual logo. The one with the shoes I thought was just right for her. She does an amazing job with Swavorski hand bling on shoes Pascale's House of Bling..The Queen of everything Bling....as seen on NBC.
> 
> I've got a few other Mascot decals going, so hopefully I'll post those soon. I'll catch up with you guys eventually


Great works as always from you Carol,
These should be a big seller for your client,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Sweet designs Slick! Sure those decals are getting some attention! That is one happy customer I bet!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Those look awesome great job


----------



## DTFuqua

Question for everyone. I find that I have to move almost every stone after getting any one of three programs to try to make a template with placement that "LOOKS" right to me . Does everyone/anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SandyMcC

One word response from me, Slick... WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## allhamps

DTFuqua said:


> Question for everyone. I find that I have to move almost every stone after getting any one of three programs to try to make a template with placement that "LOOKS" right to me . Does everyone/anyone else have this problem?


Terry, does the word "PICKY" come to mind? Just kidding. Really though, I try to move as FEW stones as possible, as it speeds up my design process. Maybe we need to look at WHY you feel you need to adjust all the stones, everytime? Is it the spacing you don't like, or perhaps the way something was filled? If you find that it is for reasons like this that you are constantly adjusting, maybe you might want to take some more time and play with your initial settings or do some custom fill patterns to try and eliminate some of that? I can imagine how much time you must spend on designing if you are tweaking all the stones mostly all the time. Unless it's just something wrong with the programs, maybe we can help you find a way to avoid a lot of that. True, there have been certain designs that I litterally hand placed the dots on because I just didn't like what the software did, but I don't do that too often. I use DAS and FunTime, and they pretty much do the trick.


----------



## mfatty500

I maybe move a dozen or so at best with my ACS program. I'd never get any beer drinking done if I moved every stone!


----------



## allhamps

Mike, are you sure you're moving stones, or is that the beer


----------



## DivineBling

mfatty500 said:


> I maybe move a dozen or so at best with my ACS program. I'd never get any beer drinking done if I moved every stone!


Spoken like a true Illini! (I'm originally from East Peoria. Good place to be FROM.)

Carol, those are both GORGEOUS designs!!! I found myself scrolling way in to admire the script font and the amazing detail you put into perfecting it. That woman is spectacular and the shoes are stunning! When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## BML Builder

Slick great work!!! I love both of those designs, but I am just like you I could never wear them. Though when I was a teenager I did, but that has been way tooooo many years ago and I don't wear heels at all anymore!!!


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Stephanie. That's her favorite font, Chopin Script, and this was one of the few times I hand placed the stone sizes on the script because I didn't like what the software was giving me. It's based on the same theory as the Edwardian Script with all the different stones sizes. It took 13 mins and 48 secs. Cute little thing that DAS timer


----------



## DTFuqua

One of the problems I have are with the way the fills look. They are never "even" looking. I just blow it up pretty big so I can move the circles just a tad and I have to even out the spacing as closely as possible. I do like the fills to be tight too. Then there is the invisible stones making some dots cut double and some not. One thing that might help out is to use more blocky type font that might be easier to get a fill that would look OK. Actually, I haven't been doing anything since I made that Rolling Stones tounge picture into a flag color scheme. I never could find something to put on my van to help sell the decals but I finally decided on "GOT BLING ?" with the phone number but I made it too big for the sheet of hot fix transfer paper I have left so I'll have to wait till after bill time to order a roll and finish the thing. Its 7 X 14 with over 1800 stones. I might get another hundred gross stones in something besides crystal for it since I have to wait anyway. Just need to figure out what color I want. Probably just best to use the crystal anyway.


----------



## lizziemaxine

allhamps said:


> Ok, so I'm FINALLY starting to push out the decals. Here are 2 12x12 ones that I did for my favorite client.
> 
> The first one is her actual logo. The one with the shoes I thought was just right for her. She does an amazing job with Swavorski hand bling on shoes Pascale's House of Bling..The Queen of everything Bling....as seen on NBC.
> 
> I've got a few other Mascot decals going, so hopefully I'll post those soon. I'll catch up with you guys eventually


Great designs. Love the shoes.


----------



## BlingItOn

Nice designs Slick....I hung up my heels a while back. I look at the heels in the stores now and wonder how in the world do people walk in those things. I guess younger ladies have stronger ankles


----------



## sjidohair

I just got back from Vegas with some Clients of mine, and the heels out there were unreal,,,,,, fun but very extreme.

The Rhinestones on the heels were Awesome!
Sandy jo


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I was at VS design in Texas to install Sequin motif transfer machine and she want to share her skill with all.
pictures and video. If you have any questions: 972-461-0700 

















Click picture to see video.


----------



## sjidohair

Very nice,, thanks for sharing


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

this is all you need with spray bottle.


----------



## DCans

allamerican said:


> this is all you need with spray bottle.



So you heat press the stones onto this material?
(sorry jumping in all late and unknowing)


----------



## DivineBling

DCans said:


> So you heat press the stones onto this material?
> (sorry jumping in all late and unknowing)


Yep! Amazing, isn't it?

You can get it from rhinestonedesignz.com
It's called Stick Ons.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

DivineBling said:


> Yep! Amazing, isn't it?
> 
> You can get it from rhinestonedesignz.com
> It's called Stick Ons.


Also, Pepboys, Homedepot, lows -----. many. if you need big quantity. they have econo line. Contact mfg.

I am going to try with Sequin next week and post here. Cuz it shines more and flat = no air, easy to handle, fast for mass production.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

DCans said:


> So you heat press the stones onto this material?
> (sorry jumping in all late and unknowing)


Yes, same as you do on garment. Peel it and clear film will pick up rhsn
you trim near as possible to the rhsn. 
Good luck and make some $$$$.
You also can order to VS and let them do the dirty job and collect $$$ is good idea too. I will start this way first.


----------



## SickPuppy

allamerican said:


> I was at VS design in Texas to install Sequin motif transfer machine and she want to share her skill with all.
> pictures and video. If you have any questions: 972-461-0700


Great videos and Pics. I would just make one small recommendation. The cut around the decal looks some what rough. You can achieve a more professional clean look by creating a contour cut around the rhinestones. The red image is the decal cut you can see the contour cut is shaped around the rhinestones. If you are using WinPCSign Pro I have a video posted on my website showing how to make the contour cut for a decal.

This decal has been on that window for over a year now.


----------



## jean518

allamerican said:


> Also, Pepboys, Homedepot, lows -----. many. if you need big quantity. they have econo line. Contact mfg.
> 
> I am going to try with Sequin next week and post here. Cuz it shines more and flat = no air, easy to handle, fast for mass production.


What do they call it and in what department?


----------



## DivineBling

jean518 said:


> What do they call it and in what department?


It's called Xpel and it's a paint protection film from what I know. I heard a rumor that they're not making it anymore.


----------



## discoqueen

Not sure where you heard that rumor, but they still sell it on their website. Don't think you can buy wholesale anymore unless you had previously set up an account with them (not taking new accounts).

Here's a link to the products page.
XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot


----------



## Krystle1981

I think it's the standard PPF that they aren't making anymore.


----------



## discoqueen

It's still listed on the page I posted above.


----------



## Krystle1981

Leg Cramps (Eric) posted this a while back...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t155508.html#post927514


----------



## sjidohair

allamerican said:


> Also, Pepboys, Homedepot, lows -----. many. if you need big quantity. they have econo line. Contact mfg.
> 
> I am going to try with Sequin next week and post here. Cuz it shines more and flat = no air, easy to handle, fast for mass production.



I have made them with heat press sequins vinyl,,, and it sticks like a dream, I have had this on my window for over a year now, i believe, as soon as i get to that window i will take a picture for you.

It lays flatter than stones and shines like crazy.

The sequins vinyl is melted in the Decal Material just like my Rhinestone decals,, if not better.

I use the same settings as with the Rhinestone decal

I will get that picture tonight if possible, and post it up for you all to see.

Sandy jo


----------



## BlingItOn

sjidohair said:


> I have made them with heat press sequins vinyl,,, and it sticks like a dream, I have had this on my window for over a year now, i believe, as soon as i get to that window i will take a picture for you.
> 
> It lays flatter than stones and shines like crazy.
> 
> The sequins vinyl is melted in the Decal Material just like my Rhinestone decals,, if not better.
> 
> I use the same settings as with the Rhinestone decal
> 
> I will get that picture tonight if possible, and post it up for you all to see.
> 
> Sandy jo


I'd love to see a picture using the sequins vinyl....can you also post your heat press settings that you use? This is a pretty long thread and that info is burried deep in the thread....it would be nice to see that information posted again.


----------



## sjidohair

I promise i will go get a picture of it this evening .

I use many decal materials, and my setting usually are the same

I press at 12 sec

300 degrees

My settings are with a mighty press, and teflon sheets to protect my lower and upper heat plates.. 

Sandy jo


----------



## discoqueen

Krystle1981 said:


> Leg Cramps (Eric) posted this a while back...
> 
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t155508.html#post927514


I had missed that post. Thank you. 

But like I said before, it is still listed on XPELs site, in several widths (by the foot), which makes me think they still have it.

With that said, however, I will be switching to the StickOns once my current supply of XPEL is gone.


----------



## SickPuppy

discoqueen said:


> I had missed that post. Thank you.
> 
> But like I said before, it is still listed on XPELs site, in several widths (by the foot), which makes me think they still have it.
> 
> With that said, however, I will be switching to the StickOns once my current supply of XPEL is gone.


Did I miss something, what is StickOns. Is it a decal material like Xpel and is it cheaper. I was one of the lucky ones and was able to get Xpel at wholesale prices. 

I am always looking for a way to save money.


----------



## discoqueen

Here ya go, Sick.

Rhinestone StickOns


----------



## vgary

Huh? What is the difference between Rhinestone Stick Ons and regular vinyl? Does it come in colors? Theres no explaination on the order page about what it is/does for the purchaser or how to use it.


----------



## DivineBling

vgary said:


> Huh? What is the difference between Rhinestone Stick Ons and regular vinyl? Does it come in colors? Theres no explaination on the order page about what it is/does for the purchaser or how to use it.


Vida, the Stick Ons material isn't actually vinyl. It's a rhinestone decal material so you can heat press your rhinestones onto it rather than pressing the rhinestone transfer onto a shirt. Then you can put the decal on your car or window, etc, and have some bling!


----------



## vgary

Oh...takes the place of Xpel.


----------



## DivineBling

vgary said:


> Oh...takes the place of Xpel.


Precisely!


----------



## alluwish4

I am curious where you are buying the clear vinyl to adhere to the car. I have been to 3M and back and can't find a good solution. Am I trying to hard?

Everything I see is very permanent adhesive that would be dangerous if someone decided to apply it to the paint instead of glass. Where are you sourcing your product from?


----------



## Krystle1981

alluwish4 said:


> I am curious where you are buying the clear vinyl to adhere to the car. I have been to 3M and back and can't find a good solution. Am I trying to hard?
> 
> Everything I see is very permanent adhesive that would be dangerous if someone decided to apply it to the paint instead of glass. Where are you sourcing your product from?


I use the Rhinestone StickOns material from Rhinestone Designz.com. It wont hurt the paint.


----------



## sjidohair

alluwish4 said:


> I am curious where you are buying the clear vinyl to adhere to the car. I have been to 3M and back and can't find a good solution. Am I trying to hard?
> 
> Everything I see is very permanent adhesive that would be dangerous if someone decided to apply it to the paint instead of glass. Where are you sourcing your product from?


The 3m is sold at the auto parts stores, and directly from 3m online,, in huge rolls. There are many people that sell the decal material,, 
Xpel.com
JSI Sign Systems 2010 - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support
DAS must have their kit to purchase
and many more

but to just try it, napa sells in small amounts


----------



## SickPuppy

vgary said:


> Oh...takes the place of Xpel.


I think it is Xpel just being resold under a different name


----------



## DivineBling

SickPuppy said:


> I think it is Xpel just being resold under a different name


No, it's not Xpel at all.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Glass: If your rhinestone is upside down on sticky tape you all are using on your motif you can stick whole tape from inside of glass. 
Problems will be air burbles cuz of heights of stone. But will people from distance can see that? 
This is why I will try with sequin.
Bumper: just stick on with as motif is. No driver can see the clear tape.


----------



## sjidohair

sjidohair said:


> I have made them with heat press sequins vinyl,,, and it sticks like a dream, I have had this on my window for over a year now, i believe, as soon as i get to that window i will take a picture for you.
> 
> It lays flatter than stones and shines like crazy.
> 
> The sequins vinyl is melted in the Decal Material just like my Rhinestone decals,, if not better.
> 
> I use the same settings as with the Rhinestone decal
> 
> I will get that picture tonight if possible, and post it up for you all to see.
> 
> Sandy jo


As Promised,, Here is the photo, I had to go get the company vechicle to snap the picture of it and yes it is dark, out sorry, 
but still nice ans shiny this is gold with Sequins vinyl and the gold still show us and sparkles still at dark,, and i have gone thru car washes.

thanks for waiting for the pic as well

Sandy jo


----------



## alluwish4

Thank you. You guys are awesome.


----------



## sjidohair

alluwish4 said:


> Thank you. You guys are awesome.



Thanks Cindy, we all just like to share what we know. In the long run it helps everyone create income for their Families .
Sandy jo


----------



## SickPuppy

DivineBling said:


> No, it's not Xpel at all.


Care to share your source.


----------



## DivineBling

SickPuppy said:


> Care to share your source.


My source for the material? 

I get it from Scott at rhinestonedesignz.com. Rhinestone Designz.com


----------



## dan-ann

Sandy where do you get heat press sequin vinyl. I googled it and nothing came up


----------



## jean518

I think she is using sequins in place of the rhinestones. You can get sequins with glue on them and heat press them just like rhinestones.


----------



## sjidohair

I am using sequins heat press vinyl.

It is on a roll, and you just cut your circles like stones, any size you want.

weed it and apply it to the window sticker material you are using.

Peel it and put it up on a window.

I get mine from Plan b a forum member here.

Sandy jo


----------



## allhamps

Sequin heat press vinyl? Is this actually a special kind of vinyl or just the metallic vinyl? I have tested this process with the metallic vinyl, the glitter vinyl and the holographic vinyl and it works well with all of them. The new DAS software even has a process that cuts the holes out in the center so they look like actual sequins if you want. I didn't know there was a special vinyl for this!


----------



## sjidohair

It is the name of the vinyl,, but i dont put the holes in with my das software,, just the round circles, 

It is on a very sticky backing to hold the circles tight untill you press it,, 

I am sure others vendors have things that can work,, this is what i use for the poor mans rhinestones, as well.

so if you have something that works for that give it a try,, it works great,,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## DivineBling

allhamps said:


> Sequin heat press vinyl? Is this actually a special kind of vinyl or just the metallic vinyl? I have tested this process with the metallic vinyl, the glitter vinyl and the holographic vinyl and it works well with all of them. The new DAS software even has a process that cuts the holes out in the center so they look like actual sequins if you want. I didn't know there was a special vinyl for this!


Carol, it is the same as holographic vinyl.


----------



## allhamps

Ok, the sticky backing would be a plus. What colors are available?


----------



## jean518

I have some that is for apparel. Is it the same stuff? Or is there an outdoor one?


----------



## sjidohair

Carol, you are so right.

This is what is important to me on a product when i want to put it on a window like this.

1.The product has to have the extra sticky carrier sheet to hold everyone of those dots down while weeding and keep them in place.

2.The material itself has to pliable to be able to stretch while weeding so i can go and weed it and have it come off all in one piece.. 

I have made alot of decals out of my scraps,, that normally i would toss. 

I am considering doing my whole shop window sign in this, I just need to find the time before the snow flies.. 
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair

jean518 said:


> I have some that is for apparel. Is it the same stuff? Or is there an outdoor one?


 Jean i use the apparel one,, so it has the glue on the back,, to heat press,, 

I have not tried the sign vinyl,, if anyone else has let us know,,


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, the sticky backing would be a plus. What colors are available?



I dont about the other vendors that have stuff that will work, but I know where i get mine, I get

purple 

pink

gold

silver

black
The sparkle so nice with a prisim of colors of the rainbow
Sandy jo


----------



## jean518

And this holds up to the weather etc?


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Sandy Jo. I have decided to use the "sequins" for the full rear window bling on my truck. Since it is flat, I don't have to worry about the wiper blade not being able to go over the top of the decal.


----------



## sjidohair

jean518 said:


> And this holds up to the weather etc?



It has in my minnesota weather,,,


----------



## SickPuppy

DivineBling said:


> My source for the material?
> 
> I get it from Scott at rhinestonedesignz.com. Rhinestone Designz.com


Thanks, I have looked at the prices vendors are charging for this Rhinestone StickOns material. $6.50 per foot for 9.5 inches. I only pay $3.00 a foot for 12 inch wide Xpel.

Who manufactures Rhinestone StickOns


----------



## Krystle1981

SickPuppy said:


> Thanks, I have looked at the prices vendors are charging for this Rhinestone StickOns material. $6.50 per foot for 9.5 inches. I only pay $3.00 a foot for 12 inch wide Xpel.
> 
> Who manufactures Rhinestone StickOns


The $6.50 is only if you purchase one foot of material. If you purchase 5 rolls it's $5.18 a foot. It is a little more expensive than the Xpel but totally worth it. It's got an easy release liner that allows it to be easily separated from the transfer tape. It's also a lot easier to weed than Xpel.


----------



## SickPuppy

Krystle1981 said:


> The $6.50 is only if you purchase one foot of material. If you purchase 5 rolls it's $5.18 a foot. It is a little more expensive than the Xpel but totally worth it. It's got an easy release liner that allows it to be easily separated from the transfer tape. It's also a lot easier to weed than Xpel.


Any idea who makes it. I would rather buy in bulk direct from the manufacturer


----------



## Krystle1981

You may want to contact Scott at rhinestonedesignz. From what I understand, this is a product he came up with.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Krystle1981 said:


> The $6.50 is only if you purchase one foot of material. If you purchase 5 rolls it's $5.18 a foot. It is a little more expensive than the Xpel but totally worth it. It's got an easy release liner that allows it to be easily separated from the transfer tape. It's also a lot easier to weed than Xpel.


So my calculator told me.
Yours: 9.5"x12"x5sheets = $25.90 =570 sq"= 4.54 cents/sq"
Xpel: 12"x 12" = $3.00 = 144 sq" = 2 cents/sq"

Quality should be 2.25X better.

If anyone do not need more than 1 roll cost is near 6cents/sq" normal car decal should be big because it should eye catch from distance. Normal size 144sq"/pc
144x6cents=$8.65/pc vs 144x2cents(Xpel) = $2.88/pc.
that is big different. Shipping cost?


----------



## allhamps

Peter, thanks for your wonderful math, but I think you may just be a little bit off on several points.


The 5-pack of Stick Ons is $29 for 570 sq/in. that is $0.05/sq inch (you can make it feet if you want, but I work in sq in)
SOME people may be able to buy Xpel for $3.00/ft, but not everyone can, unless Sick is selling it for that price. If you have to buy from the website, the price is $10.40/sq ft for an 18x12 inch piece, or $0.07/sq in
"The quality should be 2.25x better" WHAT?? What are you trying to say? I've used the DAS decal material, I've used the Xpel, and I've used the StickOns. *I like the StickOns better because it is easier to work with, both on the production side for me, as well as the installation side for my customers.*
"decals should be big" Um, NOPE. Now that I'm starting to push the decals, I am finding that folks like the BLING, but they don't want LARGE. 6-8 inches seems to be what I'm getting requests for most. Not sure about others. The BLING, done with the right stones, can be seen at a good distance, without being too big. I save the bigger bling for the store windows, etc.
People have various reasons for why they use the materials that they do. Sometimes it's for quality, sometimes it's for price, and sometimes it's for ease of production. Either way you go, your pricing structure should enable you to choose the material of your preference, and still make a profit


----------



## jean518

Are these sequins or the hologram stuff? Looks way cool! I think the decal material can be put on a variety of substrates. I think the substrate has to have a smooth surface not porous.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I do not sell any and no plan too but trying to help end users to see easy way. Since my company motto is "your success is our success".


----------



## DivineBling

allhamps said:


> Peter, thanks for your wonderful math, but I think you may just be a little bit off on several points.
> 
> 
> The 5-pack of Stick Ons is $29 for 570 sq/in. that is $0.05/sq inch (you can make it feet if you want, but I work in sq in)
> SOME people may be able to buy Xpel for $3.00/ft, but not everyone can, unless Sick is selling it for that price. If you have to buy from the website, the price is $10.40/sq ft for an 18x12 inch piece, or $0.07/sq in
> "The quality should be 2.25x better" WHAT?? What are you trying to say? I've used the DAS decal material, I've used the Xpel, and I've used the StickOns. *I like the StickOns better because it is easier to work with, both on the production side for me, as well as the installation side for my customers.*
> "decals should be big" Um, NOPE. Now that I'm starting to push the decals, I am finding that folks like the BLING, but they don't want LARGE. 6-8 inches seems to be what I'm getting requests for most. Not sure about others. The BLING, done with the right stones, can be seen at a good distance, without being too big. I save the bigger bling for the store windows, etc.
> People have various reasons for why they use the materials that they do. Sometimes it's for quality, sometimes it's for price, and sometimes it's for ease of production. Either way you go, your pricing structure should enable you to choose the material of your preference, and still make a profit


Very well-written, Carol. You make some excellent and very valid points!


----------



## stix

I did a google search and www.heatpressvinyl.com sells rolls of sequin heat press material. Hope this helps.


----------



## DTFuqua

Need to Know. Is the Rhinestone Designz decal material streatch like the Expel does? The Expel is way too stretchy. I know its made this way to form fit non-linear surfaces on cars but we put them on nearly flat surfaces and the stretch factor makes the Expel difficult to wwork with.


----------



## allhamps

No, it doesn't. That is one of the MAIN reasons I prefer to use it. The transfer tape peels off without any stretch, and the back liner is just as easy to remove. I don't have to worry about removing the back liner and putting the decal on something else, because the customer will have such a hard time


----------



## SickPuppy

Somebody has to know who is manufacturing Rhinestone StickOns material. I doubt that it is being manufactured under that name.

Why is it that when someone finds a new product they want to keep it to themselves and try to capitalize on the discovery. 

It seems this forum is moving away from a place to find help and more towards a place to advertise and cash in on what we discover.

I cracked the (rhinestone flock template) mystery and shared it with all. I posted the contact information for Xpel so everyone could buy wholesale. I post every design I create for fee download. 

I will make this promise to all forum members, I will find out who manufactures this new decal material and when I do I will post the contact information so everyone can buy it wholesale.


----------



## lattemarie

Thank-you, Sick Puppy, for sharing!! Would you be willing to re-post the (rhinestone flock template) info.? I haven't run across that information yet, and have been reading posts all afternoon instead of getting my work done. :-(


----------



## SickPuppy

lattemarie said:


> Thank-you, Sick Puppy, for sharing!! Would you be willing to re-post the (rhinestone flock template) info.? I haven't run across that information yet, and have been reading posts all afternoon instead of getting my work done. :-(


There are two methods or material list that can be used and both are discribed in this thread 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t138064.html


----------



## Rodney

> It seems this forum is moving away from a place to find help and more towards a place to advertise and cash in on what we discover.


The forum is still very much a place to help. People are helped here every day.

If you see posts that seem like advertising, please feel free to click on the Report Bad Post button to let us know about it.

I don't think this place was ever a place to try to take business away from fellow business owners. You have things to sell just like many of us here. Nothing wrong with being a supplier.

Some of your wording makes it seem like you don't like the fact that people need to make money to stay in business. Isn't running a profitable business what we're all here to do (and help each other do)?

Let's not make this a vendetta or an "us vs them" type thing please. It really takes away from what the forum is about


----------



## stix

I would call main tape and Rtape. These are two of the biggest manufactuers. That would have a be a good start.


----------



## vgary

Chris - You can get sequined vinyl or holograph vinyl at any wholesale vinyl distributor. I use Sign Warehouse or H&H Sign Supply. I have not compared prices but just giving other options.


----------



## SickPuppy

Rodney said:


> I don't think this place was ever a place to try to take business away from fellow business owners. You have things to sell just like many of us here. Nothing wrong with being a supplier.


I think people making forum post praising materials and software that they sell on their websites and then have a link to it in their signature is questionable.


----------



## Rodney

SickPuppy said:


> I think people making forum post praising materials and software that they sell on their websites and then have a link to it in their signature is questionable.


Like I said, if you feel any post seems like advertising, self promotion, rude, offensive, etc, you are welcome to click the "Report Bad Post" button to let us know about it  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html


----------



## SickPuppy

Rodney said:


> Like I said, if you feel any post seems like advertising, self promotion, rude, offensive, etc, you are welcome to click the "Report Bad Post" button to let us know about it  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html


Not trying to get anyone in trouble, like you said nothing wrong with trying to make a little money.


----------



## SickPuppy

I have discovered a new application process for Xpel that works great

1. Remove the decal from the backing paper and spray the sticky side with ammonia free Windex.

2. Spray the window with ammonia free Windex 

3. Place the decal on the window and move it into the correct position

4. Take a Shamwow or any shammy and press on decal to remove the excess Windex. The shammy will wick up the excess Windex quickly and will not leave lint like a paper towel. 

If it looks like you have too much Windex on the glass and decal then you are doing it right.

Don't worry if you can't get all of the excess Windex out it will evaporate in a few days.


----------



## discoqueen

SickPuppy said:


> I have discovered a new application process for Xpel that works great
> 
> 1. Remove the decal from the backing paper and spray the sticky side with Windex.
> 
> 2. Spray the window with Windex
> 
> 3. Place the decal on the window and move it into the correct position
> 
> 4. Take a Shamwow or any shammy and press on decal to remove the excess Windex. The shammy will wick up the excess Windex quickly and will not leave lint like a paper towel.
> 
> If it looks like you have too much Windex on the glass and decal then you are doing it right.


You'll want to make sure that the Windex does not contain ammonia. The ammonia will break down the adhesive and your decal will eventually start to come off.


----------



## SickPuppy

discoqueen said:


> You'll want to make sure that the Windex does not contain ammonia. The ammonia will break down the adhesive and your decal will eventually start to come off.


That is correct, sorry I forgot to put that in the post.


----------



## DTFuqua

Having dome vinyl signs for a few years, I make my own application fluid out of 60/30 water/alcohol and just a couple (2) drops of old style dawn dish detergent for one of the16 oz spray bottle. One caution. The amount of fluid used will/should differ with the tempratures and humidity.


----------



## jean518

I thought windex and other ammonia based cleaners were a no no.


----------



## discoqueen

jean518 said:


> I thought windex and other ammonia based cleaners were a no no.


They are a no-no. See my reply above. 

Also, you'll want to stay away from Dawn detergent (generic cheapie brands seem to be ok). Dawn has a degreaser in it that also breaks down the adhesive.


----------



## DTFuqua

discoqueen said:


> They are a no-no. See my reply above.
> 
> Also, you'll want to stay away from Dawn detergent (generic cheapie brands seem to be ok). Dawn has a degreaser in it that also breaks down the adhesive.


 I only use two drops although three drops won't hurt. It needs something to change the surface tension the fluid woud have with out something besides just water and alcohol. And only the old formula because the newer formulas have different chemicals in them which is the "de-greaser". The old formula is just soap.


----------



## crcrhinestones

i posted this in a different thread with no luck on a response so will try here on this one since it's been active the last few days. Has anyone come across an indian head line drawing? a local schools mascot is the Indian and i'd like to make some indian head decals. There's one with a peace sign as the ear but any indian artwork that i can use with rhinestones would be great.


----------



## DTFuqua

I have found very few images that were appropiate for use making rhinestone decals out of the box. You need to find something as close as you can and learn to adapt it for what you want to do. You can find multitude of stories from people that spend hours working with pictures and other art work to get what they wanted/needed.


----------



## jean518

DTFuqua said:


> I have found very few images that were appropiate for use making rhinestone decals out of the box. You need to find something as close as you can and learn to adapt it for what you want to do. You can find multitude of stories from people that spend hours working with pictures and other art work to get what they wanted/needed.


So true!! That is the case more than finding the perfect graphic out of the box. It seems I always want something that is just a little different and spend time making it how I want it. Not all graphics are amenable to rhinestoning and need a little/lot tweaking.


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> i posted this in a different thread with no luck on a response so will try here on this one since it's been active the last few days. Has anyone come across an indian head line drawing? a local schools mascot is the Indian and i'd like to make some indian head decals. There's one with a peace sign as the ear but any indian artwork that i can use with rhinestones would be great.


Something like this


----------



## allhamps

Does this work for you? I can't find the original vector file, sorry. This one is set up as a small size in ss06 stones. Feel free to make adjustments as you need, if you can use it. .


----------



## SickPuppy

I also have this one. It already has a decal outline cut


----------



## crcrhinestones

allhamps said:


> Does this work for you? I can't find the original vector file, sorry. This one is set up as a small size in ss06 stones. Feel free to make adjustments as you need, if you can use it. .


 
This is it!


----------



## crcrhinestones

slick how do i download the file?


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

Hi All,

I have just begun this adventure. So far I have made 3 decals. I tried ss6 stones and really did not like how small they were, they also show alot of the vinyl decal material. I then went to ss10 stones. I have had varying results! On the last 2 decals that I did, the decal material looks like it has shrankon one size and the stones are now closer than on the other side. I am really trying to figure this out! I have a couple of questions...

1. What size stone works best?
2. Have you successfully mixed stone sizes?
3. Which decal material works best?
4. What temp and time are you heating these for?
5. Do you leave a large edge around the design or trim close to the stones?
6. What template material are you using?
7. How much space do you leave between the stones?

Thanks for any and all replies. I am trying to get these to look great!

Debi


----------



## diana13t

SickPuppy said:


> Somebody has to know who is manufacturing Rhinestone StickOns material. I doubt that it is being manufactured under that name.
> 
> Why is it that when someone finds a new product they want to keep it to themselves and try to capitalize on the discovery.
> 
> It seems this forum is moving away from a place to find help and more towards a place to advertise and cash in on what we discover.
> 
> I cracked the (rhinestone flock template) mystery and shared it with all. I posted the contact information for Xpel so everyone could buy wholesale. I post every design I create for fee download.
> 
> I will make this promise to all forum members, I will find out who manufactures this new decal material and when I do I will post the contact information so everyone can buy it wholesale.


Hey Sick Puppy,

Did you ever find out the manufacturer of the StickOns material? I've been looking, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## gotshirts2ink

DTFuqua said:


> Having dome vinyl signs for a few years, I make my own application fluid out of 60/30 water/alcohol and just a couple (2) drops of old style dawn dish detergent for one of the16 oz spray bottle. One caution. The amount of fluid used will/should differ with the tempratures and humidity.


Thats 90%....


----------



## tee09

allhamps said:


> Ok, so I'm FINALLY starting to push out the decals. Here are 2 12x12 ones that I did for my favorite client.
> 
> The first one is her actual logo. The one with the shoes I thought was just right for her. She does an amazing job with Swavorski hand bling on shoes Pascale's House of Bling..The Queen of everything Bling....as seen on NBC.
> 
> I've got a few other Mascot decals going, so hopefully I'll post those soon. I'll catch up with you guys eventually


Hey Slick, 

What type of fill did you use on these?

Thanks

Aj


----------



## allhamps

I just used the regular hatch fill with an outline.


----------



## SickPuppy

diana13t said:


> Hey Sick Puppy,
> 
> Did you ever find out the manufacturer of the StickOns material? I've been looking, but I can't figure it out.


I have ordered a few samples but no luck yet.


----------



## DCans

gotshirts2ink said:


> Thats 90%....


10% is air, I mean does he have to spell it out for you. lol.


----------



## diana13t

Ok, I got the StickOns decal material from rhinestonedesignz.com and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I was using DAS' decal material but it was such a pain in the butt to work with. The StickONs is so easy to work with and the decal material's backing does not stick to the transfer tape after pressing because the backing doesn't have paper on it like the DAS' or Xpel.

I have the GCC Jaguar IV cutter and used all 3 pinch rollers, pressure 65, speed 25 and it worked perfect. I don't know if I can go any faster, but that worked so I'm not going to mess with it. I also used a Roland 60 degree blade (actual Roland brand).

I highly recommend this material and I am NOT affiliated with rhinestonedesignz.com at all.

Good luck and I'll keep you updated with my experince with this product.


----------



## SickPuppy

diana13t said:


> Ok, I got the StickOns decal material from rhinestonedesignz.com and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I was using DAS' decal material but it was such a pain in the butt to work with. The StickONs is so easy to work with and the decal material's backing does not stick to the transfer tape after pressing because the backing doesn't have paper on it like the DAS' or Xpel.


If it better than Xpel then I have to find out what it is. I have ordered some StickOns material and some samples of different types of transparent tape and vinyl. I will find out who manufactures the material so those of us who like to buy in bulk can deal directly with the manufacturer.

The rhinestonedesignz.com price it not that bad if you order the 5 pack of the 12x120 inch rolls. That is only $5.18 a sq foot which is about $2.00 a sq foot more than I pay for Xpel


----------



## DTFuqua

Has anybody besides Matt tried the hartco material on thin magnets for re-positionable templates? The magnetic sign material is pretty thin and there is some available that is only 10 mils I think. This would make the layering setup the same as the sticky flock a lot cheaper but I am not sure if the "partial layering " would work but if I take the trouble to make the different elements right, I could work around any possible need for any "partial layering" but the "one on top of the other" layering would look like it should work as good as Matt and "insert the ladys name here" make it look in their videos. Please, anybody that has/is trying/tried this method add your experiences. They sell the thin magnetic sheets at wallmart and at least one of the office chain stores.


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> Has anybody besides Matt tried the hartco material on thin magnets for re-positionable templates? The magnetic sign material is pretty thin and there is some available that is only 10 mils I think. This would make the layering setup the same as the sticky flock a lot cheaper but I am not sure if the "partial layering " would work but if I take the trouble to make the different elements right, I could work around any possible need for any "partial layering" but the "one on top of the other" layering would look like it should work as good as Matt and "insert the ladys name here" make it look in their videos. Please, anybody that has/is trying/tried this method add your experiences. They sell the thin magnetic sheets at wallmart and at least one of the office chain stores.


That sounds like a good idea and it should work. I like to use flock because of the ability to overlap templates but putting Hartco on a magnet sheet is intriguing. I might make up a few numbers and test it.

You can save money by making you own rhinestone flock template material.


----------



## DTFuqua

Thanks for the help. I have been working with my version of the sticky flock made with siser strip flock that I had and bought a short roll or the Mojave material. My worst problem, after all the other things I have worked through, are some pieces keep pulling loose from the release liner and then getting in the way of other places that should be geting dots cut except for the piece pulled loose and getting moved around to mess things up. I can't baby sit the cutter to avoid this. The cutter is in a part of the house without climate control that works and I have a more important job watching Cathy. I also have to weed almost every single dot because they don't come out for me like I've seen in the you tube videos. Since discovering the multiple cut feature in the Cutting Master plug-in, I don't have as much trouble with the hartco sandblast as I used to. I need to find an old fashioned steel cookie sheet/pan that will allow me to use the magnetic material. I am thinking about combining both methods since I have two sets of lettering and some sports feature templates already cut. I will put a sheet of the flock that I made stuck to the release liner instead of the wall material but only have to cover about half the cookie sheet and use the magnetic templates above that but at the edge of the flock to use both systems on the same design. I hate to waste anything. Now I need to find a way to get me a Roland Versa Cam so the mojave material won't go to waste


----------



## DTFuqua

Well I tried it without very good results. I believe there is a way and will try it later but just layering the letters for multi colored designs doesn't work like the sticky flock and that type templates.
Video 1 - YouTube


----------



## allhamps

Terry, I haven't tried it, but I have a customer who did, and she loves it. I cut her a set of alphabets on the Hartco material in sections approximately 7x10. I weeded it, stuck the sections to freezer paper and sent them to her. She then mounted the sections on the sheets that I believe she got from Staples, and cut them into individual squares. She uses a metal pan to line up her letters for the words she is doing and makes her transfers. I don't know if she is layering them, although I did cut her a 2-color set of alphabets. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## DTFuqua

It does work. This video shows I ain't no TV star. Nor a good editor, camera man, or anounser but maybe you can get the idea. My webcam software doesn't want to do what I want it to do so some of the video is missing and sound cuts out too. If anyone can't figure out what is going on in the video, just ask. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvOj7vn4eg4


----------



## DCans

Just watched it and made a comment. Thanks for showing how you're doing that Terry.


----------



## SickPuppy

Received my sample of Rhinestone StickOns material. I have seen this material somewhere just can't recall where. It is a clear vinyl with a transparent carrier sheet. It doesn't stretch like Xpel and I agree it is far easier to work with.

Up Date, I think I have found it, I ordered a sample today if this is it then it is only $.31 a sq foot. What a markup, these guys are making a killing.

I will update this post after I receive the sample and complete the testing. It looks like a glossy over laminate. The 9.5 x 12 inch sheets gave it away


----------



## CyberSultan

SickPuppy said:


> Received my sample of Rhinestone StickOns material. I have seen this material somewhere just can't recall where. It is a clear vinyl with a transparent carrier sheet. It doesn't stretch like Xpel and I agree it is far easier to work with.
> 
> Up Date, I think I have found it, I ordered a sample today if this is it then it is only $.31 a sq foot. What a markup, these guys are making a killing.
> 
> I will update this post after I receive the sample and complete the testing. It looks like a glossy over laminate. The 9.5 x 12 inch sheets gave it away


Our material is not a clear vinyl or glossy overlaminate. Such products are inexpensive, but do not work for creating rhinestone decals. Not only may they not withstand the high temperatures required when pressing, but they also do not hold the rhinestones.

Regarding our sheets, they are cut from our rolled product to provide customers with more options.


----------



## SickPuppy

CyberSultan said:


> Regarding our sheets, they are cut from our rolled product to provide customers with more options.


Funny how you decided to sell the sheets at 9.5 x 12 inches. I think a 12 x 12 inch sheet would have been more practical after all your rolls are 12 inches wide. Just a thought.


----------



## jean518

I just received my Stick On and am very happy with the product.


----------



## SickPuppy

jean518 said:


> I just received my Stick On and am very happy with the product.


I have done a few test of small designs and I do think it is easier to get the design to release from the carrier. I don't know about the durability only time will answer that question. 

My main concern is the price. I am a SAM's Club type of shopper I like to buy in bulk. I don't mind buying 200 or 300 feet of material to lower the cost. In order to get the best price you have to cut out the middle man.


----------



## jean518

SickPuppy said:


> I have done a few test of small designs and I do think it is easier to get the design to release from the carrier. I don't know about the durability only time will answer that question.
> 
> My main concern is the price. I am a SAM's Club type of shopper I like to buy in bulk. I don't mind buying 200 or 300 feet of material to lower the cost. In order to get the best price you have to cut out the middle man.


Sam's is a middle man. I do shop that way for some things. My space is limited and I need a lot of different products to cover my customer needs. I am a custom only shop. I am not high production so buying in large quantities for me just ties up money and storage space that I may need for another product. I never know what my next customer may want so having several hundred feet of a product is not practical for me. I keep a good amount on hand but try to keep it manageable for me. Good luck with your search. I am fine with using a product that someone else took the time to R&D. I have other things to do. I can get most products that I use within 3ish days or less. I live in the middle of the country. The company that has the product is in CA. It shipped on Fri and I had it on Mon. I cannot complain about that.


----------



## CyberSultan

SickPuppy said:


> Funny how you decided to sell the sheets at 9.5 x 12 inches. I think a 12 x 12 inch sheet would have been more practical after all your rolls are 12 inches wide. Just a thought.


Not sure what the width of our rolls has to do with our decision to sell sheets at this size. This size was selected to match the same size of our hotfix sheets and to be able to leverage the same packaging. The labor to create 9.5 x 12 inch sheets is no different than creating 12 x 12 inch sheets as we are only cutting a slightly shorter length (9.5 inches) from our rolled product. Those that do not want sheets have the option to order rolls.


----------



## dan-ann

I too am using stick on and am very happy with it. I am thrilled with the customer service and instruction I have received.


----------



## DTFuqua

Does everyone use application fluid or dry? I just can't do anything wet. Vinyl signs or these decals. The little peace sign sample I got with the stick ons material did fine dry but I used a little application fluid on the one I made at 2X7 incches and had trouble with it I'm thinking about thhrowing my app fluid away but I use it to pre-clean surfaces tto so probably not. Also, does anyone knowledgable have any tips about temperatures? I just can't get away from the heat here in Florida and wondering if that is affecting the decal material while applying it. I am gonna move somewhere that doesn't have this unbearable heat if I ever get free from family obligations and never come back to Fl.


----------



## sjidohair

terry,, i will come to florida,,, you want minnesota,, ?


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> Does everyone use application fluid or dry? I just can't do anything wet. Vinyl signs or these decals. The little peace sign sample I got with the stick ons material did fine dry but I used a little application fluid on the one I made at 2X7 incches and had trouble with it I'm thinking about thhrowing my app fluid away but I use it to pre-clean surfaces tto so probably not. Also, does anyone knowledgable have any tips about temperatures? I just can't get away from the heat here in Florida and wondering if that is affecting the decal material while applying it. I am gonna move somewhere that doesn't have this unbearable heat if I ever get free from family obligations and never come back to Fl.


With the Xpel decal material I use Ammonia free Windex. Spray both the window and the back of the decal then use a Sham wow to push out the excess fluid. Don't worry if some small bubbles get trapped they will evaporate.

I have Decals on my Jeep that have been on for over a year and I live in Georgia


----------



## miamirhinestone

I am in Miami and use very little Windex with no ammonia just to make sure the decal is straight. I have even done some with no fluid nice and dry and had little to no issues( put it on crooked) maybe you are using to much of the spray


----------



## CyberSultan

DTFuqua said:


> Does everyone use application fluid or dry? I just can't do anything wet. Vinyl signs or these decals. The little peace sign sample I got with the stick ons material did fine dry but I used a little application fluid on the one I made at 2X7 incches and had trouble with it I'm thinking about thhrowing my app fluid away but I use it to pre-clean surfaces tto so probably not. Also, does anyone knowledgable have any tips about temperatures? I just can't get away from the heat here in Florida and wondering if that is affecting the decal material while applying it. I am gonna move somewhere that doesn't have this unbearable heat if I ever get free from family obligations and never come back to Fl.


I do my applications dry, but you can do them wet as well if you want the ability to reposition before it adheres.

If doing a wet application in the heat, I would be concerned about it drying too quickly. If that is the issue, you could try applying earlier or later in the day (or somewhere that it is not in direct sunlight). I can only imagine how hot it is in Florida right now.


----------



## DTFuqua

I think the temperature is my problem. I tried to spray lightly but it evaporated so I'ld spray again and I think the second spray, which wasn't quite as light as the first spray, is just too much. after over half an hour and there were still wet spots under the decal. I yanked the last one off and made another one but will wait till morning to try again. I'm pretty confident about my ability to apply vinyl to sign blanks and truck doors dry but all the little bumps from the rhinestones won't let me use a squeege. Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a "roller" that has a surface like my heat press? Like a paint roller type thing. The thick semi hard/soft pad on a roller seems like it would be a good tool to replace a squeege for this kind of aplication.


----------



## miamirhinestone

That's a great idea I guess I'll grab the wife and hit the stores as that will give me brownie points for taking the wife shopping and maybe just maybe I will find that custom roller if their is one available thanks for the idea Terry


----------



## DTFuqua

sjidohair said:


> terry,, i will come to florida,,, you want minnesota,, ?


I know I can handle the cold better than this heat. I can hardly breath when I go outside here. But I have to stay put as long as Cathy is still with me. I can handle whatever gets thrown at me as long as she needs me but I'll probably head way west when I leave here. I always like being near a coast somewhere.


----------



## DTFuqua

miamirhinestone said:


> That's a great idea I guess I'll grab the wife and hit the stores as that will give me brownie points for taking the wife shopping and maybe just maybe I will find that custom roller if their is one available thanks for the idea Terry


Yea, most women I know treat shopping like a recreational thing like guys going to the race track..


----------



## miamirhinestone

where in Florida are you Terry???????


----------



## sjidohair

yes i have seen these rollers, with the rubber on the outside,

the brayers i think at home depot or menards,, or michaels, 

I think for wall paper seams,, but cant remember,, but yes, they are out there,, 

You could also cover with a mouse pad and use the small brayer non foammy too,, 
Just a thought

Just dont push so much pressure you break the stones and i think you would be fine


----------



## DTFuqua

Pensacola. I was raised here and it used to be a great town but it looks almost like a ghost town now. Empty places everywhere. The beaches are crowded though and all the places I knew as a teen ager don't exist any more. Its all high rise condos and people that talk funny. When did ya'll become yous?


----------



## jean518

DTFuqua said:


> Pensacola. I was raised here and it used to be a great town but it looks almost like a ghost town now. Empty places everywhere. The beaches are crowded though and all the places I knew as a teen ager don't exist any more. Its all high rise condos and people that talk funny. When did ya'll become yous?


Hearing someone say "yous" is like hearing fingernails on a chalkboard. My daughter clenches her teeth and says "I am not a sheep". 

Yes, a wallpaper seam roller will work. Just do not push real hard.


----------



## discoqueen

sjidohair said:


> yes i have seen these rollers, with the rubber on the outside,
> 
> the brayers i think at home depot or menards,, or michaels,
> 
> I think for wall paper seams,, but cant remember,, but yes, they are out there,,
> 
> You could also cover with a mouse pad and use the small brayer non foammy too,,
> Just a thought
> 
> Just dont push so much pressure you break the stones and i think you would be fine



I'm thinking that even a little foam paint roller (for edging) might work? Might just grab one and try it! Great ideas all!


----------



## sjidohair

oh yep,, i think you are right,,,, Good thinking


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> I think the temperature is my problem. I tried to spray lightly but it evaporated so I'ld spray again and I think the second spray, which wasn't quite as light as the first spray, is just too much. after over half an hour and there were still wet spots under the decal.


You can't, and I stress can't, have too much windex or application fluid. Spray the window and the back of the decal. After you get the decal in place take the sham wow and start pushing the liquid to the edge. The sham wow will wick up the liquid. There will be a few small windex bubbles. These bubbles will evaporate but it will take days not hours. The windex has to change from a liquid to a gas and escape. Even in the Florida heat this takes time.
If after a few days you still see bubbles stick them with a pin and force out the liquid.

If you want a fluid that will evaporate faster I recommend Rapid Tac.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

I press the decal on the window and them shammy it down. I then attack the bubbles with an embossing tool. It looks like a pen with a round metal ball at the end. One small one on one end and a larger ball on the other. This way I can actually press around the rhinestones in the problem areas.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well, dry is better. I have no will power sometimes. I just couldn't wait till morning. Another lesson I learned today. DON'T DELETE YOUR CUT FILES!!! I was gonna use my cut files for the letters to make a contour for the stickons material but they no longer exist. Now I'm gonna have to make some more lettering cut files with thousands more dots. Then I have to weed them. I never had this many problems with putting rhinestones on shirts but I have quite a bit of stickons and some expel material to keep working with so maybe I'll get ir right before I run out.


----------



## jean518

DTFuqua said:


> Well, dry is better. I have no will power sometimes. I just couldn't wait till morning. Another lesson I learned today. DON'T DELETE YOUR CUT FILES!!! I was gonna use my cut files for the letters to make a contour for the stickons material but they no longer exist. Now I'm gonna have to make some more lettering cut files with thousands more dots. Then I have to weed them. I never had this many problems with putting rhinestones on shirts but I have quite a bit of stickons and some expel material to keep working with so maybe I'll get ir right before I run out.


I think I have most of my first cut files. I even keep the various stages of a cut file just in case I want to go back and redo part of it. I have a customer who likes to mix things up so I keep all files. Only the ones that were lost in a computer mother board failure are history.


----------



## DTFuqua

I save all my files for the sign work I do. Don't know why I deleted these files but I will make a cut file folder for templates. I just get a wild hair sometimes and do things without thinking about what the consequences will be down the road.


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> Well, dry is better. I have no will power sometimes. I just couldn't wait till morning. Another lesson I learned today. DON'T DELETE YOUR CUT FILES!!! I was gonna use my cut files for the letters to make a contour for the stickons material but they no longer exist. Now I'm gonna have to make some more lettering cut files with thousands more dots. Then I have to weed them. I never had this many problems with putting rhinestones on shirts but I have quite a bit of stickons and some expel material to keep working with so maybe I'll get ir right before I run out.


Dry is better for vinyl, for Xpel you need to keep it wet. I do a lot of license plates and I put the decal on the plate then put it out in the sun for a day or so and no bubbles. You will see when you start applying large decals. 

Sorry to hear about your cut files, I save everything and I keep a backup of all the rhinestone files.


----------



## SickPuppy

DTFuqua said:


> I save all my files for the sign work I do. Don't know why I deleted these files but I will make a cut file folder for templates. I just get a wild hair sometimes and do things without thinking about what the consequences will be down the road.


The files should have gone into your recycle bin you might be able to recover them


----------



## DTFuqua

I did restore something from there but not the cut files. I empty it often. I should organize this computer but I need an external drive to have enough room to even defrag this one. Next one I'm gonna make one of those diagrams, can't remember what its called, that show what should be related to what and such stuff, but I'll need a hard copy taped to it so I could clean it up once a week. I should make lists for everything I do but I lose them and forget what is on them. Thats why I'll someday downsize everything I own so I can take a look and know if something is not where it should be and not have to move crap three or four times just to clean up around it.


----------



## gabenick2

I have a order for 50 decals, do you guys give the customer 50 small bottles of spray solution for each one? What is the best solution to use, windex no ammonia, alcohol and water; I would be using stickons material.


----------



## sjidohair

Depending on your pricing you quoted.

If the price will let you , give a bottle with each order.

But if you priced low and wholesale, bulk, then give instructions on what to buy and purchase,, also provide 50 sheets of instructions one for each decal, to make the application go smooth.


----------



## dan-ann

For those who sell a lot of decals do you find most of the buyers are able to put them on and are happy with the results?


----------



## allhamps

I haven't been including ANY application fluid or instructions regarding application fluid for the Stick Ons material. The decals act so much like stickers, that they don't seem to need it. I have re-written the instructions to have them clean the area well with a glass cleaner and dry completely, then apply the decal. I also package my decals individually in zip close plastic bags with a set of instructions.


----------



## freebird1963

jean518 said:


> I just received my Stick On and am very happy with the product.


How are you cutting it ? I can't get it to cut decently. wasted 1/2 a roll so far.


----------



## jean518

I have a GCC Jaguar IV. I cut it at 80 g downforce, 60 degree blade with blade depth set to 7. I slowed it way down to about 20. It took a little tweaking to get it. I also changed my blade. I had been cutting the sticky flock. When I changed the blade, it cut a lot better. I am thinking the sticky flock is a blade duller. I know the flock will clog up the holder.


----------



## analandry

Did I miss where you get the Stick On material for card bling decals? I seem to remember reading it somewhere but this is post #20 and I can't find it again. Thanks.


----------



## Krystle1981

analandry said:


> Did I miss where you get the Stick On material for card bling decals? I seem to remember reading it somewhere but this is post #20 and I can't find it again. Thanks.


You can get it here...
Rhinestone StickOns


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hi Sally, We have now sold over 5,000 Rhinestone decals and have only one complaint on difficulty putting the decals on. LOL And it was a funny one. They put their initials on there driver side window??? Don't ask me why. Well right after they put it on the rolled down there window and wondered why the decal came off? I didn't even know what to say. haha. I have still not had one complaint that a rhinestone has fallen off once applied to the car. We never send fluid and never use application tape. We make every one of our decals to act like stickers to make it easy. Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks Matt - I am working a big show starting the 26 and have lots of decals made. After they see my car they will want one. Going to display them on picture frames hung on my grids with spot lights on them. Putting several on my car made me comfortable writing out directions for them


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome Sally! Good luck at the show and let us know how it goes! 

Matt


----------



## Stitch-Up

I wasn't sure where to post this and searched through the many threads that referred to a Coreldraw plugin called rStones.

As there's not been much talk of this plugin lately, I was surprised to find the software has recently been updated so, for those interested, here's the link:

rStones - rhinestone design suite

I have no connection with this software or its authors, I did purchase 5 licences 

John


----------



## dan-ann

Well every decal I made sold. They were my hot item. Now need advise as to the best way to photograph them to get up on my website


----------



## Donnalit

dan-ann said:


> Well every decal I made sold. They were my hot item. Now need advise as to the best way to photograph them to get up on my website


Would be interested in knowing HOW you packaged your decals for sale? did you use a plastic bag for each or some other way?
thanks!


----------



## alluwish4

I just wanted to add my 2cents worth to this discussion. I tested window decals this summer in Houston Texas. We had a summer like no other in history. 105 - 114 degree weather most of the summer. 

My car sets out in the sun all the time (garage is full of inventory) The sun baked the car, the dash cracked, the window cracked, but the decal stayed on.

Love the look and the product sells itself


----------



## dan-ann

Packaged in zip lock bags with printed application directions and business card


----------



## Donnalit

dan-ann said:


> Packaged in zip lock bags with printed application directions and business card


GREAT! Thank you


----------



## JCLIL1ONE

Can I use my Roland STICKA to cut out the templates? Do I need to purchase a special blade? And what template material do you recommend? I looked at sticky flock can this be reused several times?


----------



## DTFuqua

yes, yes, depends, and yes


----------



## katruax

DTFuqua said:


> Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a "roller" that has a surface like my heat press? Like a paint roller type thing. The thick semi hard/soft pad on a roller seems like it would be a good tool to replace a squeege for this kind of aplication.


I have just the tool for you at Signwarehouse and it's AWESOME... But it doesn't come cheap but it is THE tool to have in your toolbox for all kinds of vinyl application and is awesome for rhinestone decals.

RollePro® Roller Applicator - Sign Supplies and Equipment

The pad is kinda stiff yet not too stiff... I actually initially purchased it because my vinyl letters on my textured wall weren't sticking worth a crap and being a heavily textured wall a squeege wasn't going to help... This thing and a little heat from my heat gun... PERFECTION!

Did I mention how awesome this little guy is? But dang! $50? REALLY... Doesn't seem like much for $50.00 but it works perfect and I've not seen anthing else like it.

Kevin


----------



## sjidohair

Kevin what a great lil tool,, thanks for sharing


----------



## Heidisp

Whew, 2 nights of reading but I made it thru this whole post lol GREAT information Thanks to Everyone! Just getting started so lots to learn. Kevin in regards to putting wall vinyl on textured walls, here's my tip, Use a tennis ball. My office is heavily textured walls and 631 didn't want to stick. used a tennis ball, rolling over, and it worked great.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Great tip, Heidi with the tennis ball. Thanks


----------



## ade69

Hello Guys,
Please, where can it buy rhinestone decal material online?
Thanks


----------



## mfatty500

The Rhinestone World


----------

